# Kicked out of car - driver doesnt do pool (NYC)



## injera

Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'

Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.

Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.

I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


----------



## Mountainsoloist

I'm okay with that. Pool is a ripoff for drivers in most markets and it should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## agtg

Have you complained to Uber that they shouldn't create situations that rip drivers off?


----------



## berserk42

Driver is either painfully stupid or was trying to make an audacious point (by making it difficult for pax to use Pool). Ping clearly says UberPOOL or UberX. Even if driver blindly accepts ping, driver can still manually check to see what type of request it is by going to info. Even if driver doesn't do that, once near the pickup spot, the "number of riders" confirmation automatically pops up, which makes it blatantly obvious that it is a Pool request before pax gets in car. So, yeah, either driver is a total idiot or was purposefully trying to make your life hard.

As for me, I'm just declining all pools straight up. No thanks, Uber.


----------



## UberHammer

Sorry for your bad experience, but Uber either needs to pay drivers more for UberPool trips, let drivers chose to not participate in it, or just get rid of Uberpool all together. It really sucks for drivers. Until Uber solves this problem, it's going to be a problem for everyone involved.


----------



## injera

I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


----------



## agtg

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


----------



## Mountainsoloist

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


Next time just slide the selector to Uber X. Even the perfect rider has already kicked dirt in the driver's face by selecting pool.


----------



## SD Momo

I avoid driving UberPOOL, but I would never do that. It was the driver who accepted the ride, to begin with. It was his choice or mistake.

There are so many drivers out there happy to do UberPools.

Sorry for your bad experience with a fellow Uber driver.


----------



## UberHammer

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


Uber drivers aren't professional drivers.


----------



## injera

agtg said:


> Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


Can you explain how I defrauded the driver? Did I take his wallet on my way out of the car? Did i say i was 1 pax when i was actually 3 therefore preventing him from getting another fare? Did I lie about my destination? No.

I requested pool, he accepted pool, i got in the car. Would he have made less money with me as a pool pax vs an uberx pax? Of course. But i didnt change my ride mid-trip, i was uber pool the whole time. If he ignored my ping, fine. If he accepts my ping and picks me up, drive me.


----------



## agtg

injera said:


> Can you explain how I defrauded the driver? Did I take his wallet on my way out of the car? Did i say i was 1 pax when i was actually 3 therefore preventing him from getting another fare? Did I lie about my destination? No.
> 
> I requested pool, he accepted pool, i got in the car. Would he have made less money with me as a pool pax vs an uberx pax? Of course. But i didnt change my ride mid-trip, i was uber pool the whole time. If he ignored my ping, fine. If he accepts my ping and picks me up, drive me.


Uber Pool has been forced onto UberX drivers in many markets. Since it's a losing proposition, it makes earning a living wage very difficult to attain for drivers. UberX, itself, is actually hard to make profitable in many markets because of the up front costs to drivers and the actual weekly payout. But to force UberX drivers to do Uber Pool is a very unethical thing. Here, look at this thread. People are trying to get out, but they're being forced to do Uber Pool:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/trying-to-opt-out.83937/page-2#post-1173699

You created this thread because of a perceived injustice. If you care about justice, you would not use Uber Pool, as it's overwhelmingly unprofitable for drivers. You might even contact Uber with as much indignation as you did for being dropped off in mid-ride. Just some things to consider.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


You can't sit court side with general admission tickets. Drivers are getting fed up with cheap demanding non tipping pax. Can you blame them?


----------



## Drago619

Sorry that happend. That driver is a ******..glad you 1 stared him and hope you got a free ride credit. Also thanks for handling it like a gentelman.


----------



## injera

agtg said:


> Uber Pool has been forced onto UberX drivers in many markets. Since it's a losing proposition, it makes earning a living wage very difficult to attain for drivers. UberX, itself, is actually hard to make profitable in many markets because of the up front costs to drivers and the actual weekly payout. But to force UberX drivers to do Uber Pool is a very unethical thing. Here, look at this thread. People are trying to get out, but they're being forced to do Uber Pool:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/trying-to-opt-out.83937/page-2#post-1173699
> 
> You created this thread because of a perceived injustice. If you care about justice, you would not use Uber Pool, as it's overwhelmingly unprofitable for drivers. You might even contact Uber with as much indignation as you did for being dropped off in mid-ride. Just some things to consider.


Yes, I get it. Drivers dont like Uber pool. But I still dont see how this is fraud.


----------



## injera

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can't sit court side with general admission tickets. Drivers are getting fed up with cheap demanding non tipping pax. Can you blame them?


I get it. Then don't accept uber pool


----------



## agtg

injera said:


> Yes, I get it. Drivers dont like Uber pool. But I still dont see how this is fraud.


Party A (Uber) forces Party B (driver) to serve Party C (rider). Party A profits, party C profits, party B loses. This is the anatomy of a fraudulent transaction.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

injera said:


> I get it. Then don't accept uber pool


Well I look at it more like this. If I only want to spend $2.75 and take the city bus, I know I'll be on the bus with homeless, drunk, smelly, drug infested pax's. Now if I want to pay $15 and have my own personal vehicle pick me up fine. So with relating this to you, since you picked the cheapest Uber platform then you get the bottom of the barrel drivers. If you weren't so cheap and ordered Uber Black then I would not be responding to you on this thread. You recieved exactly the crappy service you paid for.


----------



## injera

agtg said:


> Party A (Uber) forces Party B (driver) to serve Party C (rider). Party A profits, party C profits, party B loses. This is the anatomy of a fraudulent transaction.


Party C signs up and uses a service. 
Party B signs up and provides a service, but doesnt like the way in which he is compensated for said service. Party B is fully aware of their compensation.
Party A sets the rules that both Party B&C have agreed to.

I'm not going to say 'well if you dont like it, get another job.' But I am going to say that Party C did not commit fraud. I will continue to use uber if rates go up. I tip more often than not. If you dont like pool, dont take pool, but dont kick a rider out of your car.


----------



## Mountainsoloist

injera said:


> I get it. Then don't accept uber pool


As a passenger and not a driver, we can accept that you didn't know how abusive pool is to drivers. Now you know, so please don't request pool anymore.


----------



## injera

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Well I look at it more like this. If I only want to spend $2.75 and take the city bus, I know I'll be on the bus with homeless, drunk, smelly, drug infested pax's. Now if I want to pay $15 and have my own personal vehicle pick me up fine. So with relating this to you, since you picked the cheapest Uber platform then you get the bottom of the barrel drivers. If you weren't so cheap and ordered Uber Black then I would not be responding to you on this thread. You recieved exactly the crappy service you paid for.


I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


----------



## JimS

_A false representation of a matter of fact-whether by words or by conduct, by false or misleading allegations, or by concealment of what should have been disclosed-that deceives and is intended to deceive another so that the individual will act upon it to her or his legal injury._

injera didn't commit fraud. If anything, Uber did. But did Uber?



> *How does pricing work?*
> 
> Fares are calculated using time and distance. When uberPOOL trips match, your trips are longer and take more time. On uberPOOL, your fare begins as soon as you pick up your first rider and ends when all of the riders have been dropped off.
> Your uberPOOL fare includes:
> 
> 
> The time and distance it takes to get to each requestor's final destination
> 
> The time and distance it takes to pick up additional requests along the way


It may be despicable, but is it fraud?


----------



## Mountainsoloist

injera said:


> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


You want Uber X. All that other stuff is reserved for select or higher rides. Pool is not meant to be reliable. It is meant to squeeze a few more dollars out of a ride without compensating the driver.


----------



## agtg

injera said:


> Party C signs up and uses a service.
> Party B signs up and provides a service, but doesnt like the way in which he is compensated for said service. Party B is fully aware of their compensation.
> Party A sets the rules that both Party B&C have agreed to.
> 
> I'm not going to say 'well if you dont like it, get another job.' But I am going to say that Party C did not commit fraud. I will continue to use uber if rates go up. I tip more often than not. If you dont like pool, dont take pool, but dont kick a rider out of your car.


But you discount the deceptive nature of Uber and Lyft. They both advertise a living wage in their ads to recruit drivers:

Uber is advertising $540 per week part time:

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/lab/5635820683.html

Lyft has the nerve to suggest $1,500/week in the Charlotte market. That's really outrageous.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/etc/5624197542.html

What these companies are banking on is a continual churn of new drivers, who obviously can't serve customers as well as seasoned veterans, in order to trap enough into regular driving because of a poor job market and the draw of a quick, though low, dollar.

This is despicable, considering drivers shoulder all of the up front expense, and a bulk of the risk. I mean, the whole scheme forces people to become predatory towards one another. If that's the way you want it, just shrug your shoulders and carry on. But don't make a thread and be indignant.

If the people want to make the world a shark tank, have at it. Just don't be surprised when you get bit.


----------



## injera

Mountainsoloist said:


> You want Uber X. All that other stuff is reserved for select or higher rides. Pool is not meant to be reliable. It is meant to squeeze a few more dollars out of a ride without compensating the driver.


So pool is meant to have 3 totaled cars, a kick in the crotch from the driver and it to take 7 hours to go 10 miles in the opposite direction of my destination?

I appreciate what you're getting at, but you're wrong. Uber pool (for pax) allows you to take a slightly longer route to your destination in exchange for saving 10-40% off the cost of your fare.

As a pax i have the choice of pool, x, black, xl, etc... When i have some extra time I take pool, when I dont, i take X. If i'm traveling with a client i'll take black, if im with a big group we take xl. If i'm with my 2 year old I take Uber family.

I get that it may be less lucrative for drivers. If a driver doesnt want to pick up pool, he/she shouldnt pick up uber pool. If a driver has a person traveling in his/her car, he should not kick the pax out of the car.


----------



## Mountainsoloist

JimS said:


> It may be despicable, but is it fraud?


It is fraud, but they will settle before it can be proven in court. Then they will slightly alter their terms so that they appear to have been right all along. 'They're just trying to save the environment.'


----------



## injera

agtg said:


> But you discount the deceptive nature of Uber and Lyft. They both advertise a living wage in their ads to recruit drivers:
> 
> Uber is advertising $540 per week part time:
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/lab/5635820683.html
> 
> Lyft has the nerve to suggest $1,500/week in the Charlotte market. That's really outrageous.
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/etc/5624197542.html
> 
> What these companies are banking on is a continual churn of new drivers, who obviously can't serve customers as well as seasoned veterans, in order to trap enough into regular driving because of a poor job market and the draw of a quick, though low, dollar.
> 
> This is despicable, considering drivers shoulder all of the up front expense, and a bulk of the risk.


I can't disagree with you there. I see plenty of ads in NYC promising six figure salaries. Can't imagine many (any?) drivers are bringing home $100,000 a year after all the expenses. Still, that doesnt mean i'm committing fraud or that the driver had the right to kick me out of his car.


----------



## agtg

JimS said:


> _A false representation of a matter of fact-whether by words or by conduct, by false or misleading allegations, or by concealment of what should have been disclosed-that deceives and is intended to deceive another so that the individual will act upon it to her or his legal injury._
> 
> injera didn't commit fraud. If anything, Uber did. But did Uber?
> 
> It may be despicable, but is it fraud?


If markets bore what these predatory companies are suggesting to people brand new to the scheme, it would not be fraudulant. Since the markets don't, and that's clear by all the testimonies across this forum, it's fraud.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/etc/5624197542.html

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/lab/5635820683.html


----------



## agtg

injera said:


> I can't disagree with you there. I see plenty of ads in NYC promising six figure salaries. Can't imagine many (any?) drivers are bringing home $100,000 a year after all the expenses. Still, that doesnt mean i'm committing fraud or that the driver had the right to kick me out of his car.


I suppose I would say Uber and Lyft are committing fraud actively, while drawing riders to aid and abet them in committing fraud passively.


----------



## Mountainsoloist

injera said:


> So pool is meant to have 3 totaled cars, a kick in the crotch from the driver and it to take 7 hours to go 10 miles in the opposite direction of my destination?


Pretty much. In your case it was just a ride ending early for no apparent reason (to you). I'm not saying that what happened to you was right, but wouldn't it be nice to just avoid repeating this situation?


----------



## SD Momo

UberHammer said:


> Uber drivers aren't professional drivers.


Yes, most Uber drivers we are not professionals as rideshare drivers, most we have another profession. I believe it was never meant to be a profession. 
We need a real job/profession to cover the expenses we incur while driving for Uber for some temporary cashflow.


----------



## UberHammer

injera said:


> I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


You shouldn't expect with UberX any of the things you do not expect with UberPool either.


----------



## UberHammer

injera said:


> So pool is meant to have 3 totaled cars, a kick in the crotch from the driver and it to take 7 hours to go 10 miles in the opposite direction of my destination?


Every product and/or service is a sum of it's ingredients. Uber treats drivers like shit in the UberPool product. With shit as an ingredient in any product, the sum of the product will be shitty. If you want to consume UberPool, I hope you enjoy shit flavor.


----------



## SD Momo

agtg said:


> Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


If all this is a crime ...then the driver is a partner in crime. He accepted the UberPOOL.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

UberHammer said:


> Every product and/or service is a sum of it's ingredients. Uber treats drivers like shit in the UberPool product. With shit as an ingredient in any product, the sum of the product will be shitty. If you want to consume UberPool, I hope you enjoy shit flavor.


Or UbercessPool


----------



## uber fool




----------



## Sure

injera said:


> I can't disagree with you there. I see plenty of ads in NYC promising six figure salaries. Can't imagine many (any?) drivers are bringing home $100,000 a year after all the expenses. Still, that doesnt mean i'm committing fraud or that the driver had the right to kick me out of his car.


You may not be committing fraud by using Uberpool, but Uber might be by offering it, and making us accept it.

Might I ask how much you pay for Pool? How far do you ride? How long does a normal trip take? Let's see what you pay and compare it to how much you might have paid had you taken an X, and how much time you might have saved. Compare all that to how much the driver might have been paid for the pool and the X. Uber takes much more then the 25% commission they are entitled, if they have more then just 1 passenger along the route. It is a huge money maker for them, and you as a passenger are getting ripped off, as well as the driver.

Passengers just don't know it yet.


----------



## UofMDriver

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Uber drivers are not employees, they are private contractors, so they get to choose what work to bid on. Until Uber makes it more profitable for the driver, I won't do bus driver work in my car.


----------



## ResIpsaUber

I don't like UberPool either. But I don't understand what the problem is? I just don't accept UberPool trips any more and wish I could filter them out on my app. But I can say without a shadow of a doubt, the ones I did accept, I delivered to their destination.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

injera said:


> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


And I expect Obama to zero out our $27 trillion national debt by the end of his presidency. I think we are both in fantasyland. At $.30 a mile your expectations won't be met and with Obama constantly giving hundreds of billions to the losers in this country my expectations won't be met either. Looks like we both get screwed.


----------



## ResIpsaUber

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And I expect Obama to zero out our $27 trillion national debt by the end of his presidency. I think we are both in fantasyland. At $.30 a mile your expectations won't be met and with Obama constantly giving hundreds of billions to the losers in this country my expectations won't be met either. Looks like we both get screwed.


I may, indeed, be in Fantasyland. But if you don't want to work at $.30/mile, don't do it. I don't understand the utility of complaining about it. The reason they can charge that much is that there are drivers who are willing to do so.

But if you do it, at least have the common courtesy to delivering your PAX rather than dumping him on the side of the road in some sort of protest.

To tell you the truth, I really think the OP is just an internet troll anyway, as it is so ridiculous that someone would do that and expect to continue to drive for Uber. I would assume that Uber would pull the plug.


----------



## DudeCity

Drivers R forced to take Fool's coz

If U miss 3 successive pings the 

drivers R put on a 4-30 minute 

time out's ! Do U go to work to

take time outs......?


----------



## agtg

DudeCity said:


> Drivers R forced to take Fool's coz
> 
> If U miss 3 successive pings the
> 
> drivers R put on a 4-30 minute
> 
> time out's ! Do U go to work to
> 
> take time outs......?


Didn't know that. Is that for Uber Pool only, or do X pings do that, too? I think it happened to me the other day.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberHammer said:


> Sorry for your bad experience, but Uber either needs to pay drivers more for UberPool trips, let drivers chose to not participate in it, or just get rid of Uberpool all together. It really sucks for drivers. Until Uber solves this problem, it's going to be a problem for everyone involved.


They'll solve it with driverless cars


----------



## UberHammer

ResIpsaUber said:


> I may, indeed, be in Fantasyland. But if you don't want to work at $.30/mile, don't do it. I don't understand the utility of complaining about it. The reason they can charge that much is that there are drivers who are willing to do so.
> 
> But if you do it, at least have the common courtesy to delivering your PAX rather than dumping him on the side of the road in some sort of protest.


If Uber ever drops the rate to $0.30/mi in my market, I am going to the most popular bar district and park my car somewhere. I am going to walk to the front of the bars and logon the Uber app. I am going to accept pings only from the bars close to me. When I accept a ping I'm going to stand in front of the bar and wait for them to come out. When they do I'm going to text them what my car looks like and describe a car that is actually on the street in front of them. When they try to get in that car I'm going to say "sorry, I described my car. I forgot I'm using my wife's car tonight, it looks like..." and describe another car close to the bar. I'll do this to them until they cancel and I collect the cancel fee. Accept the next request and do it all over until I'm done having my fun.

I won't feel a bit bad about doing this. Common courtesy?!?!? Holy shit.... seriously?!?!? $0.30/mi is so far removed from common courtesy Uber is lucky I don't let the customers in my car, lock the doors and egg fart until they puke!!!! Uber really has balls setting rates at $0.30/mi. They have a "because we can" attitude towards dropping rates. So if they ever pull that shit in my market I'm going to screw over riders "because I can".


----------



## Bart McCoy

berserk42 said:


> Driver is either painfully stupid or was trying to make an audacious point (by making it difficult for pax to use Pool). Ping clearly says UberPOOL or UberX. Even if driver blindly accepts ping, driver can still manually check to see what type of request it is by going to info. Even if driver doesn't do that, once near the pickup spot, the "number of riders" confirmation automatically pops up, which makes it blatantly obvious that it is a Pool request before pax gets in car. So, yeah, either driver is a total idiot or was purposefully trying to make your life hard.
> 
> As for me, I'm just declining all pools straight up. No thanks, Uber.


Yeah, as a driver you never need to ask the pax what type of ride it is,the app gives you that info by looking at it.
So the driver is a dunce or the OP is lying, who knows.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5

UberHammer said:


> Uber is lucky I don't let the customers in my car, lock the doors and egg fart until they puke!!!!


Don't forget to turn the heater on.


----------



## luberslur

injera said:


> Can you explain how I defrauded the driver? Did I take his wallet on my way out of the car? Did i say i was 1 pax when i was actually 3 therefore preventing him from getting another fare? Did I lie about my destination? No.
> 
> I requested pool, he accepted pool, i got in the car. Would he have made less money with me as a pool pax vs an uberx pax? Of course. But i didnt change my ride mid-trip, i was uber pool the whole time. If he ignored my ping, fine. If he accepts my ping and picks me up, drive me.


You care nothing about the driver and he responded by showing you he cares nothing about you!! He did the right thing to kick you out. You admitted you know drivers makes less money, but you don't care because you should be the winner and he the loser. I would have stop the car

It's also amazing how you're on here looking for support. It just shows how you think...


----------



## SEAL Team 5

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Easiest way to view this thread. What do you think of that person in McDonalds that complains about the burger they bought off of the Dollar Menu.


----------



## uber fool

injera said:


> I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


Do expect me to cancel your pool trip
Do expect me to drive in the opposite direction until you cancel
Do expect me to drive off fast as you are walking towards my car
Do expect me to rate your cheap azz 1 star
Dont expect anything less


----------



## DudeCity

agtg said:


> Didn't know that. Is that for Uber Pool only, or do X pings do that, too? I think it happened to me the other day.


For both ignore 3 total out for the count

This is for for LA county don't know

about other markets.


----------



## uber fool

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And I expect Obama to zero out our $27 trillion national debt by the end of his presidency. I think we are both in fantasyland. At $.30 a mile your expectations won't be met and with Obama constantly giving hundreds of billions to the losers in this country my expectations won't be met either. Looks like we both get screwed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

injera said:


> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


I find it hard to disagree with you. Before the incentives in my market, I simply did not accept Uber Pools. Let the ping expire, accept it and cancel it, do what you must, but do not put the customer into your car then kick him out.



Mountainsoloist said:


> IPool is a ripoff for drivers in most markets and it should be avoided at all costs.


The only reason that it is tolerable in this market is the Heavy Metal Incentive Programme that Uber has launched here. U-Pools are an easy way to up your trip numbers to reach quotas for each level in the programme. Since you are receiving a boost for each trip accepted in the Reward Zone, it takes some of the sting out of the U-Pools.

Before Uber launched the incentive programme in my market, I simply let U-Pools expire. If Uber sent me to stand in the virtual corner, I simply did Lyft. Lyft sends you nasty little messages if you let Lyft Line pings expire, but, so far, at least, I have suffered no consequences for letting Lyft Line pings expire.



agtg said:


> Have you complained to Uber that they shouldn't create situations that rip drivers off?


This is not the user's fault. Uber offers the service, the user takes advantage of it. That is how capitalism works. Original Poster states that he does tip, so, really, I have no quarrel with him as a customer. My quarrel is with Uber and Lyft for the ridiculously substandard pay for the pain.



berserk42 said:


> Ping clearly says UberPOOL or UberX. Even if driver blindly accepts ping, driver can still manually check to see what type of request it is by going to info. once near the pickup spot, the "number of riders" confirmation automatically pops up, which makes it blatantly obvious that it is a Pool request before pax gets in car.
> 
> As for me, I'm just declining all pools straight up.


This is it. If you do not want U-Pool, do not accept it. If you do accept it, and you are determined not to run it, cancel it before the customer gets in. Drive off, if you must, pull away just as he is approaching the kerb, if you must, but do not put the user into your car and kick him out of it.



injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests.


You seem to be a reasonable user. If this guy is not going to pick you up, someone will.



agtg said:


> Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


The user has nothing to do with that. The provider advertises the service, the user takes advantage. You can not quarrel with the user because the provider is defrauding the contractor.



SD Momo said:


> I avoid driving UberPOOL, but I would never do that. It was the driver who accepted the ride, to begin with. It was his choice or mistake. There are so many drivers out there happy to do UberPools. Sorry for your bad experience with a fellow Uber driver.


^^^^^This.^^^^ I will do the U-Pools for as long as the incentive programme holds in this market. If Uber replaces it with a comparable programme, I will continue to accept the U-Pools. No incentives, no U-Pools. If I do accept the thing blindly, I will do one of two things.

1. I will cancel the thing and accept the consequences thereof.
2. I will girt my teeth, haul the customer and keep my damned mouth shut if I can not be nice. I can be civil.



injera said:


> I requested pool, he accepted pool, i got in the car. If he ignored my ping, fine. If he accepts my ping and picks me up, drive me.


That is entirely reasonable. As you stated in previous posts, you were not drunk, obnoxious, marry, you were sober and polite. You stated in another post that usually you tip. In short, there is nothing wrong with you as a passenger. All that I expect from my passengers is:

A. Get into vehicle and give your address.
B. Act at least civilly while I drive you to your address.
C. When we arrive at your address, get out.

What more can I expect from a passenger?

The above description seems to match you.



agtg said:


> Uber Pool has been forced onto UberX drivers in many markets.


My understanding is that Uber no longer counts your acceptance rate against you. When you see the ping, look for "POOL" or "UBERX". If it shows "POOL" do not accept it. I do not accept it, unless it is an Hour of Power under the Incentive Programme in my market.



injera said:


> Then don't accept uber pool


....not unreasonable............I do not, unless it is an Hour of Power under the incentive programme in my market..........



injera said:


> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


.............again, not unreasonable........................



injera said:


> If a driver doesnt want to pick up pool, he/she shouldnt pick up uber pool.
> 
> If a driver has a person traveling in his/her car, he should not kick the pax out of the car.


Correct on the first quoted statement.

On the second quoted statement, he should do it for several reasons, such as obnoxious, drunk, unreasonably demanding, among other things. Yes, I am aware that you stated that you are none of the above and do tip, as a rule.



ResIpsaUber said:


> I just don't accept UberPool trips any more and wish I could filter them out on my app. But I can say without a shadow of a doubt, the ones I did accept, I delivered to their destination.


If I accept it and pull up to the address, I do haul the customer. I have cancelled a few of them before attempting to cover them, but, at least I did not pull up to the address.


----------



## Ray H

uber X is cheap as it is.If a driver does Uber pool he may lose money


----------



## SEAL Team 5

uber fool said:


> View attachment 44894


I do have $.30 a mile in my post, that's about as close to Uber as any phrase in this forum. Hell, we even have a featured thread about a naked 64 year old man.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


You deserve it cheapo


----------



## robg77

This is probably a troll post. This did not happen. OP just wants to start a conversation.


----------



## injera

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And I expect Obama to zero out our $27 trillion national debt by the end of his presidency. I think we are both in fantasyland. At $.30 a mile your expectations won't be met and with Obama constantly giving hundreds of billions to the losers in this country my expectations won't be met either. Looks like we both get screwed.


Way to stay on point. There's dozens of other places we can debate politics, i'll do so there.



luberslur said:


> You care nothing about the driver and he responded by showing you he cares nothing about you!! He did the right thing to kick you out. You admitted you know drivers makes less money, but you don't care because you should be the winner and he the loser. I would have stop the car
> 
> It's also amazing how you're on here looking for support. It just shows how you think...


So I should never patronize a business who's employees dont make $20 an hour or more? I'm sure the waiters at my local diner make less money than the fancy steak house downtown but i go there plenty.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Easiest way to view this thread. What do you think of that person in McDonalds that complains about the burger they bought off of the Dollar Menu.


I wouldn't complain if my $1 burger was not very good. But if I ordered a $1 burger and was served a hot dog i'd complain. If the cashier told me I could only order $8 or more of food, i'd complain too



uber fool said:


> Do expect me to cancel your pool trip
> Do expect me to drive in the opposite direction until you cancel
> Do expect me to drive off fast as you are walking towards my car
> Do expect me to rate your cheap azz 1 star
> Dont expect anything less


Good for you being a tough guy on the internet, would love to see you pull this off in real life. I still made it to my job that morning in another uber pool. This driver may be out of a job if this is his typical behavior.



robg77 said:


> This is probably a troll post. This did not happen. OP just wants to start a conversation.


Yes, between a full time job, a part time job and a 2 year old I have so much free time to be making sh-t up on the internet.

I'll be taking uberpool again this morning. If uberpool wasn't a thing, i'd probably opt for the subway to work more often.


----------



## UberHammer

injera said:


> So I should never patronize a business who's employees dont make $20 an hour or more? I'm sure the waiters at my local diner make less money than the fancy steak house downtown but i go there plenty.


The law requires the local diner owner to pay the waiters enough to make minimum wage. If their per hour rate plus tips don't end up being minimum wage, the owner has to make up the difference.

Uber has found a loophole around the law. So yes, you should never patronize a business that is offering a service using workers that are not even making minimum wage when providing the service. Uberpool is cheap because it's exploiting the driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

injera said:


> If uberpool wasn't a thing, i'd probably opt for the subway to work more often.


This explains many of the U-Pool users. In fact, it would be possible to strike "uberpool", replace with "UberX" and explain many of those users, as well. There are many people here who do not like the METRO or METRObus. They used one, the other, or both only because they were unwilling or unable (or both) to pay for a taxi or a black car. Along comes UberX, and more people are willing to pay for that to get off the subway/bus. Still, there are people who are unwilling or unable even to pay for UberX. Along comes Uber Pool. Now you have even more people willing to pay T. Kalanick for that to get off the subway/bus.

When I lived in New York, both Manhattan and the boroughs, almost everyone used the subway. It was not too bad. It was old, rickety and noisy, but it ran and you dealt with it. We did not have Uber, back then. A cab to the boroughs was expensive and most of the drivers did not want to go there, anyhow. It was almost impossible to find a cab in the boroughs, as well. (I have a few stories about that, but that is the subject of another post).

On the other hand, the METRO here is awful and always has been. It used to have two positive points in that it was clean and safe, but both of those long since have faded. Add to this the results of deferred maintenance (something that ruined railroads, especially in the Northeast in the 1950s and 1960s) and you have the disaster that is to-day's METRO. The delays resulting from the new programme of work even during peak usage periods has driven more people to their cars as well as to TNCs and even taxis. Traffic here has been horrendiferous this first week of the Fix-Er-Up Programme. People will get tired of sitting in traffic and try the TNCs

The question, here, becomes, for how long can Uber continue to subsidise drivers on its Heavy Metal Thunder Incentive Programme?


----------



## injera

Another Uber Driver said:


> This explains many of the U-Pool users. In fact, it would be possible to strike "uberpool", replace with "UberX" and explain many of those users, as well. There are many people here who do not like the METRO or METRObus. They used one, the other, or both only because they were unwilling or unable (or both) to pay for a taxi or a black car. Along comes UberX, and more people are willing to pay for that to get off the subway/bus. Still, there are people who are unwilling or unable even to pay for UberX. Along comes Uber Pool. Now you have even more people willing to pay T. Kalanick for that to get off the subway/bus.
> 
> When I lived in New York, both Manhattan and the boroughs, almost everyone used the subway. It was not too bad. It was old, rickety and noisy, but it ran and you dealt with it. We did not have Uber, back then. A cab to the boroughs was expensive and most of the drivers did not want to go there, anyhow. It was almost impossible to find a cab in the boroughs, as well. (I have a few stories about that, but that is the subject of another post).
> 
> On the other hand, the METRO here is awful and always has been. It used to have two positive points in that it was clean and safe, but both of those long since have faded. Add to this the results of deferred maintenance (something that ruined railroads, especially in the Northeast in the 1950s and 1960s) and you have the disaster that is to-day's METRO. The delays resulting from the new programme of work even during peak usage periods has driven more people to their cars as well as to TNCs and even taxis. Traffic here has been horrendiferous this first week of the Fix-Er-Up Programme. People will get tired of sitting in traffic and try the TNCs
> 
> The question, here, becomes, for how long can Uber continue to subsidise drivers on its Heavy Metal Thunder Incentive Programme?


Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing.

Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


----------



## KMANDERSON

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Don't be so cheap,uber x is not that much more.


----------



## KMANDERSON

agtg said:


> Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


Not they dont,all they care about is there cheap ride.


----------



## agtg

injera said:


> Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing.
> 
> Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


And that is really the problem with what Uber is doing. They undercut the taxis to grab a large chunk of the market, and now they want to compete for subway/bus fares. That's demented, considering how much risk and cost drivers bear carting people around. Uber has no business charging such a paltry sum and expecting any driver to bear that burden.

I haven't driven since last Saturday, and I'm not sure if I will ever go out again. I kind of stumbled into this rideshare subculture while looking for a living wage where I'm at. While it's an interesting world, it certainly is rife with exploitation and treachery. I called my state's attorney general's office on Monday and they were apathetic, but willing to send me a form to fill out for pay discrepancies.

The problem is way bigger than pay discrepancies! This whole rideshare scheme is cannibalistic to any local economy, but since it serves such a distant master, it is apathetic to any cries for restraint.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

injera said:


> I wouldn't complain if my $1 burger was not very good.


I think you would. You're complaining about a $1 ride that wasn't very good.


----------



## KMANDERSON

injera said:


> Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing.
> 
> Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


This is the reason why we should ignore all Pool rides.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

KMANDERSON said:


> This is the reason why we should ignore all Pool rides.


Well said. His post says exactly what he thinks, Uber drivers are no better then the NYC subway system. He will spend the extra $2 just so he doesn't have to walk up and down the stairs to get to the stations.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


You're right. You didn't do anything that warranted being kicked out of your ride. The driver simply shouldn't have accepted a pool ride if he doesn't do pool rides.

Once a drive has started a ride he is committed to completing the ride unless the rider/s do something which warrants the termination of the ride.

Sorry guys but the pax is in the right this time.


----------



## AceManShow

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Maybe you should mail FUBER and tell them that FUBER Fool is horse poop. And that since drivers will NOT accept it - they should allow drivers to OPT OUT so that it won't be an inconvenience to riders when drivers kick them out...


----------



## KMANDERSON

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> You're right. You didn't do anything that warranted being kicked out of your ride. The driver simply shouldn't have accepted a pool ride if he doesn't do pool rides.
> 
> Once a drive has started a ride he is committed to completing the ride unless the rider/s do something which warrants the termination of the ride.
> 
> Sorry guys but the pax is in the right this time.


I agree the driver should have completed the ride,but driver need to stop excepting those if they find it unprofitable.


----------



## AceManShow

injera said:


> I can't disagree with you there. I see plenty of ads in NYC promising six figure salaries. Can't imagine many (any?) drivers are bringing home $100,000 a year after all the expenses. Still, that doesnt mean i'm committing fraud or that the driver had the right to kick me out of his car.


It's his car.

He can do what he wants, when he wants.

And so can you.

Free country, welcome to America. Where we can kick anyone out of our personal vehicles when we want to, when we want to...

Don't like it? Move to a communist country, where you can treat the help like crap. That doesn't happen here..


----------



## The Mollusk

injera said:


> Yes, I get it. Drivers dont like Uber pool. But I still dont see how this is fraud.


You don't see how Uber is fraud? I'll list a few reasons, although I could continue ad naseum;

- ignoring local transportation regulation
- lying to "partners" about potential earnings
- misclassifying employees as independent contractors
- lying to customers about tips being included

You sound like a normal person and I think you see how this whole thing is wrong on many levels.


----------



## AceManShow

The Mollusk said:


> You don't see how Uber is fraud? I'll list a few reasons, although I could continue ad naseum;
> 
> - ignoring local transportation regulation
> - lying to "partners" about potential earnings
> - misclassifying employees as independent contractors
> - lying to customers about tips being included
> 
> You sound like a normal person and I think you see how this whole thing is wrong on many levels.


The only reason why FUBER is beating taxis is because they are fraudulent. If they did things "legitimately", they'd be the same price as taxi cabs... And as regulated as taxi cabs. Lol


----------



## ND379

I am not a bus/subway driver. Pretty sure they make more per hour than someone doing Uber Pool does anyway and have benefits.
Uber passengers are the worst. No way will I ever get treated like less than human AND get paid less than minimum wage doing it. 

I'm really glad Lyft is actually somewhat popular here and has decent passengers.


----------



## The Mollusk

ND379 , you're a few weeks in, right? Interesting how your position has changed.


----------



## ND379

The Mollusk said:


> ND379 , you're a few weeks in, right? Interesting how your position has changed.


No, I drove for Uber 2 1/2 month last year.
Then for 2-3 weeks this year before fighting a wait list for 2 months. During this time I did only Lyft and realized that I actually made more money and the passengers treated me like I was a human being. Now, I only do Uber if it has been a really long time since a ping on Lyft and I regret it 70% of the time. I haven't noticed Uber changing any of my fares since being back which was my main complaint before but I have noticed a huge shift in quality of passengers.


----------



## Bulls23

injera said:


> I'll be taking uberpool again this morning. If uberpool wasn't a thing, i'd probably opt for the subway to work more often.


Hope you get kicked out again, cheapo. Over and over.. And one more thing, every time you get in U-Pool car be sure that you are a cheap ass piece of s..t in your driver's eyes. In every single driver's eyes.


----------



## agtg

ND379 said:


> I am not a bus/subway driver. Pretty sure they make more per hour than someone doing Uber Pool does anyway and have benefits.
> Uber passengers are the worst. No way will I ever get treated like less than human AND get paid less than minimum wage doing it.
> 
> I'm really glad Lyft is actually somewhat popular here and has decent passengers.


I agree that Lyft is marketed to a different, and nicer, demographic.


----------



## 5StarPartner

I would have not only kicked you out but punched you in the throat for good measure, you cheap loser.


----------



## The Mollusk

ND379 said:


> No, I drove for Uber 2 1/2 month last year.
> Then for 2-3 weeks this year before fighting a wait list for 2 months. During this time I did only Lyft and realized that I actually made more money and the passengers treated me like I was a human being. Now, I only do Uber if it has been a really long time since a ping on Lyft and I regret it 70% of the time. I haven't noticed Uber changing any of my fares since being back which was my main complaint before but I have noticed a huge shift in quality of passengers.


Gotcha, understood.

That wasn't an uber wait list right ?


----------



## MattyMikey

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


You know what the problem is and I commend you for that and your honesty. The real problem is that this forum is full of self entitled babies. ANYTIME (trust me you can look it up) a driver does anything (any person with two brain cells would know was wrong) it will ALWAYS be reflected and blamed on the passenger. Drivers here do not hold any personal responsibility for their actions and defend stupid actions of their fellow drivers. This defensive mechanism shows why many don't deserve to make minimum wage to be honest.

I agree that UberPOOL and Lyft Line suck balls. I will never accept them (unless in airport queue and get stuck with one and can't get them to cancel). I will either refuse ping, or if accidentally accepted text passenger to cancel. And they normally always do. I have a feeling if you were contacted you would likely have cancelled and ordered again.

Uber and Lyft screw the drivers. Absolutely true. It should be illegal.

But why is it your fault? It's not. The driver accepted it and choose to either be a complete freaking stupid idiot and did not cancel it. He started the trip and drove you some time. At this point the driver has to hold accountability for his actions. He needs to put on his big boy panties and suck it up.

Should the driver have accepted ride or cancelled, absolutely. I would. To be honest with you (and nothing against you) I hope enough people cancel it where Pool is no longer an option for you. Which sucks because it forces you back to public transportation.

But this is not a debate on if you should use Pool or not. Your complaint which these large amount of clueless responders is how you were treated and inconvenienced because of the drivers choice.

I apologize on behalf of drivers who have somewhat of a soul that you we're kicked out. You didn't deserve it. You should not have been picked up in the first place because of the Pool scam.

You should be able as a rider to give fair grievances and not have to be attacked. But unfortunately the culture on this forum allows it.


----------



## Thehulk

it's easy. I cancel all uberpool requests but if for a moment I commit a mistake and accept an uberpool and the passenger is in my car, I'm going to take the passenger to his/her destination (it's not the passengers fault if we getting screwed by uber).

It's like my mother used to tell me, mistakes are paid with money.


----------



## to vono

Hey Injera! I bet you NEVER tip your Pool drivers either!!!


----------



## MattyMikey

to vono said:


> Hey Injera! I bet you NEVER tip your Pool drivers either!!!


Passenger already said that tips are given. And even if she didn't, who cares? That is not relevant. You are not entitled to a tip. Tips are supposed to be earned. But passenger wasn't even given the chance to tip since she was kicked out of vehicle abruptly for a dumb drivers negligence.


----------



## ResIpsaUber

injera said:


> Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing. Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


Well stated! And I think UberPool should go away. The reason I don't drive Pool is because the people who mainly ride it are, ordinarily, consumers of mass transportation and it is a royal pain in the ass to pick up and drop off for the pittance. So it is no loss to me.

And, I don't think it is a loss to my community either. I see these ads around town how great the advent of Lyft is (at least that is who is putting up the signs in San Francisco) and how this whole TNC thing is creating a whole new universe of less cars on the road. But anybody who drives here knows the opposite is actually true. The streets in my City are crowded as ****, and mostly because of Uber and Lyft. Offloading mass transit riders and giving them a private vehicle is the very opposite of green transportation and it is creating congestion, rather than solving it.

The cheaper it is for riders, the more demand on the roads are. It is a problem, and, I think, at least in San Francisco, the City needs to do something about it. And, although I might be on the receiving end of the City's subtle wrath, they might be taking action. More red zones and enforcement, more regulation, and now the need to put a Uber and/or Lyft sticker on the back of every California TNC effective June 21st (I think). A lot of drivers will start getting $1,000 administrative fines shortly. Maybe that is a way to punch the problem in the face. I have not decided whether I want to drive while having the added burden of everyone behind me knowing I am a TNC. It is going to start causing a lot more animosity towards Uber/Lyft drivers. And as we can see here, there are a lot that can throw it back (those that aren't just bullies cowering on the net acting tough).


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ResIpsaUber said:


> I see these ads around town how this whole TNC thing is creating a whole new universe of less cars on the road. But anybody who drives here knows the opposite is actually true. The streets in my City are crowded, mostly because of Uber and Lyft. Offloading mass transit riders and giving them a private vehicle is the very opposite of green transportation and it is creating congestion, rather than solving it.


The traffic in National Airport has become steadily worse here due in part, I suspect, to the increase in TNC vehicles out here. If there is one thing that Uber has done is to bring for-hire transportation to people who never could get it, before. Since it now is available to them, they are off the subway and on to the TNC.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

berserk42 said:


> Driver is either painfully stupid or was trying to make an audacious point (by making it difficult for pax to use Pool). Ping clearly says UberPOOL or UberX. Even if driver blindly accepts ping, driver can still manually check to see what type of request it is by going to info. Even if driver doesn't do that, once near the pickup spot, the "number of riders" confirmation automatically pops up, which makes it blatantly obvious that it is a Pool request before pax gets in car. So, yeah, either driver is a total idiot or was purposefully trying to make your life hard.
> 
> As for me, I'm just declining all pools straight up. No thanks, Uber.


Nope not all the time sometimes it glitches and they sneak Pool rides in. I never ever take Pool and when the glitch happens I am not a jerk and boot the rider, but mostly the riders are liars and say I had no idea.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

injera said:


> I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.





injera said:


> I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


You expect the cheapest ride. You get nothing so shut it. You use Uber Pool as a form of bus service. Get over yourself.


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I never ever take Pool and when the glitch happens I am not a jerk and boot the rider.





Gabriel Quijas said:


> You expect the cheapest ride. You get nothing so shut it. You use Uber Pool as a form of bus service. Get over yourself.


So you're not a jerk and complete the ride but you're in fact acting like a jerk in your second message. If a driver accepts the Pool then they are expected to provide a safe trip. Get over yourself!


----------



## UberHammer

MattyMikey said:


> If a driver accepts the Pool then they are expected to provide a safe trip.


If a driver accepts the Pool then they are an idiot, and any observer of such should thus expect to observe more idiotic behavior to follow. Expecting professional behavior from idiots is itself an idiotic expectation.


----------



## MattyMikey

UberHammer said:


> If a driver accepts the Pool then they are an idiot, and any observer of such should thus expect to observe more idiotic behavior to follow. Expecting professional behavior from idiots is itself an idiotic expectation.


I do agree so largely with your statement. My only caveat would be that though the driver is an idiot for accepting, does not give them the right to be purposely negligent. But yes, expecting a professional driver by an idiot driver I agree with.


----------



## UberHammer

MattyMikey said:


> I do agree so largely with your statement. My only caveat would be that though the driver is an idiot for accepting, does not give them the right to be purposely negligent. But yes, expecting a professional driver by an idiot driver I agree with.


In general, idiots don't have a right to do idiotic things to others.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

MattyMikey said:


> So you're not a jerk and complete the ride but you're in fact acting like a jerk in your second message. If a driver accepts the Pool then they are expected to provide a safe trip. Get over yourself!


I treat a troll like he should be treated you act as if he was a real ride so shut it tool.


----------



## berserk42

Watch out, we got a tough guy here!!


----------



## Snowtop

I do appreciate all of the self righteous Drivers on this thread. 

Since when is it the customers responsibility to make sure that the worker he is conducting business with is fairly treated by their employer.

All of you that say he is defrauding or cheap or uncaring, how often do you shop for the best price, without concern about how that cheap price came to be. I bet none of you are concerned where the TV, shoes, or the soap box you stand on and preach were made and how the people making it where treated. I bet none of you go to your local mechanic or dry cleaner or restaurant and before doing business there make sure that the everyone is paid appropriately and that the business is following all of the health and safety standards that ensure employee well being. When you have contractors doing work on your home, do you make sure all of the dry wall hangers have green cards and are paid at least minimum wage?

The passenger is not responsible for how much you are paid or not paid. That is on you and Uber.

This might be the most hypocritical, self indulgent, and foolish thread in the history of this board.


----------



## UberHammer

Snowtop said:


> I do appreciate all of the self righteous Drivers on this thread.
> 
> Since when is it the customers responsibility to make sure that the worker he is conducting business with is fairly treated by their employer.
> 
> All of you that say he is defrauding or cheap or uncaring, how often do you shop for the best price, without concern about how that cheap price came to be. I bet none of you are concerned where the TV, shoes, or the soap box you stand on and preach were made and how the people making it where treated. I bet none of you go to your local mechanic or dry cleaner or restaurant and before doing business there make sure that the everyone is paid appropriately and that the business is following all of the health and safety standards that ensure employee well being. When you have contractors doing work on your home, do you make sure all of the dry wall hangers have green cards and are paid at least minimum wage?
> 
> The passenger is not responsible for how much you are paid or not paid. That is on you and Uber.
> 
> This might be the most hypocritical, self indulgent, and foolish thread in the history of this board.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-sweatshop_movement


----------



## Uruber

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


You should have kicked yourself out of the vehicle for choosing pool! And you post this here with what end? looking for sympathy? Man, I am sure I speak for most of the drivers here in the forum when I say that we hate pool and you should know better


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

I'm surprised anyone would side with the driver 

That was a dick move in his part 

I don't accept pool requests but if I accidentally did accept it, I'd either cancel before getting to the PAX or complete the ride. 
Its the PAX fault, it's Ubers fault 
And it's the drivers fault for accepting a pool in the first place 

UBER should operate pool like lyft line. You make the exact same for a line as a regular Lyft. Plus you get to see the destination giving you the freedom to cancel the ride if it's not worth it to you. Now if u do get a 2nd rider you don't make much more maybe a buck or two if nobody tips but you do get an extra ride qualifying towards PDB 
Take note uber


----------



## ChortlingCrison

What a bunch of hooey. Most of the pax order pool for the cheaper rates, and then act like they didn't know what was happening and try to talk the driver into the cancelling the second rides.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery

To be fair to the rider, she is an Uber driver. She probably can't afford to take UberX.


----------



## Slim Pete

UberHammer said:


> Every product and/or service is a sum of it's ingredients. Uber treats drivers like shit in the UberPool product. With shit as an ingredient in any product, the sum of the product will be shitty. If you want to consume UberPool, I hope you enjoy shit flavor.


You're the new Shakespeare!


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I treat a troll like he should be treated you act as if he was a real ride so shut it tool.


It doesn't matter if the ride was real or not to be honest. If the action happened it was wrong. People defending it is wrong and misguided. If it didn't happen and was made up, great. The message doesn't change though. If it happens in future same ideology applies.

Shut up tool? I guess you mean shut up too. No thanks.


----------



## MattyMikey

Uruber said:


> You should have kicked yourself out of the vehicle for choosing pool! And you post this here with what end? looking for sympathy? Man, I am sure I speak for most of the drivers here in the forum when I say that we hate pool and you should know better


I think I can speak for most of the drivers here and say we hate pool but were smart enough to NOT accept them. But any drivers I see around here that aren't complete thugs would complete the ride if they somehow started it without realizing. It is not the riders responsibility to know what you like or not. If you want riders to stop using pool then keep declining the pings.


----------



## LuLubella

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


The driver was rude and unprofessional. Sorry you endured such treatment. The good news? Most of us are not like that.


----------



## Veal66

agtg said:


> Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


How is it fraud when the driver knows exactly how uber pool works, and chooses to accept pool rides anyway?


----------



## MattyMikey

Snowtop said:


> I do appreciate all of the self righteous Drivers on this thread.
> 
> Since when is it the customers responsibility to make sure that the worker he is conducting business with is fairly treated by their employer.
> 
> All of you that say he is defrauding or cheap or uncaring, how often do you shop for the best price, without concern about how that cheap price came to be. I bet none of you are concerned where the TV, shoes, or the soap box you stand on and preach were made and how the people making it where treated. I bet none of you go to your local mechanic or dry cleaner or restaurant and before doing business there make sure that the everyone is paid appropriately and that the business is following all of the health and safety standards that ensure employee well being. When you have contractors doing work on your home, do you make sure all of the dry wall hangers have green cards and are paid at least minimum wage?
> 
> The passenger is not responsible for how much you are paid or not paid. That is on you and Uber.
> 
> This might be the most hypocritical, self indulgent, and foolish thread in the history of this board.


Perfectly said brother!


----------



## Veal66

agtg said:


> But you discount the deceptive nature of Uber and Lyft. They both advertise a living wage in their ads to recruit drivers:
> 
> Uber is advertising $540 per week part time:
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/lab/5635820683.html
> 
> Lyft has the nerve to suggest $1,500/week in the Charlotte market. That's really outrageous.
> 
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/etc/5624197542.html
> 
> What these companies are banking on is a continual churn of new drivers, who obviously can't serve customers as well as seasoned veterans, in order to trap enough into regular driving because of a poor job market and the draw of a quick, though low, dollar.
> 
> This is despicable, considering drivers shoulder all of the up front expense, and a bulk of the risk. I mean, the whole scheme forces people to become predatory towards one another. If that's the way you want it, just shrug your shoulders and carry on. But don't make a thread and be indignant.
> 
> If the people want to make the world a shark tank, have at it. Just don't be surprised when you get bit.


Doesn't justify the driver kicking out the pax after driving them a mile for the sin of selecting uber pool. The idiot driver should not have accepted in the first place if he didn't want to do the ride. After realizing it was a pool ride he should have acted like a human being, sucked it up, and finished the ride.


----------



## Veal66

Mountainsoloist said:


> Pretty much. In your case it was just a ride ending early for no apparent reason (to you). I'm not saying that what happened to you was right, but wouldn't it be nice to just avoid repeating this situation?


The driver was in the wrong 100% - don't you agree?


----------



## Veal66

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Easiest way to view this thread. What do you think of that person in McDonalds that complains about the burger they bought off of the Dollar Menu.


Dumb analogy. How about buying a 1.00 burger and only getting half a bun and nothing else. That would be more accurate.


----------



## agtg

Veal66 said:


> Doesn't justify the driver kicking out the pax after driving them a mile for the sin of selecting uber pool. The idiot driver should not have accepted in the first place if he didn't want to do the ride. After realizing it was a pool ride he should have acted like a human being, sucked it up, and finished the ride.


Personally, I would not have kicked the passenger out. That being said, there are complaints of Uber's system giving UberX looking pings and they turn out to be UberPool rides. And that would not surprise me one bit.


----------



## agtg

LuLubella said:


> The driver was rude and unprofessional. Sorry you endured such treatment. The good news? Most of us are not like that.


LuLu, have you revealed your organizational secrets in that other thread?


----------



## Veal66

AceManShow said:


> Maybe you should mail FUBER and tell them that FUBER Fool is horse poop. And that since drivers will NOT accept it - they should allow drivers to OPT OUT so that it won't be an inconvenience to riders when drivers kick them out...


Why should the pax email uber? Maybe the drivers should email Uber if they don't like pool.
I've done 2500+ rides and I know pool stinks for drivers. I've done the math. But it's not the pax's fault or problem.
As a driver, if you don't want to do pool, don't accept pool requests. If you do accept the request, do your job. Don't quit like in the middle of the ride.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Veal66 said:


> Dumb analogy. How about buying a 1.00 burger and only getting half a bun and nothing else. That would be more accurate.


So I take it that you most likely use a coupon with the dollar menu. Are you a pax that only uses the X and Pool platforms. This thread is about getting what you pay for.


----------



## MattyMikey

agtg said:


> Personally, I would not have kicked the passenger out. That being said, there are complaints of Uber's system giving UberX looking pings and they turn out to be UberPool rides. And that would not surprise me one bit.


I don't buy that. So let's say it does not show Pool at first and you accidentally accept. Okay. But then when you arrive it asks if one or two passengers. I don't believe that all of a sudden is hidden. So you start ride and drive at this point too late. I'm glad you would not have kicked the rider out. But I don't want to give excuses for the drivers act.


----------



## Veal66

UberHammer said:


> If a driver accepts the Pool then they are an idiot, and any observer of such should thus expect to observe more idiotic behavior to follow. Expecting professional behavior from idiots is itself an idiotic expectation.


Don't agree. I bet over 99% of *accepted* pool rides end with the pax being delivered to their final destination, without idiocy by the driver.

Unfortunately for the initial poster of this thread, she came across the exception.


----------



## MattyMikey

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So I take it that you most likely use a coupon with the dollar menu. Are you a pax that only uses the X and Pool platforms. This thread is about getting what you pay for.


Actually this thread is not getting what you paid for. Since the trip was cancelled nothing was paid. The driver accepted the trip so needs to not be a ***** and end it. This is not about educating cheap passengers to not use Pool. You can do that by simply nobody accepting them. Or accept and call and cancel. Hell, even if he drove to pickup and said I don't do Pool and cancel it would not be repulsive. But the part not excusable is letting passenger in vehicle and driving then to make a stink and throw rider out. There is no excuse for that.


----------



## Veal66

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So I take it that you most likely use a coupon with the dollar menu. Are you a pax that only uses the X and Pool platforms. This thread is about getting what you pay for.


I'm a driver with over 2500 rides. Yes, pool stinks for drivers, I am well aware. In this particular case, so what? The pax should not have been kicked out. Pax did nothing wrong. End of story.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

MattyMikey said:


> Actually this thread is not getting what you paid for. Since the trip was cancelled nothing was paid. The driver accepted the trip so needs to not be a ***** and end it. This is not about educating cheap passengers to not use Pool. You can do that by simply nobody accepting them. Or accept and call and cancel. Hell, even if he drove to pickup and said I don't do Pool and cancel it would not be repulsive. But the part not excusable is letting passenger in vehicle and driving then to make a stink and throw rider out. There is no excuse for that.


I think you're missing the humor here. Read most of these post. They're really funny.


----------



## MattyMikey

Veal66 said:


> I'm a driver with over 2500 rides. Yes, pool stinks for drivers, I am well aware. In this particular case, so what? The pax should not have been kicked out. Pax did nothing wrong.


The passenger should never have been picked up. Stupid driver did it though. The passenger should never have been in the vehicle to be thrown out. The stupid driver did it though.


----------



## agtg

MattyMikey said:


> I don't buy that. So let's say it does not show Pool at first and you accidentally accept. Okay. But then when you arrive it asks if one or two passengers. I don't believe that all of a sudden is hidden. So you start ride and drive at this point too late. I'm glad you would not have kicked the rider out. But I don't want to give excuses for the drivers act.


Drivers are not the problem with this predatory scheme, though there is no doubt they are encouraged to become predatory in order to survive. Most drivers are, in fact, the victims. When the numbers hit a certain point, rideshare only actually benefits the company and the rider.

So if the companies are predatory, the riders are predatory, and the whole system encourages drivers to be predatory in order to make a living wage. That's not a sound business model, that's a sick business model.

Just because it seems to work out for some in the larger markets, the spread of this scheme is bad for local economies and is, in fact, targeting working-class people who need a living wage.

These companies are presumptive, deceptive, manipulative, and ultimately they are absolutely exploitative.

Before all this is said and done, I'm afraid we're going to see that allowing this scheme to get established in a community will be like inviting a horde of cannibals to your dinner party. After the hors d'oeuvres prove to be unappetizing, all bets are off!


----------



## agtg

MattyMikey said:


> I don't buy that. So let's say it does not show Pool at first and you accidentally accept. Okay. But then when you arrive it asks if one or two passengers. I don't believe that all of a sudden is hidden. So you start ride and drive at this point too late. I'm glad you would not have kicked the rider out. But I don't want to give excuses for the drivers act.


Those apps are not accurate in many ways. And usually to the benefit of Uber, strangely enough.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

injera said:


> Yes, between a full time job, a part time job and a 2 year old I have so much free time to be making sh-t up on the internet.


Quit one of those jobs and drive for uber. Make sure to pick up every pool rider.


injera said:


> I'll be taking uberpool again this morning. If uberpool wasn't a thing, i'd probably opt for the subway to work more often.


And I think that says it all.


----------



## MattyMikey

agtg said:


> Drivers are not the problem with this predatory scheme, though there is no doubt they are encouraged to become predatory in order to survive. Most drivers are, in fact, the victims. When the numbers hit a certain point, rideshare only actually benefits the company and the rider.
> 
> So if the companies are predatory, the riders are predatory, and the whole system encourages drivers to be predatory in order to make a living wage. That's not a sound business model, that's a sick business model.
> 
> Just because it seems to work out for some in the larger markets, the spread of this scheme is bad for local economies and is, in fact, targeting working-class people who need a living wage.
> 
> These companies are presumptive, deceptive, manipulative, and ultimately they are absolutely exploitative.
> 
> Before all this is said and done, I'm afraid we're going to see that cities allowing this scheme to get established in their community will be like inviting a horde of cannibals to your dinner party. After the hors d'oeuvres prove to be unappetizing, all bets are off!


I agree with Pool being sick. But just answer one question. How does it benefit the driver to cancel trip in middle of duration? It doesn't. Driver was at fault the moment he allowed passenger in his vehicle. And started trip. Before he picked up passenger I would say driver was a victim. However I don't feel riders are to blame as much as Uber. Riders believe it or not don't know that we're not being paid appropriately. And it is not their job to know.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

injera said:


> Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing.
> 
> Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


The drivers are NOT missing that. They WANT you back on the subway. YOU are missing THAT it seems.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MattyMikey said:


> Passenger already said that tips are given. And even if she didn't, who cares? That is not relevant. You are not entitled to a tip. Tips are supposed to be earned. But passenger wasn't even given the chance to tip since she was kicked out of vehicle abruptly for a dumb drivers negligence.


Actually she said "most times". Which implies if the trip isn't quite to her liking, she doesn't.


----------



## MattyMikey

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The drivers are NOT missing that. They WANT you back on the subway. YOU are missing THAT it seems.


She is not missing that. Can't blame her for using something that benefits her when it's available. You blame the stupid drivers that continue to accept the pings. Don't accept them and the rider and others won't get to utilize Pool, hence it goes away. But they keep being accepted. And fulfilled. You know what that means? Some drivers (yes stupid) don't mind Pool. So since you're not the official spokesman for Uber than we can't expect she shouldn't be able to use a service that is available and is being wanted by some ignorant drivers. You see, by these cheap riders using Pool, and smart drivers NOT doing Pool, they get accepted and fulfilled by the idiotic desperate drivers who don't mind them. Okay - guess what? That means that driver is less competition for you to receive your regular X ride that is not a minimum fare piece of crap ride. So Pool actually can indirectly benefit us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Snowtop said:


> I do appreciate all of the self righteous Drivers on this thread.
> 
> Since when is it the customers responsibility to make sure that the worker he is conducting business with is fairly treated by their employer.
> 
> All of you that say he is defrauding or cheap or uncaring, how often do you shop for the best price, without concern about how that cheap price came to be. I bet none of you are concerned where the TV, shoes, or the soap box you stand on and preach were made and how the people making it where treated. I bet none of you go to your local mechanic or dry cleaner or restaurant and before doing business there make sure that the everyone is paid appropriately and that the business is following all of the health and safety standards that ensure employee well being. When you have contractors doing work on your home, do you make sure all of the dry wall hangers have green cards and are paid at least minimum wage?
> 
> The passenger is not responsible for how much you are paid or not paid. That is on you and Uber.
> 
> This might be the most hypocritical, self indulgent, and foolish thread in the history of this board.


If I talked to the dry wall hangers and found out they were making less than minimum wage, being called contractors while treated like employees, except with no employee benefits I can tell you I would NEVER hire that company again.

When pax are ignorant of how we're treated it's one thing. But once they know it IS on them.


----------



## agtg

MattyMikey said:


> I agree with Pool being sick. But just answer one question. How does it benefit the driver to cancel trip in middle of duration?


I've found the Uber X business model in a smaller market like mine to be sick and predatory, totally not worth doing (which is why I stopped). It looks like the Uber Pool scheme is only for bigger markets.

The driver would have benefited short-term by making themselves available for a more profitable ping. Is that bad overall for the industry? Yes. Is that bad overall for customer relations? Yes. Is that bad in the long-term for the driver? Yes.

But in case you haven't noticed, the rideshare industry is all about the short-term money. Don't build your industry on short-sighted values and expect the people having to walk it out in the trenches to have long-term perspectives that benefit the industry as a whole.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MattyMikey said:


> She is not missing that. Can't blame her for using something that benefits her when it's available. You blame the stupid drivers that continue to accept the pings. Don't accept them and the rider and others won't get to utilize Pool, hence it goes away. But they keep being accepted. And fulfilled. You know what that means? Some drivers (yes stupid) don't mind Pool. So since you're not the official spokesman for Uber than we can't expect she shouldn't be able to use a service that is available and is being wanted by some ignorant drivers. You see, by these cheap riders using Pool, and smart drivers NOT doing Pool, they get accepted and fulfilled by the idiotic desperate drivers who don't mind them. Okay - guess what? That means that driver is less competition for you to receive your regular X ride that is not a minimum fare piece of crap ride. So Pool actually can indirectly benefit us.


No pool where I am. So that's not the point. And if drivers could opt out it would be different. But they can't without timeouts, which is the issue I DO have where I am if I don't accept every ping.

So long as uber forces pool or any trip on drivers there's a problem.

FYI what I understood was she thought we'd miss the business if she got on the subway. I don't think that's true.


----------



## MattyMikey

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually she said "most times". Which implies if the trip isn't quite to her liking, she doesn't.


Okay but tips are still to be earned and shouldn't be expected. If I called an Uber and the driver was on his Bluetooth phone holding a conversation and didn't even say hello to me, I wouldn't tip - even being a driver. Because would not have earned it. Giving an example of time I was traveling and took a taxi ride. Luckily in my case I have always tipped Uber drivers (and if I don't have cash on me I use Lyft so can do tip in app) because great experiences.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Veal66 said:


> How is it fraud when the driver knows exactly how uber pool works, and chooses to accept pool rides anyway?


I'm guessing the rider did or said something they're not telling us (maybe something seemingly innocuous such as gushing about how great Uber is) and the driver at that point had just freakin' HAD IT.

I have had more than one trip where I wanted to pull over and tell the self entitled pax go GTFO just because they were prattling on about Uber's great business plan and the free market economy ad nauseum.

I can see how a driver could accidentally accept a pool trip, decide what the heck, they'd do it, and then at some point just lose it.

I'm amazed no drivers have strangled their pax quite honestly. At least he only kicked the rider out.


----------



## MattyMikey

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No pool where I am. So that's not the point. And if drivers could opt out it would be different. But they can't without timeouts, which is the issue I DO have where I am if I don't accept every ping.
> 
> So long as uber forces pool or any trip on drivers there's a problem.
> 
> FYI what I understood was she thought we'd miss the business if she got on the subway. I don't think that's true.


I sure in the hell wouldn't miss her business. And majority of drivers wouldn't neither. Including you.

I agree with EVERYTHING you have said with one exception.

Uber forces Pool so they must be accepted. So you have to accept to avoid timeout. So I agree you accept it. I would agree with calling passenger to get them to cancel. Or even agree with driving opposite direction until they cancel. Like I said earlier, even pull up and say sorry don't do Pool and cancel or wait for them to do. I don't care. I don't think these are bad to avoid timeouts or bonuses etc. I think it is bullshit you can't opt out and honestly think this will be something that is a class action lawsuit failure for Uber.

But - there is no excuse to let the passenger in your vehicle, no excuse for starting trip, no excuse for driving, and then to cancel and put passenger on side of road. That's where I don't agree and there is absolutely no excuse in the world for that.

I despise Pool. It is fraud by Uber and Lyft.


----------



## MattyMikey

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm guessing the rider did or said something they're not telling us (maybe something seemingly innocuous such as gushing about how great Uber is) and the driver at that point had just freakin' HAD IT.
> 
> I have had more than one trip where I wanted to pull over and tell the self entitled pax go GTFO just because they were prattling on about Uber's great business plan and the free market economy ad nauseum.
> 
> I can see how a driver could accidentally accept a pool trip, decide what the heck, they'd do it, and then at some point just lose it.
> 
> I'm amazed no drivers have strangled their pax quite honestly. At least he only kicked the rider out.


I agree with that. So if things actually did go down as OP said no excuse. Completely drivers fault.

However, if there is missing information and the passenger did say something to piss off he driver than I don't have a problem with them kicking the passenger out. But they should have said the reason is "your lippy mouth" or whatever the reason was and not just "I don't do Pool".


----------



## agtg

Uber's business model to my eyes: 

Phase 1 was to undercut the taxi/livery industry in the city. This phase require big money up front to draw a cache of drivers who will be full-time and all-in on the plan. It's at this point that the bulk of your marketing is towards a stable of drivers, not necessarily passengers. This utilizes schemes to enslave drivers in long-term auto loans (and we all know they've done this in a variety of ways).

Phase 2 is where the cache of drivers is big enough in the market that the rates can be cut. At this point, you don't need to market to drivers so heavily, but now focus the bulk of your marketing increase ridership.

This brings us to Phase 3, which is where the scheme gets very sinister (and where I think we're currently at right now). The stable of drivers is large and the demographics that could have been maximized have been maximized (drawing taxi-riders away from taxis and marketing a lifestyle to people who would otherwise just drive their own cars around town).
Where do they go from here? They have to begin to draw from demographics that actually can't afford personal drivers: Mass transit users.

Because the driver bears the bulk of up-front cost and overall risk, marketing and growth are no holds barred for the companies. They have nothing to lose, and everything to gain.

The only question is: How low will they go?


----------



## Veal66

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm guessing the rider did or said something they're not telling us (maybe something seemingly innocuous such as gushing about how great Uber is) and the driver at that point had just freakin' HAD IT.
> 
> I have had more than one trip where I wanted to pull over and tell the self entitled pax go GTFO just because they were prattling on about Uber's great business plan and the free market economy ad nauseum.
> 
> I can see how a driver could accidentally accept a pool trip, decide what the heck, they'd do it, and then at some point just lose it.
> 
> I'm amazed no drivers have strangled their pax quite honestly. At least he only kicked the rider out.


Your reply is a non-sequitur to my original post. Which went like this:

Another poster said: "Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?"
I replied: "How is it fraud when the driver knows exactly how uber pool works, and chooses to accept pool rides anyway?"
Your response was a speculation on why the driver may have kicked out the driver. Nothing to do with the question of fraud. Pool rates per mile and minute are published. Drivers know what they are getting paid with pool. No fraud.

Also, I believe the pax's story. No excuse to be kicked out by the driver in that situation. Zero.


----------



## MattyMikey

agtg said:


> Uber's business model to my eyes:
> 
> Phase 1 was to undercut the taxi/livery industry in the city. This phase require big money up front to draw a cache of drivers who will be full-time and all-in on the plan. It's at this point that the bulk of your marketing is towards a stable of drivers, not necessarily passengers. This utilizes schemes to enslave drivers in long-term auto loans (and we all know they've done this in a variety of ways).
> 
> Phase 2 is where the cache of drivers is big enough in the market that the rates can be cut. At this point, you don't need to market to drivers so heavily, but now focus the bulk of your marketing increase ridership.
> 
> This brings us to Phase 3, which is where the scheme gets very sinister (and where I think we're currently at right now). The stable of drivers is large and the demographics that could have been maximized have been maximized (drawing taxi-riders away from taxis and marketing a lifestyle to people who would otherwise just drive their own cars around town).
> Where do they go from here? They have to begin to draw from demographics that actually can't afford personal drivers: Mass transit users.
> 
> Because the driver bears the bulk of up-front cost and overall risk, marketing and growth are no holds barred for the companies. They have nothing to lose, and everything to gain.
> 
> The only question is: How low will they go?


Uber and Lyft can get pretty low. I couldn't imagine them ever getting compassion. The only thing that is going to get them to change is competition that is geared and focused on driver retention. Because if you get a new company in the market that is two fold or more better than them all drivers will abandon them. Word of mouth spreads quickly. Compare driver loyalty to Lyft vs Uber. Lyft SLIGHTLY treats their drivers better. But more drivers prefer them (not necessarily meaning they drive for them more due to demand). But you out a new company out there that is 10 times better than Lyft's slight differences - cya. Uber and Lyft RIP is 60-90 days.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

agtg said:


> No, and that's just part of the scheme. Phase 1 was to undercut the taxi/livery industry in the city. This phase require big money up front to draw a cache of drivers who will be full-time and all-in on the plan. It's at this point that the bulk of your marketing is towards a stable of drivers, not necessarily passengers. This utilizes schemes to enslave drivers in long-term auto loans (and we all know they've done this in a variety of ways).
> 
> Phase 2 is where the cache of drivers is big enough in the market that the rates can be cut. At this point, you don't need to market to drivers so heavily, but now focus the bulk of your marketing increase ridership.
> 
> This brings us to Phase 3, which is where the scheme gets very sinister (and where I think we're currently at right now). The stable of drivers is large and the demographics that could have been maximized have been maximized (drawing taxi-riders away from taxis and marketing a lifestyle to people who would otherwise just drive their own cars around town).
> Where do they go from here? They have to begin to draw from demographics that actually can't afford personal drivers: Mass transit users.
> 
> Because the driver bears the bulk of up-front cost and overall risk, marketing and growth are no holds barred for the companies. They have nothing to lose, and everything to gain.
> 
> The only question is: How low will they go?


You're telling me nothing I don't know. And I think they go until the driver POOL dries up.

Unfortunately every person who buys a new or newer car they can uber in is a potential new driver. Or gets a car for the first time. Or turns old enough to drive. Until they quit. It seems the drivers leaving are not out numbering the new ones yet.

And somehow the myth is STILL out there that there's great money to be made. Until that's dispelled drivers will keep signing up.

The economy is the thing keeping the drivers who KNOW it sucks driving. Once they have other choices they will leave. The drivers that are sticking around I think overwhelmingly are that category OR only work certain hours.

Of course NYC is a bit different in that regard. The drivers can't just do 3 hours on Saturday night so if the economy improves I think it will affect that market quicker.


----------



## agtg

MattyMikey said:


> Uber and Lyft RIP is 60-90 days.


I've found driving Lyft to be less stressful as they market to a nicer demographic of people.

But... You only give this scheme another 60-90 days? What do you think is going to finish it that quickly?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

MattyMikey said:


> It doesn't matter if the ride was real or not to be honest. If the action happened it was wrong. People defending it is wrong and misguided. If it didn't happen and was made up, great. The message doesn't change though. If it happens in future same ideology applies.
> 
> Shut up tool? I guess you mean shut up too. No thanks.





MattyMikey said:


> I think I can speak for most of the drivers here and say we hate pool but were smart enough to NOT accept them. But any drivers I see around here that aren't complete thugs would complete the ride if they somehow started it without realizing. It is not the riders responsibility to know what you like or not. If you want riders to stop using pool then keep declining the pings.


Yeah complete thugs for saying nope not taking you. That is not the act of a thug. We are independent contractors that do not have to continue a ride if we choose not to. You seem to think we are employees. If any driver chooses to act that why it is on them as a driver.


Veal66 said:


> Why should the pax email uber? Maybe the drivers should email Uber if they don't like pool.
> I've done 2500+ rides and I know pool stinks for drivers. I've done the math. But it's not the pax's fault or problem.
> As a driver, if you don't want to do pool, don't accept pool requests. If you do accept the request, do your job. Don't quit like a b~~~h in the middle of the ride.


Plenty of us are in a constant email battle to do that. Hence we know the games that are being done or glitches. A UberX hail becomes a Pool ride in a miles, it is a common thing that happens in our Market. A driver in Washington has no idea what the hell it is like to drive in New York City, just like I have no idea what it is to drive in po-dunk nowhere. https://uberpeople.net/threads/trying-to-opt-out.83937/page-4#post-1182860


----------



## MattyMikey

agtg said:


> I've found driving Lyft to be less stressful as they market to a nicer demographic of people.
> 
> But... You only give this scheme another 60-90 days? What do you think is going to finish it that quickly?


60-90 days from when the ultimate competition disrupts its model. So until that happens I think they'll both be around for awhile. Lyft still is best positioned to take Uber on if they completely reversed course.

Instead of trying to be Uber's twin they need to make their primary focus their drivers. Build the loyalty and they will come.

For example, increase rates. 50 percent. And then decrease commission in half. Pay for miles to rider and time. Use prime time smarter. Show all details including destination before accepting ride. Guarantee as least minimum wage in hourly fares even though still independent contractor. You see if they did all of this, passengers would have to go to Lyft as the supply of Uber drivers be too low. Of course what will eventually happen is Uber would get desperate and copy Lyft.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The drivers are NOT missing that. They WANT you back on the subway. YOU are missing THAT it seems.


Yes feel fry to go back to the subways cheap charlie. Go back to the trolleys and buses or whatever mass transit hell hole you came from. Fuzzy knows whats up. Uber is to blame for this entire mess. The thing that is nasty is that Uber gets that good rider fee for every rider they stuff into your car. And the driver gets the shaft.


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Yeah complete thugs for saying nope not taking you. That is not the act of a thug. We are independent contractors that do not have to continue a ride if we choose not to. You seem to think we are employees. If any driver chooses to act that why it is on them as a driver.


No, actually accepting a Pool ride, picking up the Pool passenger, driving the Pool passenger, and THEN deciding to kick Pool passenger does make you a STUPID THUG.

Don't unlock the doors and start driving Pool passenger makes you a SMART DRIVER.

Kicking a passenger on the side of road in middle of trip could be a possible safety issue that was completely unwarranted. For a driver to do that for no cause other than their ignorance makes them thugs. Period.

If I were the passenger and got kicked out on side of road and got injured I would sue the shit out of that driver and guarantee you I would win for a breach of contract. By starting the trip after accepting it there was an implied contract and it is clear he breached it without cause.

Just because a thug will say "it's my car I can do what I want" shows nothing more than how ignorant they are. A jury would find in favor of the single mother you stranded over the cry baby stupid Uber driver that couldn't realize he started a Pool ride until another ping came.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

You keep making me think you do not even drive for Uber. Do you not know how this all works? How many rides do you have if you do Uber?


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> You keep making me think you do not even drive for Uber. Do you not know how this all works? How many rides do you have if you do Uber?


You make absolutely no sense and have yet to make a valid argument. You do have a right do not accept Pool - nobody is saying otherwise. Just use two brain cells and don't accept ride (or cancel before arriving or have passenger cancel) and don't show up and start ride. You don't have right to strand someone on side of road for your personal entertainment. If you think you do, you're sick in the head.

Yes I drive for Uber and Lyft. I got enough rides and a decent rating too. But it's not about how many rides one has - it is about common sense. Clearly you don't have it. Luckily most of the responders lately on the forum do agree they would not kick passenger out they just wouldn't have accepted the trip.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

MattyMikey said:


> You make absolutely no sense and have yet to make a valid argument. You do have a right do not accept Pool - nobody is saying otherwise. Just use two brain cells and don't accept ride (or cancel before arriving or have passenger cancel) and don't show up and start ride. You don't have right to strand someone on side of road for your personal entertainment. If you think you do, you're sick in the head.
> 
> Yes I drive for Uber and Lyft. I got enough rides and a decent rating too. But it's not about how many rides one has - it is about common sense. Clearly you don't have it. Luckily most of the responders lately on the forum do agree they would not kick passenger out they just wouldn't have accepted the trip.


Once Matt you are missing the GD point in many Markets we accept a X ride and it turns into a Pool ride by itself and you go a mile and that is when it switches. So get off your high horse and cut the S.


----------



## elelegido

injera said:


> Yes, I get it. Drivers dont like Uber pool. But I still dont see how this is fraud.


Of course it's not fraud.

Damn, people, get your abuse of workers terminology right. It's exploitation, not fraud.


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Once Matt you are missing the GD point in many Markets we accept a X ride and it turns into a Pool ride by itself and you go a mile and that is when it switches. So get off your high horse and cut the S.


Oh yeah? How all of a sudden is that the point? Mention it at the 11th hour? You show some clear evidence that true X Rides convert to Pool on their own. I call bullshit on that. It is just stupid drivers thinking that just like stupid drivers who thinks it is okay to strand a woman on side of road for no valid reason. Get off your horse and actually come with some facts. Because I tell you what you won't be able to have any worth a gram of salt.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

I will drive a UberPool pax to an empty alley then pull over and tell him to get out of my car.


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Once Matt you are missing the GD point in many Markets we accept a X ride and it turns into a Pool ride by itself and you go a mile and that is when it switches. So get off your high horse and cut the S.


Also in Seattle it would be illegal what the driver did - and I'm sure other municipalities have same requirements:


states that a for-hire driver shall not refuse to transport any person except when: 1) The for-hire driver has already been dispatched on another call; 2) The for-hire driver arrives at the place of pick-up and upon arrival the passenger is acting in a disorderly or threatening manner, or otherwise is acting in a manner that would cause a reasonable person to believe that the for-hire driver's health or safety, or that of others, may be endangered; 3) The passenger cannot, upon request, show ability to pay the fare; or 4) the passenger refuses to state a specific destination upon entering the taxicab. (SMC 6.310.465 H.)

http://www.kingcounty.gov/~/media/d...ALS/Documents/FHStudyGuideMaterial.ashx?la=en

And yes, in Seattle, TNC drivers are considered For Hire drivers and obtain a For Hire license.


----------



## MattyMikey

BroadsGULLY said:


> I will drive a UberPool pax to an empty alley then pull over and tell him to get out of my car.


And hopefully you get your tires slashed and can pay the $1000 deductible for James River Insurance to cover your claim.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

MattyMikey said:


> And hopefully you get your tires slashed and can pay the $1000 deductible for James River Insurance to cover your claim.


And hopefully your next Uber driver rapes you.


----------



## ColdRider

Such a classy driver to kick you out after realizing his mistake instead of owning up to it and completing the trip. 

Seriously though, lol at some of these terms... Fraud, living wage.. Lol.


----------



## ColdRider

BroadsGULLY said:


> And hopefully your next Uber driver rapes you.


Classy


----------



## MattyMikey

BroadsGULLY said:


> And hopefully your next Uber driver rapes you.


Well if that happens to me maybe I won't EXPECT a tip. Services rendered.


----------



## MattyMikey

ColdRider said:


> Such a classy driver to kick you out after realizing his mistake instead of owning up to it and completing the trip.
> 
> Seriously though, lol at some of these terms... Fraud, living wage.. Lol.


Absolutely agree with you. Pretty sad so many drivers cannot accept any personal responsibility but at the same time complain ruthlessly that they deserve tips.

I've often wondered with all the posts about drivers making less than minimum wage - that if that was honestly true - why would they drive?

Now I believe based off many drivers thought process that they couldn't handle even a dead end minimum wage job as nobody would want them as their employee.

You can't teach a stupid person to be smart sometimes.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

ColdRider said:


> Classy


Like you are Mr. Class attacking that driver that got in a accident in another thread. If you represent class than that is a Yuuuge joke.


----------



## UberReallySucks

Remember the movie "Fast food nation"... Bruce Willis had a killer line in that one: " If you order from the dollar menu, you need to expect a little Poo in your burger"/ if you order Poo from the Uber menu, then your ride might just TURN OUT to be exactly that; Poo. I mean who shares a ride anyway? And for what? To save 10 cents a mile? Wait until you get your ass dragged out of the car by a couple of Pax that are not in the mood to share even though they ordered the same POO YOU ORDERED. Regardless of who's right or wrong, you get what you pay for and that's that!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Female passenger was attacked by two men who did not realize they would have to share a ride with her after using the UberPool car service *

*Woman reportedly attacked by two men as they shared an Uber cab home *
*Trio had used UberPOOL when the men set upon her and attacked driver*
*Uber driver criticized the 'dangerous and confusing' car sharing service*
By Amie Gordon For Mailonline

An Uber driver has called for stricter safety measures after a woman was viciously attacked by two men in his cab.

The driver of the vehicle is now calling on the company to scrap the use of the UberPOOL car sharing service, which he has labelled 'dangerous and confusing'.

An argument ensued after the men booked the Uber but did not realize they were sharing it with another passenger.

An investigation is now underway after the men kicked and dragged the woman up against a wall before turning on the driver.

The attack happened after two men booked an Uber cab through the UberPOOL car sharing service - but did not realize they would be sharing their vehicle


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Like you are Mr. Class attacking that driver that got in a accident in another thread. If you represent class than that is a Yuuuge joke.


 Without even reading this thread I can safely bet that he had some facts to backup his rationale something you can't seem to do. Not even once.

Not only can you not back anything up with facts, you're own posts contradict yourself.

One post you said you would not be a jerk and kick passenger out. But then posts later it is all about changing your tune.

Which is it? Are you a jerk or not?


----------



## MattyMikey

UberReallySucks said:


> Remember the movie "Fast food nation"... Bruce Willis had a killer line in that one: " If you order from the dollar menu, you need to expect a little Poo in your burger"/ if you order Poo from the Uber menu, then your ride might just TURN OUT to be exactly that; Poo. I mean who shares a ride anyway? And for what? To save 10 cents a mile? Wait until you get your ass dragged out of the car by a couple of Pax that are not in the mood to share even though they ordered the same POO YOU ORDERED. Regardless of who's right or wrong, you get what you pay for and that's that!
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Female passenger was attacked by two men who did not realize they would have to share a ride with her after using the UberPool car service *
> 
> *Woman reportedly attacked by two men as they shared an Uber cab home *
> *Trio had used UberPOOL when the men set upon her and attacked driver*
> *Uber driver criticized the 'dangerous and confusing' car sharing service*
> By Amie Gordon For Mailonline
> 
> An Uber driver has called for stricter safety measures after a woman was viciously attacked by two men in his cab.
> 
> The driver of the vehicle is now calling on the company to scrap the use of the UberPOOL car sharing service, which he has labelled 'dangerous and confusing'.
> 
> An argument ensued after the men booked the Uber but did not realize they were sharing it with another passenger.
> 
> An investigation is now underway after the men kicked and dragged the woman up against a wall before turning on the driver.
> 
> The attack happened after two men booked an Uber cab through the UberPOOL car sharing service - but did not realize they would be sharing their vehicle


That's all great and all. Yeah Uber is poo. Agreed. But you reference safety issues. So you think it safe to drop a single woman on the side of the road? I think that is another lawsuit waiting to happen.

Easy solution- don't let an UberPool passenger in your vehicle - ever.


----------



## UberReallySucks

MattyMikey said:


> That's all great and all. Yeah Uber is poo. Agreed. But you reference safety issues. So you think it safe to drop a single woman on the side of the road? I think that is another lawsuit waiting to happen.
> 
> Easy solution- don't let an UberPool passenger in your vehicle - ever.


----------



## MattyMikey

UberReallySucks said:


> View attachment 45136


Though your picture has no bearing on the discussion I will say I really like that quote. Richard has class. Maybe he should open a Rideshare company to take on Uber and Lyft.


----------



## UberReallySucks

MattyMikey said:


> Though your picture has no bearing on the discussion I will say I really like that quote. Richard has class. Maybe he should open a Rideshare company to take on Uber and Lyft.


Uber abuses driver. Driver abuses Pax. What is it you don't get?


----------



## MattyMikey

UberReallySucks said:


> Uber abuses driver. Driver abuses Pax. What is it you don't get?


It's not that I don't get it - it is your rationale is wrong. Passenger has nothing to do with contract between Uber and Partner. So stop holding them accountable. It's no excuse and holds no water.


----------



## Gees2016

Wowwww......reading this thread is too funny. First of all lets remember...its 3 sides to the story.....Pax, driver, and the truth......UberPool sucks period. It wasnt right to kick the cust out based on his version of the story....lets not forget the Pax lie at times.....the Pool Pax is already a Pax in a whole nother class...lol. I have seen Uber slip UberPools thru....while its pinging it says Uberx but when u accept it comes up as Pool.....i cancel it then. If this story went down the way its stated then I think the driver was making an overall point about Pool.....doesnt make it right to kick him out tho.....he could have dropped him at the nearest subway......lol


----------



## GlenGreezy

Pay no attention to these lazy miserable people who sign up VOLUNTERILY to provide a service, then cry about it. 

Do something else.


----------



## GlenGreezy

MattyMikey said:


> 60-90 days from when the ultimate competition disrupts its model. So until that happens I think they'll both be around for awhile. Lyft still is best positioned to take Uber on if they completely reversed course.
> 
> Instead of trying to be Uber's twin they need to make their primary focus their drivers. Build the loyalty and they will come.
> 
> For example, increase rates. 50 percent. And then decrease commission in half. Pay for miles to rider and time. Use prime time smarter. Show all details including destination before accepting ride. Guarantee as least minimum wage in hourly fares even though still independent contractor. You see if they did all of this, passengers would have to go to Lyft as the supply of Uber drivers be too low. Of course what will eventually happen is Uber would get desperate and copy Lyft.


How to run a failing business 101


----------



## GlenGreezy

BroadsGULLY said:


> And hopefully your next Uber driver rapes you.


I sometimes wish I could punch one idiots in the mouth. 
People say things online because they know there is no accountability


----------



## UberHammer

Uber created this mess by creating Uberpool, yet 90% of this thread is pointing fingers back and forth between the driver and rider. Sheesh!


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

I don't get the UberPool request... (Thank Jehovah) But I do get LyftLine request. Just the other day I asked my PAX (which was a young lady) just to make sure that she did request a LyftLine. She was like "yes, why you guys don't like the LyftLine" I was like "no, it's not that I'm OK with it. I just wanted make sure because riding with possible 2 strangers (me) and another male PAX might make you feel uncomfortable if you didn't mean to select LyftLine" "I just want to make sure you feel safe". She thank me for looking out for her and she did mean to select LyftLine


----------



## injera

Good morning, a lot of responses to come back to this am. Interesting to see the internet tough guys were out in full force last night. Would love to see who would actually harm a pax vs who just likes to anonymously make threats online.

a few comments:
1 - i'm a 6'6" male, not a small female (if that makes a difference)
2 - this is manhattan so i was dropped off on 2nd avenue, not on the side of the highway
3 - maybe there is a 3rd side to the story, but it was 730am, i was well dressed, i said good morning to the driver then glued myself to my phone. not sure what i could have done to piss him off other than him not liking Uber Pool
4 - i'll repeat that i'd have had no issue if the driver simply refused my ride, but driving me a little then throwing me out, then driving another mile and ending the ride is an amateur move. (i'm assuming he knows a pax would complain about this, and not just happily pay for the bs ride)


I get that driving for uber is a tough job, but based on some peoples comments:
- i'm a cheap a--hole if i use uber pool
- i'm a cheap a--hole if i use uber x
- i'm 'low level scum' if i take mass transit

i live in a city where driving to work is not a reasonable solution and to that point i have not owned a car in the 12 years i've lived here. So, unless i take Uber Black and pay $40 each way to work i'm (and i guess all people) a piece of crap. Noted. Good luck with live if that's truly your attitude.

Have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

GlenGreezy said:


> Pay no attention to these lazy miserable people who sign up VOLUNTERILY to provide a service, then cry about it.
> 
> Do something else.


I never signed up to turn my car into public transit so go suck one.


----------



## Snowtop

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I talked to the dry wall hangers and found out they were making less than minimum wage, being called contractors while treated like employees, except with no employee benefits I can tell you I would NEVER hire that company again.
> 
> When pax are ignorant of how we're treated it's one thing. But once they know it IS on them.


Then just bury your head in the sand about all of the abused workers making everything from your socks to your television. I guess if you don't know or bother to check...it is ok for you to just find the lowest price for whatever you are buying.


----------



## Snowtop

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I never signed up to turn my car into public transit so go suck one.


You kinda sorta did.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

GlenGreezy said:


> I sometimes wish I could punch one idiots in the mouth.
> People say things online because they know there is no accountability





injera said:


> Good morning, a lot of responses to come back to this am. Interesting to see the internet tough guys were out in full force last night. Would love to see who would actually harm a pax vs who just likes to anonymously make threats online.
> 
> a few comments:
> 1 - i'm a 6'6" male, not a small female (if that makes a difference)
> 2 - this is manhattan so i was dropped off on 2nd avenue, not on the side of the highway
> 3 - maybe there is a 3rd side to the story, but it was 730am, i was well dressed, i said good morning to the driver then glued myself to my phone. not sure what i could have done to piss him off other than him not liking Uber Pool
> 4 - i'll repeat that i'd have had no issue if the driver simply refused my ride, but driving me a little then throwing me out, then driving another mile and ending the ride is an amateur move. (i'm assuming he knows a pax would complain about this, and not just happily pay for the bs ride)
> 
> I get that driving for uber is a tough job, but based on some peoples comments:
> - i'm a cheap a--hole if i use uber pool
> - i'm a cheap a--hole if i use uber x
> - i'm 'low level scum' if i take mass transit
> 
> i live in a city where driving to work is not a reasonable solution and to that point i have not owned a car in the 12 years i've lived here. So, unless i take Uber Black and pay $40 each way to work i'm (and i guess all people) a piece of crap. Noted. Good luck with live if that's truly your attitude.
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone.


Like many of use drivers that have done this more than a month or a week. Personally Pool can go suck it. Any Pool ride that was a X ride that magically turned into a Pool ride, I will take the rider to their destination and refuse to pick up other along the route. While I personally do not like what that Partner did to you, and that is actually not ok with many of us at all. I do understand the frustration that is going on right now. I get constant Pool request that we deny than get sent to a timeout where we just waste our time, than you only get a handful of actual X request that we signed up to do not Pool that is being forced onto us Independent Contractors without a way to OPT OUT.

Uber is destroying the stable professional X drivers that love to drive X by turning us into Public Transit Buses. Here in San Diego they force with on Riders also by not offering like they do in other towns a seperate tab to choose just Pool. Here they merge X service and Pool on one tab so riders are highly confused and take o the cheaper price which is Pool when they really think it is X service but just cheaper. So they get made, you get screwed on fare and a bad rating. I know professional and Uber X sounds crazy but some of use enjoy driving you all around at a rate that is ok with us and we are happy to do it. Nothing worse than turning good drivers into unhappy people. I avoid by not driving at all right now while I keep trying to opt out by sending emails to Uber to at least get a damn Pool tab or let us X drivers do what we do best and just drive X. We should not be forced to drive anyone at lower pay scales while Uber collects safe drivers fares on every person they cram into our cars.

I will say sorry for the bullcrap you had with that driver and the name calling that I dished out to you. Half the time it is jerks trolling since this this site is mostly drivers giving out good information or use whining about what we deal with.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

Snowtop said:


> You kinda sorta did.


No I did not Pool was not in San Diego when I signed up to drive X so you are jumping to conclusions about many of us that did this before Pool came about.


----------



## MattyMikey

Gabriel Quijas said:


> No I did not Pool was not in San Diego when I signed up to drive X so you are jumping to conclusions about many of us that did this before Pool came about.


Though I see where you're coming from because most of us are in same predicament where Pool launched after we signed up and was forced on to us, I believe Snowtop is saying Uber X rates are so low that it's like providing public transit. UberPool rates is like providing charity in my opinion.


----------



## AceManShow

Veal66 said:


> Why should the pax email uber? Maybe the drivers should email Uber if they don't like pool.
> I've done 2500+ rides and I know pool stinks for drivers. I've done the math. But it's not the pax's fault or problem.
> As a driver, if you don't want to do pool, don't accept pool requests. If you do accept the request, do your job. Don't quit like a b~~~h in the middle of the ride.


If I'm a pax and I don't like something because it is making the system inefficient, I should advice FUBER. I thought it was an obvious thing to do.


----------



## MattyMikey

injera said:


> Good morning, a lot of responses to come back to this am. Interesting to see the internet tough guys were out in full force last night. Would love to see who would actually harm a pax vs who just likes to anonymously make threats online.
> 
> a few comments:
> 1 - i'm a 6'6" male, not a small female (if that makes a difference)
> 2 - this is manhattan so i was dropped off on 2nd avenue, not on the side of the highway
> 3 - maybe there is a 3rd side to the story, but it was 730am, i was well dressed, i said good morning to the driver then glued myself to my phone. not sure what i could have done to piss him off other than him not liking Uber Pool
> 4 - i'll repeat that i'd have had no issue if the driver simply refused my ride, but driving me a little then throwing me out, then driving another mile and ending the ride is an amateur move. (i'm assuming he knows a pax would complain about this, and not just happily pay for the bs ride)
> 
> I get that driving for uber is a tough job, but based on some peoples comments:
> - i'm a cheap a--hole if i use uber pool
> - i'm a cheap a--hole if i use uber x
> - i'm 'low level scum' if i take mass transit
> 
> i live in a city where driving to work is not a reasonable solution and to that point i have not owned a car in the 12 years i've lived here. So, unless i take Uber Black and pay $40 each way to work i'm (and i guess all people) a piece of crap. Noted. Good luck with live if that's truly your attitude.
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone.


Sorry for some reason thought you were female for some reason and not male.

But really the details and demographics don't change the fact this should not have happened to you or anyone else. Hopefully some good will come from this. Have good weekend.


----------



## MattyMikey

AceManShow said:


> If I'm a pax and I don't like something because it is making the system inefficient, I should advice FUBER. I thought it was an obvious thing to do.


Because of to this point UberPool has been working for the passenger. Stupid drivers still voluntarily pick him up. In his mind service is working great. So until everyone declined the pings (or accepts and gets them to cancel) it's not going to annoy them enough to email Uber. It is not the responsibility of the passenger to unite on behalf of Uber drivers. From the passenger perspective if the rides keep being done, then can it really be that bad? That's what I would think if I did not know the details of how Uber screws drivers on Pool.


----------



## tommyboy

I'd never kick a customer out of a car over a disagreement with uber policy. The driver was clearly wrong. The root of the problem is compensation. That single issue is ruining uber and hopefully not the industry as a whole. If the industry cannot compensate drivers to a point where it's viable work it won't be a viable industry that simpl


----------



## Rat

injera said:


> I can't disagree with you there. I see plenty of ads in NYC promising six figure salaries. Can't imagine many (any?) drivers are bringing home $100,000 a year after all the expenses. Still, that doesnt mean i'm committing fraud or that the driver had the right to kick me out of his car.


It's his car, his private, personal property. Your assumption that you are entitled to remain in it is mistaken


----------



## tommyboy

Came out wrong but I think my point was made


----------



## AceManShow

MattyMikey said:


> Because of to this point UberPool has been working for the passenger. Stupid drivers still voluntarily pick him up. In his mind service is working great. So until everyone declined the pings (or accepts and gets them to cancel) it's not going to annoy them enough to email Uber. It is not the responsibility of the passenger to unite on behalf of Uber drivers. From the passenger perspective if the rides keep being done, then can it really be that bad? That's what I would think if I did not know the details of how Uber screws drivers on Pool.


Actually no.

If pax are having drivers cancel on them when the ride has started, then it is *not* "working well" for the pax.

The pax who started this thread obviously has an issue, to which he should mail FUBER and advice them "Let drivers who don't want pool - OPT OUT of pool."

The easy solution would be for FUBER to let people opt out of pool.


----------



## MattyMikey

AceManShow said:


> Actually no.
> 
> If pax are having drivers cancel on them when the ride has started, then it is *not* "working well" for the pax.
> 
> The pax who started this thread obviously has an issue, to which he should mail FUBER and advice them "Let drivers who don't want pool - OPT OUT of pool."
> 
> The easy solution would be for FUBER to let people opt out of pool.


Though I want to agree with you here it is still not the riders responsibility to advocate for us. So the passenger got kicked out of the car. Are you as the passenger going to at this point care about the driver? Hell no. You're writing Uber to say what an ass this driver is and to terminate their agreement. And to refund your fare. Which the poster did do, as he said he got fare reversed within 3 minutes.

Now if it was handled for appropriately and the driver did not kick passenger out of the car, but instead "educated" then maybe would have a better chance. Still doubtful with this specific passenger as he chooses to use it for his benefit only and feels as long as drivers are willing to do it he's going to take advantage of it.

What's wrong with that by the way? There IS drivers (however stupid) that enjoy or have no issues with Pool. So from a passenger perspective there is nothing wrong with using the service. There really isn't. The real problem is smart drivers need to convince other drivers and as many passengers not to use Pool or accept them. That way it's not convenient for passengers to use.

Just because a portion of drivers chooses to not use Pool doesn't mean us (likely the minority) speaks for the majority. I honestly feel the majority of drivers are ignorant and don't mind Pool. They likely accept any ping and grateful for that.

So instead of us expecting for us to get our way as the minority, and at same time expecting passengers to have our view, let's just control what we can control. That is don't accept or start Pool rides, ever.

This will solve the problem. We shouldn't be worried if Pool gets removed or not, time will determine that. Whether courts or service sucks so passengers choose to not use it.


----------



## MattyMikey

AceManShow said:


> Actually no.
> 
> If pax are having drivers cancel on them when the ride has started, then it is *not* "working well" for the pax.
> 
> The pax who started this thread obviously has an issue, to which he should mail FUBER and advice them "Let drivers who don't want pool - OPT OUT of pool."
> 
> The easy solution would be for FUBER to let people opt out of pool.


But more specifically I do think Pool should not be forced and drivers should be able to OPT OUT of it. I really think this will be a focus in a lawsuit Uber will lose. Can't wait.


----------



## Veal66

AceManShow said:


> If I'm a pax and I don't like something because it is making the system inefficient, I should advice FUBER. I thought it was an obvious thing to do.


The only thing the pax didn't like was being kicked out of the middle of the ride for the sin of using uber pool, and then being charged an additional mile after that. Which the pax did complain to uber about, and got a refund.

Other than that, where is the pool system inefficient for the pax? 
- he opens his rider app, requests a pool ride
- he sees on his app that a driver has *accepted* the pool ride
- he sees the driver arrive, driver stops and lets him in the car, and the ride begins. 
- all is normal until one mile later, when the driver announces he's pulling over and kicking the pax out, simply for using pool.

If the driver has a problem with the pool system (pay, risk, etc), they can complain to Uber about the issues that bother drivers. And I will say it again: As a driver, if you don't want to do pool, don't accept pool requests. If you do accept the request, do your job. Don't quit like a b~~~h in the middle of the ride.


----------



## Rat

UberHammer said:


> In general, idiots don't have a right to do idiotic things to others.


Even idiots have the right to impose their will on others. They call it voting.


----------



## Veal66

Rat said:


> It's his car, his private, personal property. Your assumption that you are entitled to remain in it is mistaken


The Driver is 100% wrong to kick out a passenger a mile into the trip *after accepting the ride* if the only issue is that the rider requested Pool. If the driver is that hacked off just for that, he should not be driving uber at all.


----------



## Rat

Veal66 said:


> Why should the pax email uber? Maybe the drivers should email Uber if they don't like pool.
> I've done 2500+ rides and I know pool stinks for drivers. I've done the math. But it's not the pax's fault or problem.
> As a driver, if you don't want to do pool, don't accept pool requests. If you do accept the request, do your job. Don't quit like a b~~~h in the middle of the ride.


When you suggest drivers email Uber, I suspect you are not an Uber driver.


----------



## Rat

Veal66 said:


> The Driver is 100% wrong to kick out a passenger a mile into the trip *after accepting the ride* if the only issue is that the rider requested Pool. If the driver is that hacked off just for that, he should not be driving uber at all.


Right or wrong doesn't matter. It is the right of anyone, Uber or not, to eject a passenger from their privately owned car for any reason or no reason.


----------



## Rat

MattyMikey said:


> 60-90 days from when the ultimate competition disrupts its model. So until that happens I think they'll both be around for awhile. Lyft still is best positioned to take Uber on if they completely reversed course.
> 
> Instead of trying to be Uber's twin they need to make their primary focus their drivers. Build the loyalty and they will come.
> 
> For example, increase rates. 50 percent. And then decrease commission in half. Pay for miles to rider and time. Use prime time smarter. Show all details including destination before accepting ride. Guarantee as least minimum wage in hourly fares even though still independent contractor. You see if they did all of this, passengers would have to go to Lyft as the supply of Uber drivers be too low. Of course what will eventually happen is Uber would get desperate and copy Lyft.


You forget that our cheap pax will still call Uber. Just as people complain about poor quality goods, they still buy them because they're cheaper. If all the drivers go to Lyft, they won't make any money.


----------



## Veal66

Rat said:


> When you suggest drivers email Uber, I suspect you are not an Uber driver.


I am an Uber driver. 2500+ rides in the Boston area over the past 19 months.


----------



## Veal66

Rat said:


> Right or wrong doesn't matter. It is the right of anyone, Uber or not, to eject a passenger from their privately owned car for any reason or no reason.


Legally you are correct. Morally and ethically, in this particular case, the driver is completely in the wrong. And I disagree with you - that does matter.


----------



## UberLaLa

injera said:


> Party C signs up and uses a service.
> Party B signs up and provides a service, but doesnt like the way in which he is compensated for said service. Party B is fully aware of their compensation.
> Party A sets the rules that both Party B&C have agreed to.
> 
> I'm not going to say 'well if you dont like it, get another job.' But I am going to say that Party C did not commit fraud. I will continue to use uber if rates go up. I tip more often than not. If you dont like pool, dont take pool, but dont kick a rider out of your car.


Unfortunately, you were caught in the middle of a bit of a _mess. _I personally would have finished the trip. In L.A. UberPool is a negative for the Driver, maybe not as much as it is in NYC, but I still take most Pool trips because I only do this two nights a week and it is not my main means for income. That said, Uber has begun doing something a bit _deceptive_, periodically UberPool requests come through without showing us it is a Pool request. And, unless the Driver clicks on another button after accepting the trip, it does not tell us if it is UberX or Pool. : /

Yes, when we first receive the Ping there is a nice large POOL at the top of the circle, but every now and then it is not there but the trip is in fact a UberPool passenger. There are a couple of threads on this board discussing it.

Thanks for riding with Uber and/or Lyft - most drivers drive both.


----------



## Rat

Veal66 said:


> I am an Uber driver. 2500+ rides in the Boston area over the past 19 months.


Then you would know emailing Uber is a waste of time. So I have doubts about your actually driving Uber. Serious doubts.


----------



## Rat

Veal66 said:


> Legally you are correct. Morally and ethically, in this particular case, the driver is completely in the wrong. And I disagree with you - that does matter.


I wasn't addressing morals or ethics. I addressed the "rights". "Rights" as used in this discussion is a legal term. Hmmmm.....turns out you do agree with me. I think it was unethical, too.


----------



## Veal66

Rat said:


> Then you would know emailing Uber is a waste of time. So I have doubts about your actually driving Uber. Serious doubts.


My main point was if a driver has a problem with pool, do your own advocacy and complaining to affect change. Don't blame the pax for not advocating on your behalf. Do the work yourself.

And if you have doubts about me being a driver, go back and read my posts dating back to 2014. Maybe your doubts will be assuaged.


----------



## Rat

Veal66 said:


> My main point was if a driver has a problem with pool, do your own advocacy and complaining to affect change. Don't blame the pax for not advocating on your behalf. Do the work yourself.
> 
> And if you have doubts about me being a driver, go back and read my posts dating back to 2014. Maybe your doubts will be assuaged.


If you are indeed a driver, why would you suggest emailing Uber? Surely you must know that no one reads these emails but a computer that generates a totally off-point reply.


----------



## Veal66

Rat said:


> If you are indeed a driver, why would you suggest emailing Uber? Surely you must know that no one reads these emails but a computer that generates a totally off-point reply.


I know that. You are missing the point I am trying to make. It's not really about email. Maybe I am not being clear. I'll try again.

Here's my point: There are several drivers on this thread that are taking the rider to task for not complaining to uber *for them* about the plight of the drivers. My point is: it's the drivers job to do that, *well before* the rider would have any responsibility to complain on behalf of the driver.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

Picked up two teenaged girls (15/16) from a pop up park whose dumbass mom decided to choose UberPOOL for their ride selection back home on a Friday night (10:15p) in Phila-****ing-Delphia. When the two girls got in the car, I explained to them that UberPOOL was not a good choice for them at this late at night, being that I'd likely get another request from a drunk guy. I then told them to tell their mother to never use that service when they got home. Sure enough, 1 minute into the ride I get a UBerPOOL match from an older drunken idiot (late 20s) who hops in the front seat, turns around, and immediately starts flirting with the two girls in the back seat.. and asking them what they're doing later and can he come and how great they look and what he'd love to do to them and yadda yadda yadda. Then the guy almost throws up, so I pulled over for a second as he got himself together. He then hops back in and continues to flirt. I looked in the rear view mirror and saw how uncomfortable and frightened the two girls looked in the back seat ...I wasn't going to let his advances go any further than talk...but I'm sure they learned their lesson. LMAO!!! As I dropped the two girls off I told them "Remember what I told you to tell your mom". I bet they'll never choose UberPOOL again.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

Rat said:


> Right or wrong doesn't matter. It is the right of anyone, Uber or not, to eject a passenger from their privately owned car for any reason or no reason.


Exactly. I don't care what's right or what's wrong anyway. That's all subjective. I care about making my goal for the night.


----------



## UberReallySucks

BroadsGULLY said:


> Picked up two teenaged girls (15/16) from a pop up park whose dumbass mom decided to choose UberPOOL for their ride selection back home on a Friday night (10:15p) in Phila-&%[email protected]!*ing-Delphia. When the two girls got in the car, I explained to them that UberPOOL was not a good choice for them at this late at night, being that I'd likely get another request from a drunk guy. I then told them to tell their mother to never use that service when they got home. Sure enough, 1 minute into the ride I get a UBerPOOL match from an older drunken idiot (late 20s) who hops in the front seat, turns around, and immediately starts flirting with the two girls in the back seat.. and asking them what they're doing later and can he come and how great they look and what he'd love to do to them and yadda yadda yadda. Then the guy almost throws up, so I pulled over for a second as he got himself together. He then hops back in and continues to flirt. I looked in the rear view mirror and saw how uncomfortable and frightened the two girls looked in the back seat ...I wasn't going to let his advances go any further than talk...but I'm sure they learned their lesson. LMAO!!! As I dropped the two girls off I told them "Remember what I told you to tell your mom". I bet they'll never choose UberPOOL again.


You opened yourself up to a huge liability there by transporting a couple of minors - pool or not. If something had happened, you would be the ONLY one responsible as Uber policy states the following:

*Uber - Account holders must be 18 or over and CANNOT request a ride for riders under 18 unless accompanied by the account holder making the request.*


----------



## Rat

Veal66 said:


> I know that. You are missing the point I am trying to make. It's not really about email. Maybe I am not being clear. I'll try again.
> 
> Here's my point: There are several drivers on this thread that are taking the rider to task for not complaining to uber *for them* about the plight of the drivers. My point is: it's the drivers job to do that, *well before* the rider would have any responsibility to complain on behalf of the driver.


Uber ignores driver's complaints. The driver's only option is to get the pax involved. They are doing their job.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

UberReallySucks said:


> You opened yourself up to a huge liability there by transporting a couple of minors - pool or not. If something had happened, you would be the ONLY one responsible as Uber policy states the following:
> 
> *Uber - Account holders must be 18 or over and CANNOT request a ride for riders under 18 unless accompanied by the account holder making the request.*


Well account holders shouldn't lie about their age or account holders shouldn't send requests for their teenagers. I asked what her name was, she said the name that was on the request and I drove. I don't ask for ID.


----------



## Lnsky

Sorry but it's the only way you will learn. If you have. Time for pool you way time for the subway.


----------



## MattyMikey

Veal66 said:


> Legally you are correct. Morally and ethically, in this particular case, the driver is completely in the wrong. And I disagree with you - that does matter.


Legally he MAY be correct. Morally and ethically, in this particular case, the driver is completely in the wrong.

As provided in my previous post, in some municipalities (like Seattle) they have their rules/laws for For Hire drivers (which they specifically include TNC drivers) and this would not be the case.


----------



## MattyMikey

Rat said:


> Then you would know emailing Uber is a waste of time. So I have doubts about your actually driving Uber. Serious doubts.


Yeah but all of this was saying to have passenger email Uber. So if we as drivers know they don't care why is it passengers responsibility to email Uber to complain about UberPool on our behalf? It works both ways. Point is Uber does not care, and emails from anyone regarding the topic is pointless and stupid.


----------



## MattyMikey

BroadsGULLY said:


> Exactly. I don't care what's right or what's wrong anyway. That's all subjective. I care about making my goal for the night.


So if that's the case then don't accept Pool rides, start them, drive partial distance, and then kick passenger out. You see, at this point, it would have been more profitable for the stupid driver to just complete the ride (and not pick up additional Pool pings) and get some money. All he got was no cash, waste of time, and hit on his rating. Stupid business decision too, which makes this idiot driver full of stupid decisions.


----------



## MattyMikey

UberReallySucks said:


> You opened yourself up to a huge liability there by transporting a couple of minors - pool or not. If something had happened, you would be the ONLY one responsible as Uber policy states the following:
> 
> *Uber - Account holders must be 18 or over and CANNOT request a ride for riders under 18 unless accompanied by the account holder making the request.*


This has been discussed many of times. That is riders TOS and not anywhere in the partner agreement. So driver did not violate any rules.


----------



## GILD

I would of never picked you up. You are showing other drivers why not to take pool. But that said, there will be a pool driver soon to pick you up, you may just have to wait for them 30 min. Pool is garbage pay, barely pays gas in car. one way. select uberx, get your own car. pay $1 more. avoid these problems. Oh yeah, tip your driver! he is making less than minimum wage. Taxis charge twice as much, yet uber drivers make more money? There is the Uber LIE! How mathematically can that be? 1/2 the pay per ride, but twice the pay at end of day? HUH... No uber pool for you!


----------



## Koolride

Do the drivers a big favor next time and order Uber X, we all hate Pool. How much are you trying to save? If X is too expensive get a bus or subway.


----------



## DriverX

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


No it's not. The driver did the right thing. It's uber's fault. They don't always display POOL on an incoming request.


----------



## DriverX

berserk42 said:


> Driver is either painfully stupid or was trying to make an audacious point (by making it difficult for pax to use Pool). Ping clearly says UberPOOL or UberX. Even if driver blindly accepts ping, driver can still manually check to see what type of request it is by going to info. Even if driver doesn't do that, once near the pickup spot, the "number of riders" confirmation automatically pops up, which makes it blatantly obvious that it is a Pool request before pax gets in car. So, yeah, either driver is a total idiot or was purposefully trying to make your life hard.
> 
> As for me, I'm just declining all pools straight up. No thanks, Uber.


Nope, I've definitely had Pool rides come in that weren't displaying POOL. ubers sneaky AF


----------



## DriverX

went online yesterady afternoon to test the waters, I skipped 3 POOLs in a row that were all over 10 minutes away. THere were 6 other ubers within a 2 mile radius. LOL they wouldn't take that S either. 

HAHA request pool and wait. better yet, request pool get paired to a driver who is already on a trip and then they never pick you up! haha had a guy waiting 10 minutes before i cancelled him.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

MattyMikey said:


> So if that's the case then don't accept Pool rides, start them, drive partial distance, and then kick passenger out. You see, at this point, it would have been more profitable for the stupid driver to just complete the ride (and not pick up additional Pool pings) and get some money. All he got was no cash, waste of time, and hit on his rating. Stupid business decision too, which makes this idiot driver full of stupid decisions.


Who cares? It was worth it to leave a cheap ass on the side of the road.


----------



## Veal66

DriverX said:


> No it's not. The driver did the right thing. It's uber's fault. They don't always display POOL on an incoming request.


How is that the pax's problem, and why should they have been punished for Uber Corp's "alleged" bait and switch? Answer: not the pax's problem. Driver was in the wrong. Suck it up and deliver the pax.


----------



## DriverX

Veal66 said:


> How is that the pax's problem, and why should they have been punished for Uber Corp's "alleged" bait and switch? Answer: not the pax's problem. Driver was in the wrong. Suck it up and deliver the pax.


Hey when SoCalGas blows toxic fumes into your neighborhood whose fault is it? The maintenance guy sleeping in the truck or the company running the plant?


----------



## Lyftonly

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Don't be so cheap.


----------



## Lyftonly

injera said:


> Party C signs up and uses a service.
> Party B signs up and provides a service, but doesnt like the way in which he is compensated for said service. Party B is fully aware of their compensation.
> Party A sets the rules that both Party B&C have agreed to.
> 
> I'm not going to say 'well if you dont like it, get another job.' But I am going to say that Party C did not commit fraud. I will continue to use uber if rates go up. I tip more often than not. If you dont like pool, dont take pool, but dont kick a rider out of your car.


Liar. Every uber pax claims to tip. If all the claims were true drivers wouldn't act the way they do.


----------



## Veal66

DriverX said:


> Hey when SoCalGas blows toxic fumes into your neighborhood whose fault is it? The maintenance guy sleeping in the truck or the company running the plant?


Thanks for making my point. Both.

SoCalGas = Uber Corp
Maintenance Guy = Uber Driver
Neighborhood guy getting gassed = kicked out innocent pax


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Veal66 said:


> The Driver is 100% wrong to kick out a passenger a mile into the trip *after accepting the ride* if the only issue is that the rider requested Pool. If the driver is that hacked off just for that, he should not be driving uber at all.


You're acting so surprised, considering uber has scraped beneath the bottom of the barrel for any sort of drivers. At least this driver didn't rape the pax.


----------



## MattyMikey

BroadsGULLY said:


> Who cares? It was worth it to leave a cheap ass on the side of the road.


And for some reason I can guess this is your full time job? Because that kind of ignorance would not hold a job in the real world.


----------



## MattyMikey

DriverX said:


> No it's not. The driver did the right thing. It's uber's fault. They don't always display POOL on an incoming request.


So it Uber's fault. Not the drivers. Okay we'll go with this for a second.

So how is kicking out the passenger then the right thing to do? It certainly is not the passengers fault.

But it was not the passengers fault but is was indeed the drivers fault for accepting and starting the trip. And driving. If driver didn't start the ride with passenger in the vehicle, then it would be all Uber's fault. I agree with that.


----------



## MattyMikey

ChortlingCrison said:


> You're acting so surprised, considering uber has scraped beneath the bottom of the barrel for any sort of drivers. At least this driver didn't rape the pax.


What a stupid rebuttal. So what do you say when a driver does rape a passenger? At least they didn't shoot you? Wow.

Again you encourage no driver having personal responsibility and are enabling them.


----------



## Huberis

injera said:


> Yes, I get it. Drivers dont like Uber pool. But I still dont see how this is fraud.


Fraudulent doesn't seem quite right. Exploitive might be better. Driver's are being taken advantage of in many instances. They are told by Uber what Uber assumes they want to hear. You could suggest that it is a driver's responsibility to educate themselves to recognize what is good for their cause and which is exploitive. It isn't that easy for a driver, they are fed so much BS.

The bottom line is the Pool system is in fact exploitive of drivers. Whether or not drivers choose to participate freely or not, as a consumer, you can in fact still choose not to support such a service on the grounds that people are being taken advantage of.

I would argue that normal surge pricing coupled to the fact that drivers own the cars, while Uber not only sets the base rates, sets the metrics for surge in rates to occur, they also take advantage of their lack of capital investment in cars by flooding a ton with more cars than is sustainable.

In that sense, the alternative to Pool is still exploitive. The difference being that under normal UberX pricing, you as a pax make yourself open to occasional exploitation at the benefit of the driver. As markets mature and become flooded with drivers, even that becomes more frequent.

The entire model is broken and exploitive.


----------



## MattyMikey

Koolride said:


> Do the drivers a big favor next time and order Uber X, we all hate Pool. How much are you trying to save? If X is too expensive get a bus or subway.


Actually not all drivers hate Pool. In fact I'm sure we're the minority. Because they keep being accepted. You will find lots of desperate drivers who appreciate any pings. So until that stops why does rider need to stop ordering Pool? There is supply of willing Uber drivers and there is demand of cheap passengers. I rather have the supply of cheap passengers and desperate Uber drivers paired together so it leaves the better fares open with less competition. So no, keep ordering Pool. I encourage it. I'll never be your driver. Ever. I don't do them.


----------



## Veal66

ChortlingCrison said:


> You're acting so surprised, considering uber has scraped beneath the bottom of the barrel for any sort of drivers. At least this driver didn't rape the pax.


Is that some kind of justification on your part?


----------



## DriverX

MattyMikey said:


> So it Uber's fault. Not the drivers. Okay we'll go with this for a second.
> 
> So how is kicking out the passenger then the right thing to do? It certainly is not the passengers fault.
> 
> But it was not the passengers fault but is was indeed the drivers fault for accepting and starting the trip. And driving. If driver didn't start the ride with passenger in the vehicle, then it would be all Uber's fault. I agree with that.


If you accept a trip under the impression that it's not a POOL because you werent' warned you might not realize it before swiping start. Uber pool fooled you, so it's on Uber.

anyway this guy will kick you out for looking at him funny. LOL



San Diego Steve said:


> Did you read my post from yesterday, had a long pool trip go from 30 miles to 10 when rider changed desired destination. Then picked up a second Guy going 10 miles. Got burned on the first pool ride destination change and then this guy starts staring at me in the passenger seat off and on. Questions why I have a turn signal on approaching a light. I drop off the first pool customer. I then let him know to relax and let me do the driving the rest of the way. He gives me a self entitled look and does not show any respect. I then ask him to cancel ride to avoid mutual ratings. Guy refuses to acknowledge my request. Ask for his bag in my trunk. I hold my ground not giving it up until he cancels trip. He starts to dial 911 so I'm forced to get out of dodge and give him his shit. I end the ride and place a rider issue safety concern and of course support will not throw out his 1 star rating of me. If this was Lyft, I could have cancelled him and avoided a bad rating. This is why uber is not driver friendly and we prefer Lyft by far. I could have thrown this guy out and not put up with his verbal abuse and crazy back seat driver tactics. This combined with pool rates dropping to pay for splash zone rates is unacceptable. I can't work my usual territory, Lyft is going to be dead. The weekend is a total bust because of uber giving away rides again off of our backs. I'll work in my area around home to stay clear of the splash zone. That's my story, doesn't get much worse than that.


----------



## Jace

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


He shouldn't have penalized you for HIS oversight. This actually happened to me last night, my oversight. As it turned out the route to the destination ws so out of the way that there weren't any additional pings.


----------



## GlenGreezy

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I never signed up to turn my car into public transit so go suck one.


Yes you did. You signed up to drive the public at rates you do not control.


----------



## GlenGreezy

Not in 


Rat said:


> Right or wrong doesn't matter. It is the right of anyone, Uber or not, to eject a passenger from their privately owned car for any reason or no reason.


NYC

Pay attention.


----------



## BroadsGULLY

MattyMikey said:


> And for some reason I can guess this is your full time job? Because that kind of ignorance would not hold a job in the real world.


If proven otherwise, will you jump in front of an UberPOOL car and kill yourself?


----------



## MattyMikey

BroadsGULLY said:


> If proven otherwise, will you jump in front of an UberPOOL car and kill yourself?


Naw. It's not my mission to kill myself to make my spouse rich. He would get about 2 million which means he would no longer need to use UberPool (joke of course since neither of us would use Pool). But if you are employed elsewhere damn they must have exceedingly low expectations of talent.


----------



## SurgeMachine

UberHammer said:


> Uber drivers aren't professional drivers.


Please tell me what a professional driver is? If you think a taxi driver is anymore professional thats a laugh.


----------



## UberHammer

SurgeMachine said:


> Please tell me what a professional driver is? If you think a taxi driver is anymore professional thats a laugh.


A person who makes a living by driving.

Even Kaladick has changed his tune recently, and admits Uber driving is not a way to make a living, but a great way for someone who has lost their job to make money until they find a new one.


----------



## MattyMikey

UberHammer said:


> A person who makes a living by driving.
> 
> Even Kaladick has changed his tune recently, and admits Uber driving is not a way to make a living, but a great way for someone who has lost their job to make money until they find a new one.


Though that can be true, some "professional" drivers drive Uber to make extra money too.


----------



## UberHammer

MattyMikey said:


> Though that can be true, some "professional" drivers drive Uber to make extra money too.


True, but odds are a rider won't get one.


----------



## Rat

UberHammer said:


> True, but odds are a rider won't get one.


If the rider is paying him, doesn't that make him a Proffessional?


----------



## UberHammer

Rat said:


> If the rider is paying him, doesn't that make him a Proffessional?


In the sports industry, yes. If you have ever been paid to play then you lose your amatuer status (required by college and Olympic sports) and you're considered a professional.

Outside of the sports industry, the term is used for those who do something for a living. For more, see this: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=professional


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Snowtop said:


> Then just bury your head in the sand about all of the abused workers making everything from your socks to your television. I guess if you don't know or bother to check...it is ok for you to just find the lowest price for whatever you are buying.


I don't automatically find the lowest price. Yes, it's impossible to know that everything you buy is from a company that treats folks ethically. But I do try. And if I find that a company doesn't I try to find one that does.

I also don't eat much meat and buy ethically farmed meat when I do eat it. I buy organic bananas, not because it matters that much for my health (bananas don't tend to have much pesticides in them either way) but because the pesticides used make the harvesters sick.

Many of us TRY to do the right thing. But most Uber pax don't even try when it comes to the driver. I can only assume they don't on the rest of their lives, but who knows?


----------



## negeorgia

injera said:


> I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


With additional complete strangers without background checks in a Prius, not for me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberHammer said:


> A person who makes a living by driving.
> 
> Even Kaladick has changed his tune recently, and admits Uber driving is not a way to make a living, but a great way for someone who has lost their job to make money until they find a new one.


He should say "A great way to slowly sell the value of their car while working for free until they find a job."


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uruber said:


> I am sure I speak for most of the drivers here in the forum when I say that we hate pool and you should know better


You speak for me only in the first part. On the second part, it is the driver who should know better than to accept the Uber Stool in the first place.


----------



## UberReallySucks

Another Uber Driver said:


> You speak for me only in the first part. On the second part, it is the driver who should know better than to accept the Uber Stool in the first place.


OK... just this morning, after I ignored 2 Uber Stools in a row, I was placed on an *Unannounced time out*, which is a new twist on the time out that actually tells you _" It appears you're not taking requests at this time. You can log in in x minutes"_.

The new twist doesn't say anything and you can just sit there for hours waiting for the ping that never comes. The only way to find out you're no longer online is to go to the Pax App. and your car is not longer showing at your location, just a blue dot.

So after wasting all this time on the Uber games and nonsense, making no money in the process, being aggravated beyond imagination, how exactly do you think my mind set will be in terms of providing a good experience to the next Pax I get?

The point I made all along with this thread and some of you may very well disagree, understandably, but I relate to the driver who told the Pax to get lost because he doesn't do pool, which he somehow unknowingly accepted and didn't realize he was doing a POO POO ride until he got the 2nd request.

We can sit here and debate this for months as to whether he was right or wrong in what he did by kicking the Pax out but I for one am willing to respect his decision not knowing his side of the story, or what he had gone through his entire day with the Uber roulette that we now have to play with 9 out of 10 requests being a stupid short ride that shouldn't even be allowed on the platform of a respectable TNC company.


----------



## UberTrip

injera said:


> Can you explain how I defrauded the driver? Did I take his wallet on my way out of the car? Did i say i was 1 pax when i was actually 3 therefore preventing him from getting another fare? Did I lie about my destination? No.
> 
> I requested pool, he accepted pool, i got in the car. Would he have made less money with me as a pool pax vs an uberx pax? Of course. But i didnt change my ride mid-trip, i was uber pool the whole time. If he ignored my ping, fine. If he accepts my ping and picks me up, drive me.


Wouldn't worry about the lip on here from us drivers. You did nothing wrong, you used a service per the posted rate and the driver failed to perform his contracted role. Driver should not have accepted the fare, or be driving if he doesn't agree to the terms in which he is contracted. Uber is screwing over drivers but that is not your issue, it's theirs. They don't want to abide by the terms in which they agreed to, they can quit at any time. I won't drive for Uber if it's not surging, period. With that being said I don't let it impact the customer. I sign out or don't accept the fare if it's not surging to my satisfaction .


----------



## MattyMikey

UberReallySucks said:


> OK... just this morning, after I ignored 2 Uber Stools in a row, I was placed on an *Unannounced time out*, which is a new twist on the time out that actually tells you _" It appears you're not taking requests at this time. You can log in in x minutes"_.
> 
> The new twist doesn't say anything and you can just sit there for hours waiting for the ping that never comes. The only way to find out you're no longer online is to go to the Pax App. and your car is not longer showing at your location, just a blue dot.
> 
> So after wasting all this time on the Uber games and nonsense, making no money in the process, being aggravated beyond imagination, how exactly do you think my mind set will be in terms of providing a good experience to the next Pax I get?
> 
> The point I made all along with this thread and some of you may very well disagree, understandably, but I relate to the driver who told the Pax to get lost because he doesn't do pool, which he somehow unknowingly accepted and didn't realize he was doing a POO POO ride until he got the 2nd request.
> 
> We can sit here and debate this for months as to whether he was right or wrong in what he did by kicking the Pax out but I for one am willing to respect his decision not knowing his side of the story, or what he had gone through his entire day with the Uber roulette that we now have to play with 9 out of 10 requests being a stupid short ride that shouldn't even be allowed on the platform of a respectable TNC company.


Not really a debate though. Two wrongs don't make a right. Drivers should know how many ping rejects you can do before going on timeout. Driver should have known by time ride started it was a Pool ride. So stop defending the actions of the stupid driver. He screwed up so he had no excuse to kick passenger out. Now if he arrived and then realized oops this is Pool when it had him confirm amount of passengers - okay cancel. No problem! But to start ride and drive with passenger is another story. In Seattle that is illegal. Someone else said in NYC it may be too, but I'm not sure what their rules regarding For Hire is. But regardless of the drivers day, he was an idiot for not realizing it and should have suffered through the ride he started. Period.


----------



## UberTrip

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You can't sit court side with general admission tickets. Drivers are getting fed up with cheap demanding non tipping pax. Can you blame them?


He didn't ask for court side tickets. He didn't ask for black. He asked for a non professional driver, likely using an economy class car. That is what Uber is offering and selling, you don't like Uber's terms or rates don't drive for them...


----------



## UberReallySucks

MattyMikey said:


> Not really a debate though. Two wrongs don't make a right. Drivers should know how many ping rejects you can do before going on timeout. Driver should have known by time ride started it was a Pool ride. So stop defending the actions of the stupid driver. He screwed up so he had no excuse to kick passenger out. Now if he arrived and then realized oops this is Pool when it had him confirm amount of passengers - okay cancel. No problem! But to start ride and drive with passenger is another story. In Seattle that is illegal. Someone else said in NYC it may be too, but I'm not sure what their rules regarding For Hire is. But regardless of the drivers day, he was an idiot for not realizing it and should have suffered through the ride he started. Period.


You don't really Have to answer every post on this thread ... Give it a rest ! You have your opinion and you know what they say about opinions right?


----------



## MattyMikey

UberReallySucks said:


> You don't really Have to answer every post on this thread ... Give it a rest ! You have your opinion and you know what they say about opinions right?


Well my opinion can actually be backed with factual statements. Yours is just whining. If I see ignorant posts I am going to respond. You can keep trying to debate me on this issue but you will not prevail as you make no sense. Stop trying to make excuses for ignorance.


----------



## Archie8616

injera said:


> Yes, I get it. Drivers dont like Uber pool. But I still dont see how this is fraud.


first of all....your a customer. Secondly, we are contractors. We can drop you of anywhere if we feel in the slightest way just about anything that comes to mind that hmmm, this passenger needs to exit my vehicle. It's our PERSONAL vehicle. If you don't like it, then don't use Uber. Easy enough? Don't use UberPool. Simple...you have the all mighty power to 1 star drivers now...Wow...makes you feel good doesn't it. /rolls eyes...........better yet...just take taxi's from now on.


----------



## MattyMikey

More self righteous drivers who come across as so uneducated.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Actually she said "most times". Which implies if the trip isn't quite to her liking, she doesn't.


If someone does not like the service that he received, why would it be unusual that he not tip?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> And somehow the myth is STILL out there that there's great money to be made.


Was it that "life-changing money" to which you were referring?



MattyMikey said:


> You show some clear evidence that true X Rides convert to Pool on their own.


It _*is*_ Uber with which we are dealing. I put nothing past Uber.



injera said:


> So, unless i take Uber Black and pay $40 each way to work i'm (and i guess all people) a piece of crap. Noted.


You could use UberT and pay twenty-five, although you could not pay through tthe application. I guess that it is Arro or Way2Ride for you.



SurgeMachine said:


> Please tell me what a professional driver is? If you think a taxi driver is anymore professional thats a laugh.


Neveer mind, someone already answered it......................................


----------



## SEAL Team 5

UberTrip said:


> She asked for a non professional driver, likely using an economy class car. That is what Uber is offering...


The only thing Uber offers is an app. And I would never drive X, XL or Pool. The pax actually asked for someone to split a $.70 a mile ride. I'm pretty sure the pax got their "value menu" ride.


----------



## GlenGreezy

Archie8616 said:


> first of all....your a customer. Secondly, we are contractors. We can drop you of anywhere if we feel in the slightest way just about anything that comes to mind that hmmm, this passenger needs to exit my vehicle. It's our PERSONAL vehicle. If you don't like it, then don't use Uber. Easy enough? Don't use UberPool. Simple...you have the all mighty power to 1 star drivers now...Wow...makes you feel good doesn't it. /rolls eyes...........better yet...just take taxi's from now on.


Not In NYC


----------



## MattyMikey

GlenGreezy said:


> Not In NYC


Exactly correct. In NYC what the driver did is a violation (just like here in Seattle):

http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/downloads/pdf/rule_book_current_chapter_55.pdf


----------



## UberLaLa

injera - Unfortunately, Uber has portrayed itself as a transportation/technology company with a fleet of professional drivers; anyone, and I mean anyone short of having a criminal record but has a car with four doors and five seat belts, can drive Uber. It really is _Get what you pay for with Uber. _*Especially with UberPool. *Less and less _experienced & professional acting_ drivers are willing to accept UberPool pings. The chance of something like this happening again to you in the future only increases with UberPool.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Another Uber Driver said:


> If someone does not like the service that he received, why would it be unusual that he not tip?
> 
> Was it that "life-changing money" to which you were referring...


I'm thinking it's no tip if there was no aux cord. Or traffic. Or the driver wasn't appropriately upbeat.

In other words, if I mentioned tipping I woukd say I tip unless the service was awful. Someone saying they "mostly" tip sounds to me like they look for reasons not to.

Waitresses get tips even when the service is not the best. That's because we know they get paid crap and need the money or they're not making a living wage.

You shouldn't have to get a "perfect" trip to tip. The driver is getting paid crap otherwise.

And yes, that "life changing money".


----------



## u-Boat

UberHammer said:


> Uber drivers aren't professional drivers.


Weak blanket statement. There are plenty of uBer drivers out there that are professional. Just as there are plenty of professional limo and taxi drivers out there as well.


----------



## injera

Chiming in again.

I'll add, as the OP:
- I probably tip 50-60% of the tip. Unless the driver is awful (like the driver who spent a 15 minute ride trying to sell me a time share. or the driver who was blasting music the entire way and wouldnt turn it down) my tipping is usually based on if i have cash with me. If i have $4 in my pocket the driver gets $4. If i have $8 in my pocket the driver gets $8. If i have $14 in my pocket the driver probably gets $4. If i dont have cash with me i cant tip. If uber allowed in-app tipping i'd probably tip more frequently. Since i've been reading these forums my amount of tipping has increased. I'm also more likely to tip and tip bigger outside of NYC (like the 45 minute ride to Orlando airport earlier this year that cost $17)
- I think its pretty messed up if Uber shows you an X request that magically turns into Pool. To me, thats fraud and i'd agree if it pissed off the driver. If that happened in my situation i'd understand why the driver was mad. That said, you dont kick someone out of a car for this. I 'fell asleep' in the UberX last night and would have completely understood if the driver kicked me out of wouldn't give me a ride. I was visibly drunk and while I havent puked from alcohol in 10+ years, he had no way to know that. But, on the original trip in question i was wearing a shirt and tie, farting around on my phone and totally quiet early in the morning. There's two sides to every story but i really dont see how i could have done something wrong here.
- If I requested a ride, saw it was a 3.0 surge, accepted it, and on my way out of the car told the driver 'i dont pay surge' and then took $40 out of his wallet would my action be okay? Of course not. But I could just as easily claim '$60 for a 7 mile drive is unfair' even though I knew in advance what the ride was going to cost and voluntarily agreed to it.

Have a nice day everyone and Happy Father's Day to the dad's out there.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm thinking it's no tip if there was no aux cord. Or traffic. Or the driver wasn't appropriately upbeat.
> 
> In other words, if I mentioned tipping I woukd say I tip unless the service was awful. Someone saying they "mostly" tip sounds to me like they look for reasons not to.
> 
> Waitresses get tips even when the service is not the best. That's because we know they get paid crap and need the money or they're not making a living wage.
> 
> You shouldn't have to get a "perfect" trip to tip.


It appears that the Original Poster has confirmed my suspicions. From his posts, I gathered that he was a reasonable guy, and would tip something as long as the service was acceptable. His below quoted statements confirm my suspicions about him. I had not thought that what or if he tipped depended on what he had with him at the time, but it is no surprise. In the cab business, we have, have had and likely will continue to have regulars who tip depending on what they happen to have at the time. This goes double for the dancing girls. If you pick them up on the way to work, they might be a dollar short on the fare. If you get them when they get off work, you get a really nice tip. They have long memories, so, if they did short you the fare or did not tip you very much, or at all, they will make it up to you, at some point.

My own experience disagrees with the :"people who look for reasons not to tip". In fact, I am one of those guys who is unabashed about stating that usually I tip well. I do. I drive a cab. I work for tips. Marry, mademoiselle, even when presented with reasons not to tip, or not to tip well, I try to rationalise some sort of tip. I once posted to a Board here that even though the UberX car that I received as a user had dog hair all over it and trash on the seat and floors, I still tipped the driver something. I did not tip her as well as I tip other UberX drivers that I receive, but, as she was very nice, I rationalised rendering unto her something. You must work pretty hard to get me not to tip at all, but, if you are going to work for that, far be it from me to deny it to you.

You do not need to receive a "perfect" trip to render a tip, but the trip should meet minimum standards.



injera said:


> - I probably tip 50-60% of the tip. Unless the driver is awful (like the driver who spent a 15 minute ride trying to sell me a time share. or the driver who was blasting music the entire way and wouldnt turn it down) my tipping is usually based on if i have cash with me. If i have $4 in my pocket the driver gets $4. If i have $8 in my pocket the driver gets $8. If i have $14 in my pocket the driver probably gets $4. If i dont have cash with me i cant tip. If uber allowed in-app tipping i'd probably tip more frequently.
> 
> - I think its pretty messed up if Uber shows you an X request that magically turns into Pool. To me, thats fraud and i'd agree if it pissed off the driver. If that happened in my situation i'd understand why the driver was mad. That said, you dont kick someone out of a car for this.


I have yet to see that happen here, but, I put nothing past Uber; or Lyft, for that matter. Still, I do not agree with the driver's ejecting you for that. As it is with the rates and the deception, the driver's gripe is with Uber, not the user. The user only takes advantage of a service that someone is offering.


----------



## UberLaLa

injera said:


> Chiming in again.
> 
> I'll add, as the OP:
> - I probably tip 50-60% of the tip. Unless the driver is awful (like the driver who spent a 15 minute ride trying to sell me a time share. or the driver who was blasting music the entire way and wouldnt turn it down) my tipping is usually based on if i have cash with me. If i have $4 in my pocket the driver gets $4. If i have $8 in my pocket the driver gets $8. If i have $14 in my pocket the driver probably gets $4. If i dont have cash with me i cant tip. If uber allowed in-app tipping i'd probably tip more frequently. Since i've been reading these forums my amount of tipping has increased. I'm also more likely to tip and tip bigger outside of NYC (like the 45 minute ride to Orlando airport earlier this year that cost $17)
> - I think its pretty effed up if Uber shows you an X request that magically turns into Pool. To me, thats fraud and i'd agree if it pissed off the driver. If that happened in my situation i'd understand why the driver was mad. That said, you dont kick someone out of a car for this. I 'fell asleep' in the UberX last night and would have completely understood if the driver kicked me out of wouldn't give me a ride. I was visibly drunk and while I havent puked from alcohol in 10+ years, he had no way to know that. But, on the original trip in question i was wearing a shirt and tie, farting around on my phone and totally quiet early in the morning. There's two sides to every story but i really dont see how i could have done something wrong here.
> - If I requested a ride, saw it was a 3.0 surge, accepted it, and on my way out of the car told the driver 'i dont pay surge' and then took $40 out of his wallet would my action be okay? Of course not. But I could just as easily claim '$60 for a 7 mile drive is unfair' even though I knew in advance what the ride was going to cost and voluntarily agreed to it.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone and Happy Father's Day to the dad's out there.


I like that you have come here to share your experience and all of us discuss it...dialogue is always healthy.

Your point about _- If I requested a ride, saw it was a 3.0 surge, accepted it, and on my way out of the car told the driver 'i dont pay surge' and then took $40 out of his wallet would my action be okay? - _is very ironic, because I had something somewhat similar happen to me on Pool Saturday night. It was bar close in L.A. (2am) first passenger was a 3.9x surge, second passenger was a 2.8x and third passenger was no surge. They paid Uber $50, $45 & $15 respectively, for a total of $110 - I received $40 - I should have received about double that.

The second passenger complained profusely about the fact that we were going to be picking up a third passenger (asking if Uber were going to make his trip 'cheaper for the hassle') and lamented the entire ride about how much of a rip-off Uber is for charging him a 2.8x surge. He was not drunk, he appeared to be coming from a friend's house (picked him up on a side-street). He probably gave me a 1 star to get back at Uber...whatever.

When Pool first began the Driver received their 80% less SRF ($1.65 per passenger in L.A.). Nobody ever asked if they could now take 30%-50% of the total Pool fare. Plus, many Pool passengers agree to the arrangement that additional passengers will join, then complain once Driver accepts the additional pings.

I believe you are a real Rider with a real experience, I also believe that Driver truly did not know they were accepting a Pool trip. He did the wrong thing to take that out on you and kick you out, imho. You are doing the right thing to be here discussing it.

I am a Father 3x - thanks for the well wishes. Back at you if you are...


----------



## ivanandco

I bet the driver was disqualified by uber.


----------



## Babs

Totally get why drivers do not except uber pool, because I am an uber driver, but if I accidently accepted a pool rider, there is no way I could kicked them out of car! It was my mistake. Drivers be more careful!


----------



## uber fool

5StarPartner said:


> I would have not only kicked you out but punched you in the throat for good measure, you cheap loser.


I wish i could like this a hundred times hahahaha


----------



## uber fool




----------



## UberHammer

u-Boat said:


> Weak blanket statement. There are plenty of uBer drivers out there that are professional. Just as there are plenty of professional limo and taxi drivers out there as well.


Uber has said many times that the majority of their drivers do it less than 10 hours a week, and from their surveys of drivers, the majority have a full time job other than Uber. I don't dispute that some professional drivers do drive for Uber. They however are the minority. A rider is not likely to get one.


----------



## maui

injera said:


> I can understand some drivers may not like pool--.


You don't understand at all... For most drivers Pool pays diddly, and for some rides it is actually a loss.

Tell you what. Since you are near Starbucks, why not get me a Venti Machiato... Here is a buck? What? Not enough money? Now you understand Uber Pool.


----------



## SuckA

I don't drive for Uber anymore, mostly because of all the cheapo riders. 
Lyft is much better, but I still won't accept Lyft Line hails.


----------



## AceManShow

Veal66 said:


> The only thing the pax didn't like was being kicked out of the middle of the ride for the sin of using uber pool, and then being charged an additional mile after that. Which the pax did complain to uber about, and got a refund.
> 
> Other than that, where is the pool system inefficient for the pax?
> - he opens his rider app, requests a pool ride
> - he sees on his app that a driver has *accepted* the pool ride
> - he sees the driver arrive, driver stops and lets him in the car, and the ride begins.
> - all is normal until one mile later, when the driver announces he's pulling over and kicking the pax out, simply for using pool.
> 
> If the driver has a problem with the pool system (pay, risk, etc), they can complain to Uber about the issues that bother drivers. And I will say it again: As a driver, if you don't want to do pool, don't accept pool requests. If you do accept the request, do your job. Don't quit like a b~~~h in the middle of the ride.


It's a free country, anyone can quit like a beech in the middle of the ride anytime they want to.

Their personal ride, their personal choice.

Can't stop anyone from doing what they want to.. God bless America.


----------



## AceManShow

MattyMikey said:


> But more specifically I do think Pool should not be forced and drivers should be able to OPT OUT of it. I really think this will be a focus in a lawsuit Uber will lose. Can't wait.


We are supposed to be "independent contractors" and yet we get timed out for not accepting POO requests.

Guess what happens to the quality of service? FUBER, drivers & Pax all lose.

All they have to do is let us all opt out.. Let the supply decide what happens to POO as a service. Forcing drivers to accept POO is idiotic.


----------



## I have nuts

Lyftonly said:


> Liar. Every uber pax claims to tip. If all the claims were true drivers wouldn't act the way they do.


Lol, exactly! Every pax on here claims they tip, which is B.S. I drove for like a year and a half and I can count on one hand how many times one of these scum bag pax tipped.


----------



## os2wiz

Huberis said:


> Fraudulent doesn't seem quite right. Exploitive might be better. Driver's are being taken advantage of in many instances. They are told by Uber what Uber assumes they want to hear. You could suggest that it is a driver's responsibility to educate themselves to recognize what is good for their cause and which is exploitive. It isn't that easy for a driver, they are fed so much BS.
> 
> The bottom line is the Pool system is in fact exploitive of drivers. Whether or not drivers choose to participate freely or not, as a consumer, you can in fact still choose not to support such a service on the grounds that people are being taken advantage of.
> <snip>...
> 
> The entire model is broken and exploitive.


The part that borders on fraud, or at least breach of contract is this: when a 2nd ping comes in on a Pool ride, the driver is only paid for the extra time & mileage to pick up (and drop off if last or off the main route) that 2nd pax. However, Uber charges the pax a fare based on that pax's actual total time + mileage. The driver is contracted to receive 75/80% of the fare, and doesn't, so he is being cheated.


----------



## Veal66

AceManShow said:


> It's a free country, anyone can quit like a beech in the middle of the ride anytime they want to.
> 
> Their personal ride, their personal choice.
> 
> Can't stop anyone from doing what they want to.. God bless America.


Duh. Captain Obvious strikes again. Of course legally you are correct. Morally and ethically the driver was fully in the wrong in this situation. And that matters.


----------



## Huberis

os2wiz said:


> The part that borders on fraud, or at least breach of contract is this: when a 2nd ping comes in on a Pool ride, the driver is only paid for the extra time & mileage to pick up (and drop off if last or off the main route) that 2nd pax. However, Uber charges the pax a fare based on that pax's actual total time + mileage. The driver is contracted to receive 75/80% of the fare, and doesn't, so he is being cheated.


Well, what the hell...... it's a bad deal regardless and there is plenty of fraudulent behavior on Uber's part, so I will give you that one gladly.


----------



## Djc

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


I don't do UberPool without driver incentives and the pool rate to drivers is really pathetic but it is the drivers car and he can do what he/she wants. I don't think kicking you out mid ride just because it's a pool trip is right and driver should have completed the trip once they started heading to your destination. If however in addition to being rude/threatening/too drunk, you lied about your destination (if not 1st drop off) or tried to change destination then ending the trip mid ride is also accetable. Same for when someone comes to pick you up but doesn't want to go where your destination is due to traffic/distance/opposite direction to where driver wants to go etc. At that point blame Uber for not showing passenger destination on request/way bill prior to picking up passenger.


----------



## Djc

ND379 said:


> No way will I ever get treated like less than human AND get paid less than minimum wage doing it.
> 
> I'm really glad Lyft is actually somewhat popular here and has decent passengers.


The problem is too many people are. Any passenger is rude or entitled I cancel trip before it starts. If you want me to make an illegal u-turn just because you don't want to cross the street I just wait 2mins or 5mins then cancel no show. If your pin is in grossly wrong location then cancel no show its passengers responsibility to be at their pin otherwise type in exact address into the app. If passenger wants me to take route in traffic when google says the best way saves 5+ mins but will cost the passenger mb 0.50-$2 more in mileage, I tell the passenger to request another. If passenger wants to take UberPool 20 miles no surge (obvi no tip cos its a pool pax) I say sorry no thanks. Etc. I will get another trip in a few mins. I only want good/nice passegers in my car and only do profitable trips.


----------



## Sydney Uber

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't forget to turn the heater on.


Do that, and they'll be able to actually chew on the fart!


----------



## injera

I have nuts said:


> Lol, exactly! Every pax on here claims they tip, which is B.S. I drove for like a year and a half and I can count on one hand how many times one of these scum bag pax tipped.


And every driver here claims they don't pick up pool, don't pick up drunk pax, throws pax out at the first sign of being 'rude' 'demanding' or 'impolite,' claims they play by their own rules, has a 4.9 rating, drives a total junk car so they dont depreciate something nice, etc.... I've used uber for more than a year and a half and can count on one hand the number of drivers who exhibit most/all of these traits.

You dont know me, and i dont know any of you. What's your point?


----------



## AceManShow

Veal66 said:


> Duh. Captain Obvious strikes again. Of course legally you are correct. Morally and ethically the driver was fully in the wrong in this situation. And that matters.


Save it for someone who cares.

*This is a business, not a charity.*

We do what make financial sense. Welcome to America.


----------



## MattyMikey

AceManShow said:


> Save it for someone who cares.
> 
> *This is a business, not a charity.*
> 
> We do what make financial sense. Welcome to America.


So tell me how it makes financial sense for this driver to pickup the rider, let them in, drive a mile or two, and then kick them out and get nothing? Financial sense would be to have owned up to his stupidity, completed the ride and got some money, and then promise himself he will be more careful in the future.

And being in NYC, the driver broke the law and it is not even just moral/ethic reasons why he should have not kicked the passenger out.


----------



## Veal66

AceManShow said:


> Save it for someone who cares.
> 
> *This is a business, not a charity.*
> 
> We do what make financial sense. Welcome to America.


So to you, good business sense as a driver is to: spend time and gas picking someone up, and then then kick them out part way thru the ride for no fault of the pax

Business/ Financial results: end up getting paid $0.00 for your efforts, and getting a 1 star from the pax and reported.

Your business/financial sense is really poor.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Pool isn't his issue. He just wants a ride from point A to Point B without the drama. The money between the driver and Uber isn't his issue. You don't want the ride don't pick it up. But if you mistakenly take the ride you should complete it. Have some integrity.

I don't think Drivers should make their issues with Uber bleed over to the passengers. As this type of interaction will turn the passengers sour against Uber and leave. Complain all you want about pool. But don't throw the passenger under the bus because of your distaste with the Pool category.

Like he stated, he opened the lyft and and got to work that way. Will he come back to Uber? Who knows.... But one thing for certain, he's going to think twice next time before he gets an Uber.

So next time when it's slow out and you can't find someone to give a ride too, remember all the times drivers screwed with passengers. That's your karma.


----------



## UberRiderNYC

I've been using Via recently in New York. I normally request at 7:30 AM. I walk half a block to the nearest interesection, hop into an SUV or van, typically ride with one or two other people and arrive to my destination within 20-25 minutes for $5. Isn't this true "ridesharing?" I don't see an issue with offering this type of service; technology makes it easier to do so. It works best for me before 8 AM - otherwise I am using a Subway. If it is super early (say before 7:00 AM), I may use a yellow cab or Lyft/UberX.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Optimus Uber said:


> So next time when it's slow out and you can't find someone to give a ride too, remember all the times drivers screwed with passengers. That's your karma.


What is really funny is to read some of the elitist comments on the Boards from certain people about how the cab drivers and the cab business mistreated their customers. Then you read posts by these same people who do the very things in their Uber cars for which they damned the cab drivers.

To be sure, some of the criticisms of the cab drivers were not without substance. Anyone who followed the various topics on the Austin fingerprinting no doubt saw the video of the Austin cab driver's ejecting a passenger from his car because he did not want to haul him a short distance. It is misconduct such as this that gives weight to complaints about the cab business. Why is it, then, that the cab driver was wrong but it is allright for the Uber driver in question to eject the Original Poster? The answer is that it was not allright for either to eject the customer.

As the quoted poster correctly states, actions such as this alienate customers. To be sure, the Original Poster appears to be a reasonable guy who knows just what is what. I have little doubt that he understands that this was an isolated incident and that most drivers who let him into their cars are going to haul him. Anyone who reads even ten per cent of what drivers post to these Boards should be able to figure out that not everyone is as understanding as the Original Poster. For every one like the Original Poster, there are five who are not as understanding. Those are the people who would not be happy if the driver were de-activated, the local Operations Manager were pilloried and T. Kalanick were tarred and feathered and they received not only a full refund, but ten free Uber rides in addition.

People need to remember that the customers are paying the freight. Yes, I know, without the drivers, there would be no Uber, but, without the customers, there is no Weekly Pay Statement. If there is one, you will receive only a penny.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberRiderNYC said:


> I've been using Via recently in New York.


Is Via similar to Split, here? .....or do you know? ..............or do you care?


----------



## SuckA

Uber Pax are low income trash!


----------



## MattyMikey

SuckA said:


> Uber Pax are low income trash!


As usual one of your pathetic responses.


----------



## UberRiderNYC

Another Uber Driver said:


> Is Via similar to Split, here? .....or do you know? ..............or do you care?


I just looked - Via seems to be the same thing as Split

I've seen a lot more Via cars on the road on my morning commute route recently. They also started offering weekend service for $1 more.

Via, Pool, Lift Line, whatever are expanding the availability of ride sharing. There is a demand for these products. I'm certainly willing to take a $5 or $7 shared ride that takes 25 minutes or so. I generally don't take "normal" Uber Pool or Lyft Line but I would consider doing so if it makes sense. Right now, I'm using Juno on weekends as it is 35% off, so there is no real reason to use a normal UberPool or Lyft Line.

There should be a range of options and service levels for passengers. Drivers should know what they are getting into and should be free not to participate in certain types of rides if they don't want to. That said, companies also has the right to incentivize drivers to take Pool rides if they want to sue the platform.


----------



## ColdRider

I have nuts said:


> Lol, exactly! Every pax on here claims they tip, which is B.S. I drove for like a year and a half and I can count on one hand how many times one of these scum bag pax tipped.


I'm a passenger.

I don't tip.


----------



## ColdRider

Another Uber Driver said:


> What is really funny is to read some of the elitist comments on the Boards from certain people about how the cab drivers and the cab business mistreated their customers. Then you read posts by these same people who do the very things in their Uber cars for which they damned the cab drivers.
> 
> To be sure, some of the criticisms of the cab drivers were not without substance. Anyone who followed the various topics on the Austin fingerprinting no doubt saw the video of the Austin cab driver's ejecting a passenger from his car because he did not want to haul him a short distance. It is misconduct such as this that gives weight to complaints about the cab business. Why is it, then, that the cab driver was wrong but it is allright for the Uber driver in question to eject the Original Poster? The answer is that it was not allright for either to eject the customer.
> 
> As the quoted poster correctly states, actions such as this alienate customers. To be sure, the Original Poster appears to be a reasonable guy who knows just what is what. I have little doubt that he understands that this was an isolated incident and that most drivers who let him into their cars are going to haul him. Anyone who reads even ten per cent of what drivers post to these Boards should be able to figure out that not everyone is as understanding as the Original Poster. For every one like the Original Poster, there are five who are not as understanding. Those are the people who would not be happy if the driver were de-activated, the local Operations Manager were pilloried and T. Kalanick were tarred and feathered and they received not only a full refund, but ten free Uber rides in addition.
> 
> People need to remember that the customers are paying the freight. Yes, I know, without the drivers, there would be no Uber, but, without the customers, there is no Weekly Pay Statement. If there is one, you will receive only a penny.


Some of these drivers on the boards really should get over themselves.



SuckA said:


> Uber Pax are low income trash!


The way many of you whine, I would have thought you guys were low income.


----------



## sellkatsell44

I don't uber anymore really, on the occasion I do, I usually grab pool and whatever the amount is, I'll pay in tips. So if it's a $7 ride, I'll tip $7. If it's $15, I'll tip $15.


----------



## AceManShow

Veal66 said:


> So to you, good business sense as a driver is to: spend time and gas picking someone up, and then then kick them out part way thru the ride for no fault of the pax
> 
> Business/ Financial results: end up getting paid $0.00 for your efforts, and getting a 1 star from the pax and reported.
> 
> Your business/financial sense is really poor.


Again, tell someone who actually cares. Good luck keyboard warrior.


----------



## AceManShow

MattyMikey said:


> So tell me how it makes financial sense for this driver to pickup the rider, let them in, drive a mile or two, and then kick them out and get nothing? Financial sense would be to have owned up to his stupidity, completed the ride and got some money, and then promise himself he will be more careful in the future.
> 
> And being in NYC, the driver broke the law and it is not even just moral/ethic reasons why he should have not kicked the passenger out.


Relax, take a vacation. Your're too wound up and take this way too seriously. Breathe, get some sun, smile more.

I drive very part time, I don't need this gig so I cherry pick the hell out of my rides. I don't give a poop about a 1 star rating. LMAO 

Welcome to the real world, where not everyone can be told what to do. Lol


----------



## Bart McCoy

MattyMikey said:


> As usual one of your pathetic responses.


always


----------



## Bart McCoy

DriverX said:


> If you accept a trip under the impression that it's not a POOL because you werent' warned you might not realize it before swiping start. Uber pool fooled you, so it's on Uber.


I mean unless you have cataract, theres no way you can be tricked. If you dont like pool or dont want to do pool, you can simply not accept ANY pool rides and Uber will not deactivate you for that. When a pool ping comes in, it WILL say pool. Theres no trickery to it,so your post is a lie.



UberHammer said:


> A person who makes a living by driving.
> .


Sure there are folks who's only job is UBer and drive fool time, to professional driver includes a lot of Uber drivers. Especially in the cities like mine that have gold and platinum status where you make twice the fare of a regular ride.



UberHammer said:


> True, but odds are a rider won't get one.


way besides the point



Rat said:


> If the rider is paying him, doesn't that make him a Proffessional?


Of course, not sure what UberHammer is talking about



AceManShow said:


> . Forcing drivers to accept POO is idiotic.


Uber gives a bad experience to the drivers, but they arent forcing the drivers to do ANYTHING. You dont have to accept pool rides. FACT. Forced means I have to do it, and that's clearly not true



I have nuts said:


> Lol, exactly! Every pax on here claims they tip, which is B.S. I drove for like a year and a half and I can count on one hand how many times one of these scum bag pax tipped.


preach


----------



## MattyMikey

AceManShow said:


> Relax, take a vacation. Your're too wound up and take this way too seriously. Breathe, get some sun, smile more.
> 
> I drive very part time, I don't need this gig so I cherry pick the hell out of my rides. I don't give a poop about a 1 star rating. LMAO
> 
> Welcome to the real world, where not everyone can be told what to do. Lol


Yeah I plan to relax and get major sun. Flying to So Cal next Wednesday for 3.5 weeks. Near desert so sun won't be an issue it was 122 yesterday in Palm Springs. Can't wait.

The only thing it makes me so involved in this is punishing a passenger for the drivers negligence. I don't think stupid should be represented and supported.

That said, Pool sucks. I don't do them and would never expect others to either. But if you start the ride just do it.

If he didn't actually drive with passenger then not only did he not do anything wrong, but in my opinion would have done everything right by not accepting or starting the ride.

Heck, I don't even care if he accidentally accepted and then realized before driving passenger and cancelled trip.

But I commend you for only doing profitable trips, I like you, do this very part time and am selective of when I drive and what ride types I do.

My acceptance rate is low and I don't care. My cancel rate is probably not the greatest and don't care either. How I look at it is if they deactivate me eventually no big deal - I don't need the money it's just nice to have extra.


----------



## Veal66

AceManShow said:


> Again, tell someone who actually cares. Good luck keyboard warrior.


When someone can't or is unable to defend their own dumb words and illogical position used against them, it's typical to deflect to "who cares!" Very predictable, Ace. Ace of what though, I'm not really sure. Good luck to yourself as well.


----------



## u-Boat

UberHammer said:


> Uber has said many times that the majority of their drivers do it less than 10 hours a week, and from their surveys of drivers, the majority have a full time job other than Uber. I don't dispute that some professional drivers do drive for Uber. They however are the minority. A rider is not likely to get one.


Fair enough. Your point is the very reason why uBer needs to implement scheduled rides for every platform so riders can choose the higher-rated professional drivers over the slackers. It's true, I've had many riders complain that some of their experiences have been great and others not so much. uBer X driver pulling up in a rusty 2007 Corolla with ball cap on backwards, crumbs and McDonalds wrappers on the floor, and wreaking of cigarettes... not professional.


----------



## Bart McCoy

MattyMikey said:


> The only thing it makes me so involved in this is punishing a passenger for the drivers negligence. I don't think stupid should be represented and supported.


I mean this is it in a nutshell. Driver doesnt like/doesnt do pools..... YET, he accepts a pool ping anyway. Makes no sense. All pool pings clearly say they are pool. But seems like people are going to support the driver despite his dumbness, smh


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

I have nuts said:


> Lol, exactly! Every pax on here claims they tip, which is B.S. I drove for like a year and a half and I can count on one hand how many times one of these scum bag pax tipped.


 He lost me when he said he'd take pool again. He knows NOW how much it screws the driver.


----------



## MattyMikey

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He lost me when he said he'd take pool again. He knows NOW how much it screws the driver.


True but he also said he tips. So the tips can offset the screw.


----------



## UberHammer

MattyMikey said:


> True but he also said he tips. So the tips can offset the screw.


That's called prostitution.


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberHammer said:


> That's called prostitution.


nothing wrong with prostitution if they give me a price I can't refuse, like 10 bucks


----------



## MattyMikey

UberHammer said:


> That's called prostitution.


Haha. Yeah, speaking of which this recent thread is talking about that. I'm honestly not sure why one of the poll options isn't "Depends on the tip"

https://uberpeople.net/threads/our-hustle-does-not-come-without-some-b-t.85470/


----------



## AceManShow

Veal66 said:


> When someone can't or is unable to defend their own dumb words and illogical position used against them, it's typical to deflect to "who cares!" Very predictable, Ace. Ace of what though, I'm not really sure. Good luck to yourself as well.


Nothing to defend.

It's a matter of opinion. Lol

I like broccoli, some don't. Whatever's clever. Time to go to the gym..

Live life bro. It's nice outside.


----------



## AceManShow

MattyMikey said:


> Yeah I plan to relax and get major sun. Flying to So Cal next Wednesday for 3.5 weeks. Near desert so sun won't be an issue it was 122 yesterday in Palm Springs. Can't wait.
> 
> The only thing it makes me so involved in this is punishing a passenger for the drivers negligence. I don't think stupid should be represented and supported.
> 
> That said, Pool sucks. I don't do them and would never expect others to either. But if you start the ride just do it.
> 
> If he didn't actually drive with passenger then not only did he not do anything wrong, but in my opinion would have done everything right by not accepting or starting the ride.
> 
> Heck, I don't even care if he accidentally accepted and then realized before driving passenger and cancelled trip.
> 
> But I commend you for only doing profitable trips, I like you, do this very part time and am selective of when I drive and what ride types I do.
> 
> My acceptance rate is low and I don't care. My cancel rate is probably not the greatest and don't care either. How I look at it is if they deactivate me eventually no big deal - I don't need the money it's just nice to have extra.


Hey man, we're all in this together. Brethren of sorts, yes even the legitimate cabbies.

What's makes America great is the freedom of choice. Bad or good, fat or skinny, long or short. We are free to do what we want, when we want. As long as it doesn't equal jail time, do what ya gotta do..

That's my point.

I don't judge. I do my thing. Live life, the good kind. Don't stress over petty crap that you have zero control over..


----------



## DriverX

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean unless you have cataract, theres no way you can be tricked. If you dont like pool or dont want to do pool, you can simply not accept ANY pool rides and Uber will not deactivate you for that. When a pool ping comes in, it WILL say pool. Theres no trickery to it,so your post is a lie.


Sure Bart, I'm the only one who has gotten suckered into accepting a pool ride because it wasn't labeled POOL. I bet this has happened to you but you're so in love with your slave drivers that you assume it must have been your cataracts.

You are like the Patty Hearst of uber drivers, hahaha


----------



## Bart McCoy

DriverX said:


> Sure Bart, I'm the only one who has gotten suckered into accepting a pool ride because it wasn't labeled POOL. I bet this has happened to you but you're so in love with your slave drivers that you assume it must have been your cataracts.
> 
> You are like the Patty Hearst of uber drivers, hahaha


No, when pool pings come in, they say POOL

Furthermore, going back to the OP, the driver in question even if he didn't see the pool ping come across, before he moved a foot, he had to select how many people were getting into the car. Somehow the driver missed the incoming pool indicator, missed selection the number of people in the pool ride, but later asked the pax if he ordered pool. So if the OP story is true, clearly the driver is as fault , or seriously needs to go to the eye doctor


----------



## DriverX

Bart McCoy said:


> No, when pool pings come in, they say POOL


BS bart they them up all the time. Especially when pool first rolled out. Glitches just like when the old style surge maps start showing up for ne good reason.

Or who knows what they are doing at command and control center. When I worked at a major social gaming company we would run "experiments" all the time to see how much more money we could extract from certain groups of users. BUt I'm not that paranoid to think its an intentional glitch YET.


----------



## Agent99

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean this is it in a nutshell. Driver doesnt like/doesnt do pools..... YET, he accepts a pool ping anyway. Makes no sense. All pool pings clearly say they are pool. But seems like people are going to support the driver despite his dumbness, smh


Let me chime in here. The word "Uberpool" is at the top of the ride request screen. All the important info about the ride (rider rating, distance to pickup, surge multiple, if any, etc.) is at the bottom of the screen. Uber knows that the driver's eyes will usually focus on the important info on the bottom of the screen as they have been trained to do for UberX rides. Uber knows that for various reasons, some percentage of the time, drivers will then forget (or not have time) to look at the top of the screen where it indicates either UberX or Uberpool. This is all happening while the driver is potentially distracted by many things. Those distractions include traffic and pedestrian conditions around him, being on a phone call, and looking at other apps like Lyft or Google Maps -- any or all of these things combined while the ride request is coming in. As if this isn't difficult enough, Uber has just reduced in many markets the amount of time drivers have to accept a ride request, increasing the pressure on drivers to make fast (and sometimes incorrect) decisions about ride requests.

After a pool ride is accepted, there is no indication on the screen telling the driver that the ride he accepted was in fact a pool ride. Yes, a driver can cancel an accidentally accepted pool ride, but that depends upon him having the wherewithal to remember to check and confirm what kind of ride he accepted. Only upon arrival is there an indication it is a pool ride when the app screen asks the driver to confirm the number of passengers.

A driver doesn't have to be an "idiot" or visually impaired to sometimes not notice he has accidentally accepted a pool request. It has been engineered to happen that way by Uber.


----------



## MattyMikey

Agent99 said:


> Let me chime in here. The word "Uberpool" is at the top of the ride request screen. All the important info about the ride (rider rating, distance to pickup, surge multiple, if any, etc.) is at the bottom of the screen. Uber knows that the driver's eyes will usually focus on the important info on the bottom of the screen as they have been trained to do for UberX rides. Uber knows that for various reasons, some percentage of the time, drivers will then forget (or not have time) to look at the top of the screen where it indicates either UberX or Uberpool. This is all happening while the driver is potentially distracted by many things. Those distractions include traffic and pedestrian conditions around him, being on a phone call, and looking at other apps like Lyft or Google Maps -- any or all of these things combined while the ride request is coming in. As if this isn't difficult enough, Uber has just reduced in many markets the amount of time drivers have to accept a ride request. If there is
> 
> After a pool ride is accepted, there is no indication on the screen telling the driver that the ride he accepted was in fact a pool ride. Yes, a driver can cancel an accidentally accepted pool ride, but that depends upon him having the wherewithal to remember to check and confirm what kind of ride he accepted. Only upon arrival is there an indication it is a pool ride when the app screen asks the driver to confirm the number of passengers.


Absolutely correct. So all of that I agree can be missed. And I believe even Bart McCoy has said same thing. However, from the point the driver selected the amount of passengers there is NO EXCUSE for the rider to enter vehicle and be driven a mile or two. So the driver had to have known or is completely ****ing stupid. So if he knew and drove him with intention to kick him out is totally unacceptable. Also illegal in NYC where the OP is from. So no valid excuse. Once ride started it was too late to change mind and be a dick.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Agent99 said:


> Let me chime in here. The word "Uberpool" is at the top of the ride request screen. All the important info about the ride (rider rating, distance to pickup, surge multiple, if any, etc.) is at the bottom of the screen. Uber knows that the driver's eyes will usually focus on the important info on the bottom of the screen as they have been trained to do for UberX rides. Uber knows that for various reasons, some percentage of the time, drivers will then forget (or not have time) to look at the top of the screen where it indicates either UberX or Uberpool. This is all happening while the driver is potentially distracted by many things. Those distractions include traffic and pedestrian conditions around him, being on a phone call, and looking at other apps like Lyft or Google Maps -- any or all of these things combined while the ride request is coming in. As if this isn't difficult enough, Uber has just reduced in many markets the amount of time drivers have to accept a ride request.
> 
> After a pool ride is accepted, there is no indication on the screen telling the driver that the ride he accepted was in fact a pool ride. Yes, a driver can cancel an accidentally accepted pool ride, but that depends upon him having the wherewithal to remember to check and confirm what kind of ride he accepted. Only upon arrival is there an indication it is a pool ride when the app screen asks the driver to confirm the number of passengers.


couple things:

first and foremost, after you accept a pool ride,immediately afterwards, if you click the info button, it will tell you the surge(if any),the pax rating, *AND IF ITS A POOL RIDE*. So "there is no indication on the screen telling the driver that the ride he accepted was in fact a pool ride" is really false, because clearly At ANY time during the ride you can check if its a regular X, XL, or pool or not

2nd, if a driver is that adamant about not doing pools, one would expect a driver to simply look ALL OVER the app for when that pings comes in to be sure he's not accepting a pool right??? How do you just carelessly accept pings even though you despise pools?(and you have to despise them to kick innocent pax out) I mean this look at the app process seems common sense to me

But lets see, we have a driver here who doesn't want to do pools yet:

1) accepts a pool ping that says pool
2) doesnt hit the info button to see that its indeed a pool ping
3) totally ignores the fact he has to input how many passengers to even start the ride (obvious sign of a pool trip,plus it takes up half the screen to show this pool info yet he still misses this,which is another place to cancel trip,and not take pax for a mile, then kick him out)
4) the most ludicrous thing: asks the pax if he requested a pool ride

yet you got people supporting the driver saying what he did was ok/fine. Totally ridiculous, theres' no excuse for this


----------



## Djc

Bart McCoy said:


> couple things:
> 
> first and foremost, after you accept a pool ride,immediately afterwards, if you click the info button, it will tell you the surge(if any),the pax rating, *AND IF ITS A POOL RIDE*. So "there is no indication on the screen telling the driver that the ride he accepted was in fact a pool ride" is really false, because clearly At ANY time during the ride you can check if its a regular X, XL, or pool or not
> 
> 2nd, if a driver is that adamant about not doing pools, one would expect a driver to simply look ALL OVER the app for when that pings comes in to be sure he's not accepting a pool right??? How do you just carelessly accept pings even though you despise pools?(and you have to despise them to kick innocent pax out) I mean this look at the app process seems common sense to me
> 
> But lets see, we have a driver here who doesn't want to do pools yet:
> 
> 1) accepts a pool ping that says pool
> 2) doesnt hit the info button to see that its indeed a pool ping
> 3) totally ignores the fact he has to input how many passengers to even start the ride (obvious sign of a pool trip,plus it takes up half the screen to show this pool info yet he still misses this,which is another place to cancel trip,and not take pax for a mile, then kick him out)
> 4) the most ludicrous thing: asks the pax if he requested a pool ride
> 
> yet you got people supporting the driver saying what he did was ok/fine. Totally ridiculous, theres' no excuse for this


I dont agree with what the dude did but I can definitely say that I have gotten a few UberX requests that ended up being pool when I checked the info screen after accept. Also on my iphone app it no longer asks you to select number of riders for pool pick up. Not sure if this is just for my market or iphone or a glich but its been like this for at least a month.


----------



## Agent99

Bart McCoy said:


> couple things:
> 
> first and foremost, after you accept a pool ride,immediately afterwards, if you click the info button, it will tell you the surge(if any),the pax rating, *AND IF ITS A POOL RIDE*. So "there is no indication on the screen telling the driver that the ride he accepted was in fact a pool ride" is really false, because clearly At ANY time during the ride you can check if its a regular X, XL, or pool or not
> 
> 2nd, if a driver is that adamant about not doing pools, one would expect a driver to simply look ALL OVER the app for when that pings comes in to be sure he's not accepting a pool right??? How do you just carelessly accept pings even though you despise pools?(and you have to despise them to kick innocent pax out) I mean this look at the app process seems common sense to me
> 
> But lets see, we have a driver here who doesn't want to do pools yet:
> 
> 1) accepts a pool ping that says pool
> 2) doesnt hit the info button to see that its indeed a pool ping
> 3) totally ignores the fact he has to input how many passengers to even start the ride (obvious sign of a pool trip,plus it takes up half the screen to show this pool info yet he still misses this,which is another place to cancel trip,and not take pax for a mile, then kick him out)
> 4) the most ludicrous thing: asks the pax if he requested a pool ride
> 
> yet you got people supporting the driver saying what he did was ok/fine. Totally ridiculous, theres' no excuse for this


I was in no way excusing the New York City driver who kicked out a pool passenger in the middle of the trip. Most drivers and I agree that what he did was completely wrong.

I was merely trying to explain why drivers sometimes are unaware of having accepted (unwanted) pool requests. In the perfect world that doesn't exist, drivers always carefully review ride requests when they are received. In real world driving conditions it doesn't always happen that way, as I attempted to explain in detail in my long post.

Yes, drivers can, should, and often do cancel pool requests after pressing the info button and discovering their mistake, and that is often the end of the matter. Other times, the driver is relatively new to Uber and doesn't know about the info button, doesn't have time to press the button, or doesn't think about it in his hurry to get to the passenger. In the latter case, the driver sucks it up and goes ahead to pick up the pool passenger(s).


----------



## u-Boat

So glad we don't have Pool in my market. Such a dumb idea. Hey riders, if you're that cheap take the bus or ride a bike.


----------



## MattyMikey

u-Boat said:


> So glad we don't have Pool in my market. Such a dumb idea. Hey riders, if you're that cheap take the bus or ride a bike.


You will eventually. That's what we all say and then boom. It arrives out of nowhere almost overnight.


----------



## MattyMikey

Agent99 said:


> I was in no way excusing the New York City driver who kicked out a pool passenger in the middle of the trip. Most drivers and I agree that what he did was completely wrong.
> 
> I was merely trying to explain why drivers sometimes are unaware of having accepted (unwanted) pool requests. In the perfect world that doesn't exist, drivers always carefully review ride requests when they are received. In real world driving conditions it doesn't always happen that way, as I attempted to explain in detail in my long post.
> 
> Yes, drivers can, should, and often do cancel pool requests after pressing the info button and discovering their mistake, and that is often the end of the matter. Other times, the driver is relatively new to Uber and doesn't know about the info button, doesn't have time to press the button, or doesn't think about it in his hurry to get to the passenger. In the latter case, the driver sucks it up and goes ahead to pick up the pool passenger(s).


No worries, my point was simply a driver does not need to click the info button to find out before actually driving passenger because have to confirm amount of riders. That is my choke point on this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MattyMikey said:


> No worries, my point was simply a driver does not need to click the info button to find out before actually driving passenger because have to confirm amount of riders.


It might work that was in that "other Washington". In this Washington, the way that it works is that you do not confirm the number of passengers until you arrive at the address. If you want to confirm X/Pool before arrival, you must push the "Information" button. I have gotten better at checking for X/Pool when the ping comes. Still, once I do accept, at the first opportunity (READ: red light), I re-check to confirm that it is X. If I have not yet arrived at the address and it is POOL, I will cancel, if I have not cancelled too many that day (Uber was sending me nastygrams about cancellations, so I have had to cut back on them. This means that I have had to run a few Uber Stools.). If I do not get an opportunity to check before arrival, I am simply stuck. I am not going to cancel once the application tells the passenger that I am there, unless he does not come out in a reasonable amount of time.

I do like the little speech that New2This gives to his female U-Pool users.


----------



## MattyMikey

Another Uber Driver said:


> It might work that was in that "other Washington". In this Washington, the way that it works is that you do not confirm the number of passengers until you arrive at the address. If you want to confirm X/Pool before arrival, you must push the "Information" button. I have gotten better at checking for X/Pool when the ping comes. Still, once I do accept, at the first opportunity (READ: red light), I re-check to confirm that it is X. If I have not yet arrived at the address and it is POOL, I will cancel, if I have not cancelled too many that day (Uber was sending me nastygrams about cancellations, so I have had to cut back on them. This means that I have had to run a few Uber Stools.). If I do not get an opportunity to check before arrival, I am simply stuck. I am not going to cancel once the application tells the passenger that I am there, unless he does not come out in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> I do like the little speech that New2This gives to his female U-Pool users.


No sorry let me clarify. I meant the driver does not need to click the info button in order to find out it is Pool before actually letting passenger in his car and driving a mile or two. Yes, he would not know until he arrived at destination but there was no excuse for him to let passenger in car if he did not intend to do the trip. No reason to plan to kick them out. So at this point, the driver was at point of no return and should have either cancelled before driving passenger or roughed it up like many of us would do - and just do the ride.

But you're correct, in this Washington it does not ask for how many drivers until you arrive at pickup location.


----------



## UberHammer

MattyMikey said:


> You will eventually. That's what we all say and then boom. It arrives out of nowhere almost overnight.


And like herpes, you can't get rid of it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MattyMikey said:


> there was no excuse for him to let passenger in car if he did not intend to do the trip.
> 
> No reason to plan to kick them out.
> 
> So at this point, the driver was at point of no return and should have either cancelled before driving passenger or roughed it up like many of us would do - and just do the ride.


I do not disagree. In fact, once the passenger approaches, I consider him committed. It would be one thing if he cancelled before the passenger actually started to come to his car. I would shy from that, even. Once I actually am at the address and the application has notified the passenger that I am there, I consider myself committed to haul the passenger. To be sure, there are exceptions. If two people are carrying the guy out of the address and intend to pour him into my car, that is not happening. I might consider doing it if at least one is going to ride with the drunken passenger to make sure that he arrives at his destination, but there is no way that I will do that on my own. If a passenger is not necessarily drunk, but is obnoxious, I let him summon another ride. Those are some of the cases in which I will not haul a passenger once he actually starts out of the address.

Decidedly, once he is in the car, the driver should haul him, assuming that everything else is the same. In the case of the Original Poster, I am assuming that he did nothing out of order the whole time. When you have been doing this for as long as I have, you can tell much from what someone writes, says or how someone acts. The Original Poster appears to be a reasonable guy.

Once he was at the address and the passenger came out, the Offending Driver should have taken on the passenger and hauled him. The Original Poster seems to be a reasonable guy, so, I have little doubt that he understands what U-Pool is all about. When the second ping came in, I suspect that Original Poster would not have had a problem with the driver's covering it.

There are those Uber Stool users who are trying to get limousine service for bus rates. They will piss and moan and threaten to one-star you if you take on additional passengers. This is one, of several, reasons why I always ask the passenger:

"You ordered Uber _*Pool*_ (or Lyft Line), correct?"
"Yes"
"Then you understand what this is all about, correct?"

If there is any balking, the ride ends before it starts. If the user does not understand, I explain it briefly. If he is allright with it, we start the trip. If not, I tell him to cancel and summon UberX (regular Lyft). The Lyft users, in particular seem to be in the dark about Lyft Line. I do not know how many times I have pulled up to an address, had the customer board, asked the question only to receive the reply:

"I didn't know _*that*_. I just ordered Lyft Line because it was the cheapest".

Sadly, Murphy's Law always seems to come into play if I accept a Lyft Line. There is no opportunity to call the customer and confirm. Funny how every light magically turns green on a street where every light usually turns red, is red and _*STAYS RED*_ when you actually want a red light so that you can call.


----------



## MattyMikey

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not disagree. In fact, once the passenger approaches, I consider him committed. It would be one thing if he cancelled before the passenger actually started to come to his car. I would shy from that, even. Once I actually am at the address and the application has notified the passenger that I am there, I consider myself committed to haul the passenger. To be sure, there are exceptions. If two people are carrying the guy out of the address and intend to pour him into my car, that is not happening. I might consider doing it if at least one is going to ride with the drunken passenger to make sure that he arrives at his destination, but there is no way that I will do that on my own. If a passenger is not necessarily drunk, but is obnoxious, I let him summon another ride. Those are some of the cases in which I will not haul a passenger once he actually starts out of the address.
> 
> Decidedly, once he is in the car, the driver should haul him, assuming that everything else is the same. In the case of the Original Poster, I am assuming that he did nothing out of order the whole time. When you have been doing this for as long as I have, you can tell much from what someone writes, says or how someone acts. The Original Poster appears to be a reasonable guy.
> 
> Once he was at the address and the passenger came out, the Offending Driver should have taken on the passenger and hauled him. The Original Poster seems to be a reasonable guy, so, I have little doubt that he understands what U-Pool is all about. When the second ping came in, I suspect that Original Poster would not have had a problem with the driver's covering it.
> 
> There are those Uber Stool users who are trying to get limousine service for bus rates. They will piss and moan and threaten to one-star you if you take on additional passengers. This is one, of several, reasons why I always ask the passenger:
> 
> "You ordered Uber _*Pool*_ (or Lyft Line), correct?"
> "Yes"
> "Then you understand what this is all about, correct?"
> 
> If there is any balking, the ride ends before it starts. If the user does not understand, I explain it briefly. If he is allright with it, we start the trip. If not, I tell him to cancel and summon UberX (regular Lyft). The Lyft users, in particular seem to be in the dark about Lyft Line. I do not know how many times I have pulled up to an address, had the customer board, asked the question only to receive the reply:
> 
> "I didn't know _*that*_. I just ordered Lyft Line because it was the cheapest".
> 
> Sadly, Murphy's Law always seems to come into play if I accept a Lyft Line. There is no opportunity to call the customer and confirm. Funny how every light magically turns green on a street where every light usually turns red, is red and _*STAYS RED*_ when you actually want a red light so that you can call.


I love how you always use the terminology summons. You can tell you take your responsibly seriously by the way you talk. And spot on with your views.


----------



## JimS

I'm going to be in Arlington in a week or so. Hope I get a dumb newbie to accept my pool pings.


----------



## Bart McCoy

JimS said:


> I'm going to be in Arlington in a week or so. Hope I get a dumb newbie to accept my pool pings.


Hey buddy, if you're talking about Arlington VA, it might be me picking you up, Arlington is in my DC market. I'll have no problem doing the pool because even though your pool trip may cost you 10 bucks for a lil trip, Uber will be paying me $20. Ain't no shame in my pool game.

Nothing wrong with pool if you're getting paid more for it


----------



## JimS

But I expect you to ignore any other pool pings. LOL


----------



## Bart McCoy

JimS said:


> But I expect you to ignore any other pool pings. LOL


Bart McCoy doesnt do regular rate pool rides at all


----------



## [email protected]

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Sorry to hear that some drivers are fare ****s they'll take any request without really looking. When the request is flashing it says the platform ( X, XL, POOL) and you have 6-8 seconds to decide to accept the ping if you train your eyes not to be distracted by all the flashing circles. It also shows the pickup request destination. If UBER is really really wanting the driver to GET THAT PING it will not only flash about 3-5 secs longer, but also will repeat it. Little suspicious myself of those duplicate and successive pings but my psychologist (daughter) tells me to fight daily against inner conspiracy/paranoia/law enforcement-corporate-rival sting operations so I just take a deep breath and take the ping. Everyone has played dirty pool once, right?


----------



## tomabq

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


I highly agree with you. Whenever I except a ride to which I made a mistake I cancel before driving to pick the pax up. As soon as a driver commits they should follow through with the fare. I believe you were correct in giving the jerk a1 star. With that said it has been my experience that most drivers feel that they are being taken advantage of with ubers very low rates. Many only drive because we have no other alternative. You as a pax must realize that the money we receive on our end barely covers the cost of opperating our vehicle?


----------



## radioboy

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


100% agree with this.

We don't have pool in Houston YET but when it comes I won't accept them until Uber gives equal fares per passenger to the driver. Otherwise it isn't worth it.


----------



## JSM0713

Another Uber Driver said:


> Decidedly, once he is in the car, the driver should haul him, assuming that everything else is the same. In the case of the Original Poster, I am assuming that he did nothing out of order the whole time. When you have been doing this for as long as I have, you can tell much from what someone writes, says or how someone acts. The Original Poster appears to be a reasonable guy.


If one mistakenly accepts a pool ride I feel that driver is stuck with the ride until completion. However, if you do happen to see a pool ride after accepting, but before picking up the pax... I'll cancel every time. I detest pool rides more than you can imagine, as much as any of you, but once I load Pax #1 in the car I have to live with it.
Note: I have had at least 3 pax swear to me that they never ordered Pool rides. I'd be curious as to whom of you have had this same experience. And, no pax who is on their way to airport gets out of my car without a firm lecture as to evils of Pool,,, God help them if they complain they're running late for anything.... My attitude is that they're assholes for taking Pool, besides being cheapskates. POOL IS FOR S**T!!!!


----------



## Chargr

Was in NYC this week. Out of 7 drivers I had only 1 was good. The rest where crap in a bad mood and one didn't want take my group of 4 into his highlander..


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Chargr said:


> Was in NYC this week. Out of 7 drivers I had only 1 was good. The rest where crap in a bad mood and one didn't want take my group of 4 into his highlander..


I know exactly what you mean. I was at the grocery store and I thought I could save a few bucks with buying the cheaper generic products. Out of the 7 generic items I bought only 1 was good. The rest were crap, stale bland taste and when I wanted to bring them back for a refund I was told no. It's my fault though, when I shop at a store called "Food 4 Less" I should expect that. I guess we're in the same boat, because Uber X is the generic version of Uber. Should it be called "Uber 4 Less"?


----------



## Chargr

Not sure if serious or stupid^^ 

FYI I'm a driver.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Chargr said:


> Not sure if serious or stupid^^
> 
> FYI I'm a driver.


It was suppose to be for a little humor. And you being a driver, then you can easily tell the quality of drivers that Uber has acquired in the past year has significantly diminished. I hear that from many passengers. Uber is to the point to let anyone drive as long as they can see over the steering wheel. I 1st started with Uber back in '12 when it was just Uber Black. Back then every driver was already a state licensed livery driver. We just all downloaded the Uber app and it was just like having a little side job. Then Uber X started in '14 and the downfall of the fare for hire industry was on its way. The rest is posted in this forum. And from a majority of the post, I don't think the industry is doing to well. Drivers complain, passengers complain, state politicians complain, the transportation companies complain and even the TNC's complain.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Chargr said:


> didn't want take my group of 4 into his highlander..


I would wonder why he is driving a Highlander if he does not want four people. If all that he wants is one or two, he can buy that Yaris about which the guy in Australia was asking. Of course, anyone with a Yaris is going to be one, two and three-starred straight to de-activation.


----------



## Demon

agtg said:


> Uber Pool has been forced onto UberX drivers in many markets. Since it's a losing proposition, it makes earning a living wage very difficult to attain for drivers. UberX, itself, is actually hard to make profitable in many markets because of the up front costs to drivers and the actual weekly payout. But to force UberX drivers to do Uber Pool is a very unethical thing. Here, look at this thread. People are trying to get out, but they're being forced to do Uber Pool:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/trying-to-opt-out.83937/page-2#post-1173699
> 
> You created this thread because of a perceived injustice. If you care about justice, you would not use Uber Pool, as it's overwhelmingly unprofitable for drivers. You might even contact Uber with as much indignation as you did for being dropped off in mid-ride. Just some things to consider.


No one is forcing you to do anything.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


Yes you were polite, quiet, calm and cheap.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

C'mon driver, at least drop him off next to the second pool ping lol make it easier for the 2 cheapos.


----------



## injera

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> C'mon driver, at least drop him off next to the second pool ping lol make it easier for the 2 cheapos.


See, this is where I think Uber drivers are missing the mark.

You're calling me cheap for choosing to take a $15 Uber pool or $22 Uber X instead of a $40 Uber Black. I get that you'd all be happier if your pax all signed up for black instead of X or pool. But here's the thing - I'm not overly wealthy, most of your pax aren't overly wealthy. No, i'm not living paycheck to paycheck but i dont own a million dollar home and have a vacation house in Aspen/Cabo/St. Barths.

Am I cheap if i go to a bar and order a bud light instead of johnnie black? Am I cheap if I book a $49 flight on Spirit instead of paying $600 for fc on delta? Am I cheap if I want dinner and I go to Olive Garden instead of Morton's? Am I cheap if i go on vacation and stay at a Hampton in instead of the Ritz Carlton? I get that i'll generally have a better experience with the more costly items and dont go into the Olive Garden/Hampton Inn expecting 5* service, but i'm choosing amongst the various options handed to me and making a decision that is the best value for me as a customer. Do you only drink top shelf liquor? Fly first class? Eat in nice restaurants? Stay at 5* hotels?

You all seem to talk like the $40 uber black should be the norm for your pax and we're unnecessarily looking to save money. The reality is, without uber pool and uber X, most of your passengers would stop using uber altogether. They'd take the subway/bus/train, they'd get more rides from friends, they'd walk, they'd drive their own car, they'd use via or another car share service, etc..... Sure, without uber x and uber pool you'd only have upscale riders and every fare would be quite lucrative.....but of course you'd have a severe dropoff in pax and a dropoff in revenue.

So, keep on criticizing your passengers (i wonder if any of you actually do this in person or if you're just trying to be an anonymous internet tough guy) if it'll make you feel better. I'll keep making financial decisions that make sense for me and my family. I'll still tip drivers when I have cash on my person and i'll still report drivers who unnecessarily kick me out of their car.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

injera said:


> See, this is where I think Uber drivers are missing the mark.
> 
> You're calling me cheap for choosing to take a $15 Uber pool or $22 Uber X instead of a $40 Uber Black. I get that you'd all be happier if your pax all signed up for black instead of X or pool. But here's the thing - I'm not overly wealthy, most of your pax aren't overly wealthy. No, i'm not living paycheck to paycheck but i dont own a million dollar home and have a vacation house in Aspen/Cabo/St. Barths.
> 
> Am I cheap if i go to a bar and order a bud light instead of johnnie black? Am I cheap if I book a $49 flight on Spirit instead of paying $600 for fc on delta? Am I cheap if I want dinner and I go to Olive Garden instead of Morton's? Am I cheap if i go on vacation and stay at a Hampton in instead of the Ritz Carlton? I get that i'll generally have a better experience with the more costly items and dont go into the Olive Garden/Hampton Inn expecting 5* service, but i'm choosing amongst the various options handed to me and making a decision that is the best value for me as a customer. Do you only drink top shelf liquor? Fly first class? Eat in nice restaurants? Stay at 5* hotels?
> 
> You all seem to talk like the $40 uber black should be the norm for your pax and we're unnecessarily looking to save money. The reality is, without uber pool and uber X, most of your passengers would stop using uber altogether. They'd take the subway/bus/train, they'd get more rides from friends, they'd walk, they'd drive their own car, they'd use via or another car share service, etc..... Sure, without uber x and uber pool you'd only have upscale riders and every fare would be quite lucrative.....but of course you'd have a severe dropoff in pax and a dropoff in revenue.
> 
> So, keep on criticizing your passengers (i wonder if any of you actually do this in person or if you're just trying to be an anonymous internet tough guy) if it'll make you feel better. I'll keep making financial decisions that make sense for me and my family. I'll still tip drivers when I have cash on my person and i'll still report drivers who unnecessarily kick me out of their car.
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


All we are saying is stop taking Uberpool and take uberX and AND TIP.


----------



## Greguzzi

injera said:


> Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing.
> 
> Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


That's awesome! You'll get back to your normal experience of putting up with a crush of smelly people, and we will go back to losing less money! Win-win, as the saying goes.


----------



## Greguzzi

Jimmy Bernat said:


> UBER should operate pool like lyft line. You make the exact same for a line as a regular Lyft. Plus you get to see the destination giving you the freedom to cancel the ride if it's not worth it to you. Now if u do get a 2nd rider you don't make much more maybe a buck or two if nobody tips but you do get an extra ride qualifying towards PDB
> Take note uber


Lyft Line pays about half the per-minute rate in my market. It pays exactly the same as Pool does.


----------



## ColdRider

injera said:


> See, this is where I think Uber drivers are missing the mark.
> 
> You're calling me cheap for choosing to take a $15 Uber pool or $22 Uber X instead of a $40 Uber Black. I get that you'd all be happier if your pax all signed up for black instead of X or pool. But here's the thing - I'm not overly wealthy, most of your pax aren't overly wealthy. No, i'm not living paycheck to paycheck but i dont own a million dollar home and have a vacation house in Aspen/Cabo/St. Barths.
> 
> Am I cheap if i go to a bar and order a bud light instead of johnnie black? Am I cheap if I book a $49 flight on Spirit instead of paying $600 for fc on delta? Am I cheap if I want dinner and I go to Olive Garden instead of Morton's? Am I cheap if i go on vacation and stay at a Hampton in instead of the Ritz Carlton? I get that i'll generally have a better experience with the more costly items and dont go into the Olive Garden/Hampton Inn expecting 5* service, but i'm choosing amongst the various options handed to me and making a decision that is the best value for me as a customer. Do you only drink top shelf liquor? Fly first class? Eat in nice restaurants? Stay at 5* hotels?
> 
> You all seem to talk like the $40 uber black should be the norm for your pax and we're unnecessarily looking to save money. The reality is, without uber pool and uber X, most of your passengers would stop using uber altogether. They'd take the subway/bus/train, they'd get more rides from friends, they'd walk, they'd drive their own car, they'd use via or another car share service, etc..... Sure, without uber x and uber pool you'd only have upscale riders and every fare would be quite lucrative.....but of course you'd have a severe dropoff in pax and a dropoff in revenue.
> 
> So, keep on criticizing your passengers (i wonder if any of you actually do this in person or if you're just trying to be an anonymous internet tough guy) if it'll make you feel better. I'll keep making financial decisions that make sense for me and my family. I'll still tip drivers when I have cash on my person and i'll still report drivers who unnecessarily kick me out of their car.
> 
> Have a good week everyone.


No, us passengers are cheap!

These drivers never wait for a big sale to buy things. They buy $60 otterbox cases from the salesman that just sold them a new cellphone instead of buying a cheap knockoff on Amazon. They buy electronics at full price at bestbuy with the extended warranties instead of trying to price match. They never take advantage of buy one get one promotions. They shop at local farmer markets instead of grocery chains. They buy premium gasoline to uber us around. They drive new luxury cars to uber instead of ten year old civics. They only buy made in USA products.

They don't shop at Walmart.

Oh wait..


----------



## Greguzzi

MattyMikey said:


> Though your picture has no bearing on the discussion I will say I really like that quote. Richard has class. Maybe he should open a Rideshare company to take on Uber and Lyft.


It has great bearing on the discussion. Uber treats its "partners" like complete, total, dispensable shit.


----------



## Greguzzi

DriverX said:


> Nope, I've definitely had Pool rides come in that weren't displaying POOL. ubers sneaky AF


Me, too. I had zero clue it was a Stool ride until I got an add-on ping. This has happened four times now. It is not a fluke, nor is it an accident, nor is it my inattention.


----------



## Greguzzi

MattyMikey said:


> So tell me how it makes financial sense for this driver to pickup the rider, let them in, drive a mile or two, and then kick them out and get nothing? Financial sense would be to have owned up to his stupidity, completed the ride and got some money, and then promise himself he will be more careful in the future.
> 
> And being in NYC, the driver broke the law and it is not even just moral/ethic reasons why he should have not kicked the passenger out.


Quit being a brick. It doesn't make sense. The driver did not know it was a Stool ride. I have been similarly surprised four times.

That said, I would have completed the trip, but I can totally see why this driver chose otherwise.


----------



## MattyMikey

Greguzzi said:


> Quit being a brick. It doesn't make sense. The driver did not know it was a Stool ride. I have been similarly surprised four times.
> 
> That said, I would have completed the trip, but I can totally see why this driver chose otherwise.


I don't believe you can completely start the ride and not know its Pool. From selecting amount of passengers at pickup. And if it has happened 4 times, check the waybill.

I just believe you can't take personal responsibility and blame the system. I feel user error.


----------



## William1964

This is also a problem I won't have to deal with. I'm not taking anymore $0.79 trips


----------



## Greguzzi

MattyMikey said:


> I don't believe you can completely start the ride and not know its Pool. From selecting amount of passengers at pickup. And if it has happened 4 times, check the waybill.
> 
> I just believe you can't take personal responsibility and blame the system. I feel user error.


Believe whatever you like. I have never had to specify the number of passengers when picking up Pool. Never. Not even once. The pickup screen looks exactly like the normal X pickup screen. I am on Android. I have no idea what you need to do on iPhone.

Personal responsibility when there are few to no cues that I am on a Stool ride? Of course I blame the system for this.


----------



## MattyMikey

Greguzzi said:


> Believe whatever you like. I have never had to specify the number of passengers when picking up Pool. Never. Not even once. The pickup screen looks exactly like the normal X pickup screen. I am on Android. I have no idea what you need to do on iPhone.
> 
> Personal responsibility when there are few to no cues that I am on a Stool ride? Of course I blame the system for this.


One word for you: Waybill


----------



## Greguzzi

MattyMikey said:


> One word for you: Waybill


So, it's not operator error to not know it was a Stool ride.

It's not my job to have to look at a waybill to know I'm on a Stool ride. I haven't looked at a waybill since they stopped listing the destination.

Uber needs to updste the app to make it mpre clear what type of ride it is.


----------



## Dts08

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


They also may have deactivated his account..


----------



## MattyMikey

Greguzzi said:


> So, it's not operator error to not know it was a Stool ride.
> 
> It's not my job to have to look at a waybill to know I'm on a Stool ride. I haven't looked at a waybill since they stopped listing the destination.
> 
> Uber needs to updste the app to make it mpre clear what type of ride it is.


I agree. However, this does not happen to everyone. Never has happened to me. And if it has, though I would be pissed, I would be looking at waybill. Because the last thing I want to do is drive 100 feet if it is not a ride I plan to do. It's not cost effective for me to start a ride that I cancel. This is not about Uber being right. They obviously are having issues in some places as I believe you. But I would not want to put a passenger in the middle but more so, I don't give free rides at all (if even 1/2 mile) as those are even worse than Pool rides. So I would be *****ing to Uber to fix it, but I would still check waybill before starting ride if you're not 100 percent certain you plan on giving it.


----------



## F213

injera said:


> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh-


If I could, id give you a roll off dumpster full of dislikes.

Though the driver fouled up by not checking what kind of request came through, he still made an assertive point: F pool.


----------



## stuber

Sydney Uber said:


> They'll solve it with driverless cars


Yep. See...The problem is people. People want things. People are expensive. People are the problem. Uber's system is designed for compliant robots. This will all be solved soon enough. Human labor is unnecessary.

After drivers are replaced, the whole system will work much better.

Then Uber can start figuring out how to replace coders and engineers. They're people too, and thus, expendable.


----------



## stuber

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Your expectations require adjustments. If you're shopping at Wal-Mart, don't get upset when you learn that the shirt you're buying was made by a 12 year old.

Pool is a private bus, similar to Super Shuttle. But worse. It's not reliable or pleasant.

You can have good or cheap. Pick one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

stuber said:


> Pool is a private bus, similar to Super Shuttle. But worse. It's not reliable or pleasant.


Perhaps in your market, the Blue Van is pleasant and reliable. Here it is neither. I know the guy who has the franchise for Dulles, National Airports. In addition, he runs the Washington shuttles out of Friendship Airport (somebody else does the Baltimore vans)

He has agents stake out Idlewild, Dulles, Friendship and O'Hare. If the agent sees one of his countrymen, or someone from the same area as he gets off the aeroplane, the agent watches to see if the newly disembarked passenger is confused or pondering.

The agent approaches the prospect and says, in his language, the equivalent of: "Hey buddy, just got here, huh? Looking for a job? I can get you one. Need a place to live? I can get you that, too. Oh, and this job, it comes with a car to drive." (Here, the Blue Van drivers "own" their vans.) So the agent puts a couple of these new arrivals into the van and drives them to the Virginia suburbs, where they are given apartments in a building owned by the guy who has the franchise. The people get the new immigrant a licence, they hand him a GPS and keys to the van and send him to work. The rent, downpayment and gasolene for the van are advanced. The new arrivals can pay down their debt as they go.

The result is that you get a driver who just got here, knows nothing about where he is going or what he is doing. These are the guys assigned to the residential pick ups. The hotel routes are the most coveted, as you are likely to come close to filling up your van. If you fill it up before you finish the route, you just call the dispatcher and he assigns more vans to finish up the route. As the veterans get first pick, the hotel routes, which are the easiest to learn, go to them.

The only people whom I know who ever have had any success with the Blue Vans are those who live near a major hotel and have only one suitcase that has wheels. They schlepp the suitcase the couple of blocks to the hotel, wait in the lobby until the van shows up. You can get the hotel schedule on the Blue Van website or by calling. The van shows up, they get in, pay the driver, sit back, maybe stop at a couple of other hotels, but, eventually, they arrive at the airport. The schedule shows what time the van is due at the airport, so they plan accordingly. When they return from their trip, they go to the Blue Van kiosk, tell the guy there that they want to go to___________Hotel and buy a ticket. The guy at the counter directs them to their Blue Van outside. They get in, wait, the van starts, maybe stops at a couple of other hotels until it arrives at the hotel two blocks from where they live. The returnee gets out, tips the driver (If he tips) then schlepps his suitcase home.

Other than that, people who try to use a Blue Van from their residence usually try it once, only. After they are left hanging and must summon either a taxi or whatever Uber is less than five minutes away, they never use the Blue Van again.


----------



## stuber

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps in your market, the Blue Van is pleasant and reliable. Here it is neither. I know the guy who has the franchise for Dulles, National Airports. In addition, he runs the Washington shuttles out of Friendship Airport (somebody else does the Baltimore vans)
> 
> He has agents stake out Idlewild, Dulles, Friendship and O'Hare. If the agent sees one of his countrymen, or someone from the same area as he gets off the aeroplane, the agent watches to see if the newly disembarked passenger is confused or pondering.
> 
> The agent approaches the prospect and says, in his language, the equivalent of: "Hey buddy, just got here, huh? Looking for a job? I can get you one. Need a place to live? I can get you that, too. Oh, and this job, it comes with a car to drive." (Here, the Blue Van drivers "own" their vans.) So the agent puts a couple of these new arrivals into the van and drives them to the Virginia suburbs, where they are given apartments in a building owned by the guy who has the franchise. The people get the new immigrant a licence, they hand him a GPS and keys to the van and send him to work. The rent, downpayment and gasolene for the van are advanced. The new arrivals can pay down their debt as they go.
> 
> The result is that you get a driver who just got here, knows nothing about where he is going or what he is doing. These are the guys assigned to the residential pick ups. The hotel routes are the most coveted, as you are likely to come close to filling up your van. If you fill it up before you finish the route, you just call the dispatcher and he assigns more vans to finish up the route. As the veterans get first pick, the hotel routes, which are the easiest to learn, go to them.
> 
> The only people whom I know who ever have had any success with the Blue Vans are those who live near a major hotel and have only one suitcase that has wheels. They schlepp the suitcase the couple of blocks to the hotel, wait in the lobby until the van shows up. You can get the hotel schedule on the Blue Van website or by calling. The van shows up, they get in, pay the driver, sit back, maybe stop at a couple of other hotels, but, eventually, they arrive at the airport. The schedule shows what time the van is due at the airport, so they plan accordingly. When they return from their trip, they go to the Blue Van kiosk, tell the guy there that they want to go to___________Hotel and buy a ticket. The guy at the counter directs them to their Blue Van outside. They get in, wait, the van starts, maybe stops at a couple of other hotels until it arrives at the hotel two blocks from where they live. The returnee gets out, tips the driver (If he tips) then schlepps his suitcase home.
> 
> Other than that, people who try to use a Blue Van from their residence usually try it once, only. After they are left hanging and must summon either a taxi or whatever Uber is less than five minutes away, they never use the Blue Van again.


Agreed. Didn't mean that SS was good, just that pool was worse. The transportation industry has no shortage of bad actors who exploit in every imaginable way. Passengers should demand better, but... PRICE Uber Alles


----------



## Another Uber Driver

stuber said:


> PRICE Uber Alles


That does apply to many, here, but not all. You see price as a ruling factor more in the suburbs than the City, here. Most of Uber's Stools that I let expire are in the suburbs. At certain times, I know what Uber's Stools are all about in the City, so I let them expire, as well. I will take a few here and there to help meet my quota for the incentive programme.

Convenience does seem to be the ruling factor for most, here. I do not k now how many street hails I have picked up that are in the process of ordering UberX, see my cab, hands UP! Many of my Uber Taxi customers tell me that they picked Uber Taxi over UberX because I was two minutes away and the UberX was five.

U-Pool worse? Could be. I would state for certain that we do agree that both are at least one as bad as the other. At least the Blue Van driver does get his full cut of each fare, regardless of how many he picks up. The more customers that a U-Pool driver takes on a trip, the less that he receives, the more that Uber banks.


----------



## RedoBeach

injera said:


> Party C signs up and uses a service.
> Party B signs up and provides a service, but doesnt like the way in which he is compensated for said service. Party B is fully aware of their compensation.
> Party A sets the rules that both Party B&C have agreed to.
> 
> I'm not going to say 'well if you dont like it, get another job.' But I am going to say that Party C did not commit fraud. I will continue to use uber if rates go up. I tip more often than not. If you dont like pool, dont take pool, but dont kick a rider out of your car.


Actually, Party A fails to disclose the actual rates for drivers and is rather elusive when drivers attempt to request the rates (refers them to an alterable website rather than the more permanent details of the driver contract, which clearly states the time and mileage rates as they pertain to the UberX platform).

Additionally, Party A illegally charges a flat rate ride to Party C (per TNC regulations in California, at least). Party B then pays the driver a completely different amount that was charged to Party C and keeps any extra fare that was paid by Party C under their flat rate calculation, despite the fact that the driver (Party B)assumed all liability, expense and risk on behalf of both Party A and Party C. Party A fails to disclose how they arrived at their calculation and decides to disillusion both the passenger and driver in their calculation and payment, no longer keeping to their claim that they are simply just an intermediary for payment between Party A and Party C and collecting 20% of fare for such. Party A also pays out well below the required minimum fare per passenger notated on contract, often rendering as little as $1.60 per passenger to driver, an amount that doesn't take into consideration the driver's expense in performing that trip.


----------



## RedoBeach

injera said:


> Well put, and I think thats what many of the drivers here are missing.
> 
> Feel free to call me cheap because I'm taking pool instead of X, but for my daily commuting to work, i am not making the choice between a $5 pool (usually $12-15 but Uber is running a promo during rush hour) and a $20x, i'm making the choice between a $5pool and a $3 subway. As much as you might like me to, I am not going to pay $20 each way to commute to work, period. So if uber pool goes away, i'm back on the subway, as are many pool riders.


You say that like it would actually be a loss to the drivers. In all reality, it would probably benefit us.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

This stupid thread is still going on. Damn, I think Uber had another 3 rate cuts since this thread started.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I think Uber had another 3 rate cuts since this thread started.


ROTFLMFAOWIPMGDP


----------



## luvgurl22

injera said:


> Can you explain how I defrauded the driver? Did I take his wallet on my way out of the car? Did i say i was 1 pax when i was actually 3 therefore preventing him from getting another fare? Did I lie about my destination? No.
> 
> I requested pool, he accepted pool, i got in the car. Would he have made less money with me as a pool pax vs an uberx pax? Of course. But i didnt change my ride mid-trip, i was uber pool the whole time. If he ignored my ping, fine. If he accepts my ping and picks me up, drive me.


Btw how far of a trip was it?


----------



## injera

luvgurl22 said:


> Btw how far of a trip was it?


Original trip was scheduled to be from Upper East Side (75th and 3rd) to the Financial District. Usually a $15-20 fare with pool.


----------



## mnorton

ROTFLMFAOWIPMGDP can we translate


----------



## Another Uber Driver

mnorton said:


> ROTFLMFAOWIPMGDP can we translate


*R*olling *O*n *T*he *F*loor *L*aughing *M*y [Not Allowed Word] [Posterior, also means "donkey"] *O*ff *W*hile *I* [urinate] *M*y [word of Germanic origin for The Creator] [word of Latin origin for "condemned"] *P*ants


----------



## mnorton

Oh lol


----------



## REX HAVOC

Pool is a rip off but that driver was an ass and should have been reprimanded for treating you rudely for no fault of your own. Once he accepted the ride and had you in the car he should have finished the ride.


----------



## Oscar Levant

agtg said:


> Have you complained to Uber that they shouldn't create situations that rip drivers off?


For fear of being deactivated if you complain too much? Besides it would just land on some Clerk's desk who would can it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

agtg said:


> Have you complained to Uber that they shouldn't create situations that rip drivers off?


If Uber took this advice then their entire operations would cease to exist.


----------



## Greguzzi

I accepted a 2.5x Stool ride the other day. Then came the add-on requests, one after the other. In total, 7 came in, and only one was surge (1.2x). I turned them all down, so my 2.5x fare would not get diluted by non-surge riders "sharing" the ride. I did not make the system, but I have been burned by it in the past. Nope. Never again, if I can help it.


----------



## oregonuberduber

MattyMikey said:


> So it Uber's fault. Not the drivers. Okay we'll go with this for a second.
> 
> So how is kicking out the passenger then the right thing to do? It certainly is not the passengers fault.
> 
> But it was not the passengers fault but is was indeed the drivers fault for accepting and starting the trip. And driving. If driver didn't start the ride with passenger in the vehicle, then it would be all Uber's fault. I agree with that.


If I think it's the right to do, then it's the right thing to do. Do you think your opinion is martial law?


----------



## MattyMikey

oregonuberduber said:


> If I think it's the right to do, then it's the right thing to do. Do you think your opinion is martial law?


You can think what you want big shot noob. But it isn't my law or martial law. In this case, assuming you can read, the driver violated New York Law. The driver did NOT have the right to end the trip as it went down. The link is provided in this earlier thread. So why don't you spend 2 minutes reading it before putting your 2cents in. Thanks and have a wonderful day!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

ColdRider said:


> I'm a passenger.
> 
> I don't tip.


That's why you take the bus.

Welcome to the site oregonuberduber. Don't mind Mikey. He thinks any comment/rebuttal or whatever is stupid if you don't agree with him.


----------



## MattyMikey

ChortlingCrison said:


> That's why you take the bus.
> 
> Welcome to the site oregonuberduber. Don't mind Mikey. He thinks any comment/rebuttal or whatever is stupid if you don't agree with him.


You're a clown. I at least back mine up with facts to support not just ramble on. It's not about agreeing with me it is about doing your due diligence and read the law. Come on, give a rebuttal that makes sense and I'll concede. I don't give up if I have facts to support my argument or opinion. You on the other hand take the cowardly way out by not providing facts to prove me incorrect but saying I'm the ignorant one. Not the case. I can keep this going if you wish and debate this because the facts are on my side.


----------



## ColdRider

ChortlingCrison said:


> That's why you take the bus.
> 
> Welcome to the site oregonuberduber. Don't mind Mikey. He thinks any comment/rebuttal or whatever is stupid if you don't agree with him.


Lol, 1300 posts


----------



## ChortlingCrison

ColdRider said:


> Lol, 1300 posts


 1300 is my lucky number. Thanks for pointing that out coldrider!!! You rock!!!


----------



## ColdRider

ChortlingCrison said:


> 1300 is my lucky number. Thanks for pointing that out coldrider!!! You rock!!!


Lol, 1539 posts now.

You need friends.


----------



## uberist

I ignore pool, the few times I got it are the few times I got low ratings, and I'm polite to everyone drive the same, pool riders blame the driver because their hopes for a low cost uber ride turned into a bus ride.
​


----------



## PTCGUY

agtg said:


> Do you care whether or not the ride defrauds the driver?


Not the point. The driver accepted the ride. Blame the driver for being stupid and not the pax for trying to save some money! After all, it is not like we are in a robust economy with dollar bills just falling out of our pockets. The driver should be deactivated for a week or receive nothing but pool requests for a week!


----------



## tohunt4me

PTCGUY said:


> Not the point. The driver accepted the ride. Blame the driver for being stupid and not the pax for trying to save some money! After all, it is not like we are in a robust economy with dollar bills just falling out of our pockets. The driver should be deactivated for a week or receive nothing but pool requests for a week!


----------



## PTCGUY

agtg said:


> Uber Pool has been forced onto UberX drivers in many markets.


How has it been forced onto Uber X drivers? You don't have to accept pool rides.


----------



## uberist

PTCGUY said:


> How has it been forced onto Uber X drivers? You don't have to accept pool rides.


I like to drive during hourly incentives, before pool no problem, after pool problem poopings not excepted you can lose incentive.
Its BS they added nothing extra to the incentive when they added the extra hassle of cesspool.
Forced? Coerced? What the difference


----------



## PTCGUY

uberist said:


> I like to drive during hourly incentives, before pool no problem, after pool problem poopings not excepted you can lose incentive.
> Its BS they added nothing extra to the incentive when they added the extra hassle of cesspool.
> Forced? Coerced? What the difference


By incentives, do you mean guarantee pay per hour for rides completed?


----------



## tohunt4me

uberist said:


> I like to drive during hourly incentives, before pool no problem, after pool problem poopings not excepted you can lose incentive.
> Its BS they added nothing extra to the incentive when they added the extra hassle of cesspool.
> Forced? Coerced? What the difference


Extortion

Racketeering

Coercion


----------



## uberist

PTCGUY said:


> By incentives, do you mean guarantee pay per hour for rides completed?


Yes, lost hourly because i dint accept a double pooping that was 13min and out of a surge area I was in, dropped me below 80% acceptance at 11:45pm on a sunday.


----------



## Transportador

Pool rides are stupid. A lot of riders book Pool even on their way to the airport, then hope they don't get matched with too may other riders. Hardly anyone is happy on Pool, especially drivers. My rating has gone from 4.95 for 9 moths to 4.88 in the last 3 months due to Pool. Many riders on Pool want to stop at a liquor store, change destination, etc. Uber does a very poor job in training the riders on how Pool works.


----------



## CrazyT

DriverX said:


> Sure Bart, I'm the only one who has gotten suckered into accepting a pool ride because it wasn't labeled POOL. I bet this has happened to you but you're so in love with your slave drivers that you assume it must have been your cataracts.
> 
> You are like the Patty Hearst of uber drivers, hahaha


Nope you're not the only one. Occasionally when I'm in the DC area the incoming ping looks like X and does not say pool on it, but when I arrive suddenly I see the confirm who's getting in screen. At that point all I can think is damn, they got me. I still do the trip, long as the pax is in the car within the two minutes. I've only had two trips where a pool pax was actually matched with someone. Well three but the one cancelled since I was still getting to the first pax and they didn't want the wait.

Now the other day I had a pool where the pax complained that X wasn't an option for her at the airport and she really hoped we didn't have to pick up anyone else. I've done that run before so have the ballpark figure in my head, but the pool fare came to $24. On X that trip is in the $40 range, depending on traffic time. I was bummed about it but hey it was a trip that got me from Dulles into a surging area without needing to dead mile it. So that was the silver lining.


----------



## uberist

Hey, does anyone know why a uberx would show up on the rider app but when you switch to uber pool or any other it disappears,?

I thought maybe it was uber planting ghost cars in the app so riders see a driver near by, except I caught up to one and followed it through a couple turns.

It was a prius and only showed up on the rider app under the uberx button.

I tried to flag him down to ask a few questions but I was in my work truck and he wouldnt stop.

Maybe he thought I was a road rager.


----------



## CrazyT

Probably the same glitch that lets X cars be seen on Pool only. I thought my pax was seeing things until I checked it myself when we were waiting for traffic in the pick up lane to move out of the way. She was right, cars showing on black and pool, but not X. I drive X only (except for when I'm sucked into pool or need a big trip count) and i wasn't aware of anything done to the account. I noticed this glitch after the latest update that put auto accept on additional pool pings and auto uber navigation without touching the navigation button.


----------



## uberist

I figured x cars only seen in pool were likely doing a pool trip with an empty seat that would make sense, I even check all buttons, and only show up on x puzzling. I hope I get that bug when I decide to drive again


----------



## uberist

CrazyT said:


> auto accept on additional pool pings and auto uber navigation


Say what now? Additional poopings are auto accept now?
I haven't driven in 4 weeks, that really sux, now i forsure will cancel any accidental pools, 
Not taking any women from redondo to down town with a pickup on hoover again


----------



## Jennyma

I don't get why people are upset with the riders. If a service is offered that does the same thing for you and is cheaper, you take it. I personally wouldn't want to jump in with strangers and have to make extra stops to my destination but that is me. I drive lyft and they use to have a choice that let you decline lyft line, now you don't know you just get it.

But I don't blame the passenger, nor would I rate them poorly because of it, it's just something that the company should go back to it being your choice to accept or not. That is where the frustration should be based in my opinion, not the passenger.


----------



## Potsy

agtg said:


> Uber Pool has been forced onto UberX drivers in many markets. Since it's a losing proposition, it makes earning a living wage very difficult to attain for drivers. UberX, itself, is actually hard to make profitable in many markets because of the up front costs to drivers and the actual weekly payout. But to force UberX drivers to do Uber Pool is a very unethical thing. Here, look at this thread. People are trying to get out, but they're being forced to do Uber Pool:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/trying-to-opt-out.83937/page-2#post-1173699
> 
> You created this thread because of a perceived injustice. If you care about justice, you would not use Uber Pool, as it's overwhelmingly unprofitable for drivers. You might even contact Uber with as much indignation as you did for being dropped off in mid-ride. Just some things to consider.


Since when was Uber ever ethical?....the bastards.


----------



## uberist

Jennyma said:


> I don't get why people are upset with the riders.


It because of riders who try to game the system.
They choose pool, then want you to skip addition rider pings, and pooler rate very low because you pick up other pax


----------



## Ringo

I might not mind picking up pool if uber would change the rate to X if there wasn't a match that way the rider may in fact be happy if you did pick up another rider.


----------



## Jennyma

It because of riders who try to game the system.
They choose pool, then want you to skip addition rider pings, and pooler rate very low because you pick up other pax



uberist said:


> It because of riders who try to game the system.
> They choose pool, then want you to skip addition rider pings, and pooler rate very low because you pick up other pax


But if they don't pick up other passengers, then they have to pay the entire ride fee. Isn't the additional passengers what makes the ride cheaper?


----------



## nickd8775

It should be regular X rate to the passenger until the second ping. Then discount by 25% for both. Pay the driver 25% more. Everyone will cheer for a second pool pax!


----------



## Reversoul

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Why?????

It's the driver's personal vehicle. We reserve the right to decline or eject anyone we want.

No one owes you anything.

I would kick you out too cause pools are not profitable.


----------



## baymatt

MattyMikey said:


> Absolutely agree with you. Pretty sad so many drivers cannot accept any personal responsibility but at the same time complain ruthlessly that they deserve tips.
> 
> I've often wondered with all the posts about drivers making less than minimum wage - that if that was honestly true - why would they drive?
> 
> Now I believe based off many drivers thought process that they couldn't handle even a dead end minimum wage job as nobody would want them as their employee.
> 
> You can't teach a stupid person to be smart sometimes.


Ur an idiot who has never been financially desperate before


----------



## tomabq

Reversoul said:


> Why?????
> 
> It's the driver's personal vehicle. We reserve the right to decline or eject anyone we want.
> 
> No one owes you anything.
> 
> I would kick you out too cause pools are not profitable.


While I agree drivers do have the right to throw someone out of their car I believe it is the drivers fault for excepting the ride in the first place. The respectable thing would have been to take the passenger and not except any other pool rides.


----------



## JadeSti

injera said:


> I have no issue with drivers refusing to take pool requests. It's your life, its your car, its your job. That said, once i'm in your car and once we're moving you should not kick a rider out of your car (unless i'm rude, violent, threatening, etc....in which case it's fair game, but this morning I was polite, quiet and calm).


It's cool you got ur money back and 1 star him I would too but I don't agree if the car starts moving I'm required to take you to your destination no if or buts. You need to understand that in any car that is not yours you a SECOND CLASS CITIZEN period even if it's moving or not if I tell you get out, you get the **** out, period it's not your car, not Uber's car ITS MY ****ING CAR!


----------



## Rat

Uber doesn't have pool in my market. Picked up a pax at the airport who asked me why the pool charge was so much. When I told him we didn't have pool here, he showed me his phone and sure enough it said pool. The charge was double what it would have run at X rate. I drove all the way around town and Uber still got 34%


----------



## RedoBeach

injera said:


> I appreciate what you're getting at, but you're wrong. Uber pool (for pax) allows you to take a slightly longer route to your destination in exchange for saving 10-40% off the cost of your fare.
> 
> As a pax i have the choice of pool, x, black, xl, etc... When i have some extra time I take pool, when I dont, i take X. If i'm traveling with a client i'll take black, if im with a big group we take xl. If i'm with my 2 year old I take Uber family.
> 
> I get that it may be less lucrative for drivers. If a driver doesnt want to pick up pool, he/she shouldnt pick up uber pool. If a driver has a person traveling in his/her car, he should not kick the pax out of the car.


I'm suspecting you don't do any of the above. In fact, I'm going to take a wild guess and presume the possible notion that you have worked for Uber yourself, not as a driver, but perhaps the social media department, or maybe a bored intern. Most people don't discuss taking UberPool, UberX, Uber Black, and UberFamily, respectively.

Those are not the story lines of a randomly Uber diverse passenger.



> This driver may be out of a job if this is his typical behavior.


The driver is not an employee of Uber and it is not "his job.". The driver is a contractor whom agrees or declines to perform each individual contract for a fee of his choosing. A contractor cannot get fired, nor can he be managed by the client he is contracting for (i.e.- Uber).



> Yes, between a full time job, a part time job and a 2 year old I have so much free time to be making sh-t up on the internet.


Perhaps _this_ is your "part-time job."


----------



## Julescase

Mountainsoloist said:


> I'm okay with that. Pool is a ripoff for drivers in most markets and it should be avoided at all costs.


Me too. I really wish I had done that the two times I accidentally accepted cheap-ass pool pings. Instead I completed the rides, provided stellar service, was friendly and drove safely and did everything to make my pax comfortable, and for all of that, I got the only two 3-star ratings I have on my record out of 500 rides because the pax were miserable cheap assholes who were pissed that they had to share their rides (despite intentionally being cheap and ordering Pool) and wanted X rides for Pool prices and were noticeably pissed for having to share the car and delay their drop-offs. One even pushed me to cancel the second pick-up. she was a horrendous witch and I despise her with a passion to this day.

I mean, Uber X is so ridiculously (even insultingly) cheap - if you can't afford X, TAKE THE GD BUS for goodness sake. Have some self-respect. Pool is for bottom of the barrel pathetic losers who need to learn their city's public transit systems. Honestly I see the word "Pool" on my phone and my hackles go up. So obnoxious. And I know most Uber drivers feel the same. To the select few drivers who actually accept Pool rides, I hope you realize that you are the reason Pool is still a thing. If drivers refused to accept Pool pings, pax would be forced to order X, and Pool would go the way of the dodo bird. But some drivers, for reasons unbeknownst to me, are ok making next to nothing doing Pool rides. Better them than me, but if everyone refused Pool, we wouldn't even have to see those ridiculous requests come up on the screen.

And drivers who give X rides to Pool pax (canceling other added pax after picking up first pax) are creating a whole new monster by making them think they can always request Pool and pay low pool prices and still get X rides, which is even worse. If someone is so cheap that they stoop to Pool level, they need to be squished in the car like sardines amongst other smelly, bottom of the barrel pax, taking the painful, cheap ride they requested.

Whoever suggested Pool as an option for Uber needs dull and rusty ice picks to the eyeballs.



UberHammer said:


> Sorry for your bad experience, but Uber either needs to pay drivers more for UberPool trips, let drivers chose to not participate in it, or just get rid of Uberpool all together. It really sucks for drivers. Until Uber solves this problem, it's going to be a problem for everyone involved.


If drivers would simply NOT ACCEPT POOL PINGS - ever - pax would be forced to choose X and pool would be a thing of the past. But for some Godforsaken reason, some Uber drivers out there are OK driving these bottom of the barrel, cheap-ass pax around for next to nothing and those drivers are ruining it for the rest of us. If no one accepted Pool pings, pax would have no choice but to do X rides. Period.



injera said:


> I do not expect bottled water with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a phone charge/aux card with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to hold the door open for me with Uber Pool
> I do not expect the driver to help me with my bags with Uber Pool
> I do not expect a pleasant conversation with Uber Pool
> I do expect to be taken to my destination in a safe and relatively timely manner.


You really shouldn't expect any of those ridiculous things you listed above while on Uber X rides either. Sounds to me like you're one of the entitled pax monsters Uber has created that the drivers,unfortunately, now are forced to deal with.

Maybe have some self respect next time, order X, and expect to get from Point A to Point B safely, and then tip. You're still getting a ride at one-sixth the cost of a taxi with 100% less grime.


----------



## JadeSti

Julescase said:


> Me too. I really wish I had done that the two times I accidentally accepted cheap-ass pool pings. Instead I completed the rides, provided stellar service, was friendly and drove safely and did everything to make my pax comfortable, and for all of that, I got the only two 3-star ratings I have on my record out of 500 rides because the pax were miserable cheap assholes who were pissed that they had to share their rides (despite intentionally being cheap and ordering Pool) and wanted X rides for Pool prices and were noticeably pissed for having to share the car and delay their drop-offs. One even pushed me to cancel the second pick-up. she was a horrendous witch and I despise her with a passion to this day.
> 
> I mean, Uber X is so ridiculously (even insultingly) cheap - if you can't afford X, TAKE THE GD BUS for goodness sake. Have some self-respect. Pool is for bottom of the barrel pathetic losers who need to learn their city's public transit systems. Honestly I see the word "Pool" on my phone and my hackles go up. So obnoxious. And I know most Uber drivers feel the same. To the select few drivers who actually accept Pool rides, I hope you realize that you are the reason Pool is still a thing. If drivers refused to accept Pool pings, pax would be forced to order X, and Pool would go the way of the dodo bird. But some drivers, for reasons unbeknownst to me, are ok making next to nothing doing Pool rides. Better them than me, but if everyone refused Pool, we wouldn't even have to see those ridiculous requests come up on the screen.
> 
> And drivers who give X rides to Pool pax (canceling other added pax after picking up first pax) are creating a whole new monster by making them think they can always request Pool and pay low pool prices and still get X rides, which is even worse. If someone is so cheap that they stoop to Pool level, they need to be squished in the car like sardines amongst other smelly, bottom of the barrel pax, taking the painful, cheap ride they requested.
> 
> Whoever suggested Pool as an option for Uber needs dull and rusty ice picks to the eyeballs.
> 
> If drivers would simply NOT ACCEPT POOL PINGS - ever - pax would be forced to choose X and pool would be a thing of the past. But for some Godforsaken reason, some Uber drivers out there are OK driving these bottom of the barrel, cheap-ass pax around for next to nothing and those drivers are ruining it for the rest of us. If no one accepted Pool pings, pax would have no choice but to do X rides. Period.
> 
> You really shouldn't expect any of those ridiculous things you listed above while on Uber X rides either. Sounds to me like you're one of the entitled pax monsters Uber has created that the drivers,unfortunately, now are forced to deal with.
> 
> Maybe have some self respect next time, order X, and expect to get from Point A to Point B safely, and then tip. You're still getting a ride at one-sixth the cost of a taxi with 100% less grime.


Thank you well said.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


Bottom line....if your trip was accepted then the driver has a professional and moral obligation to take you to your destination. The driver should be pleasant, safe and not mention his issues with pools. As an ethical and professional driver for Uber, I am truly sorry. I have issues with pools too. But my issues are solely with Uber and should NEVER involve the rider. In would suggest reporting the driver to Uber.


----------



## uberist

I hate people who take pool they are helping uber exploit those with few choices to make ends meet, I quit driving Uber because of pool, if you do the math you barely make a profit on X let alone pool.


----------



## NoPooPool

injera said:


> I can't disagree with you there. I see plenty of ads in NYC promising six figure salaries. Can't imagine many (any?) drivers are bringing home $100,000 a year after all the expenses. Still, that doesnt mean i'm committing fraud or that the driver had the right to kick me out of his car.


Ok, so after reading through as many posts up to this point, you would be correct in a court of public law for anyone to prove that you are committing fraud, but Uber is. Any person that cares about their fellow man and becomes educated to the plight of an Uber driver in regard to how Pool rides are basically a drain on a drivers equity in said driver' car, and their bottom line, then those enlightened people would stop booking Pool rides. Uber and its passengers are straight up stealing from Uber drivers. Drivers and passengers should just say NO to Pool.



Ray H said:


> uber X is cheap as it is.If a driver does Uber pool he may lose money


Short and to the point. That is it in a nutshell.



UberHammer said:


> The law requires the local diner owner to pay the waiters enough to make minimum wage. If their per hour rate plus tips don't end up being minimum wage, the owner has to make up the difference.
> 
> Uber has found a loophole around the law. So yes, you should never patronize a business that is offering a service using workers that are not even making minimum wage when providing the service. Uberpool is cheap because it's exploiting the driver.


So true!


----------



## SurgeWarrior

injera said:


> Took UberPool to work today. Driver must not have noticed I had selected pool until a second request comes through. He asks me if i selected pool and I answered truthfully. He proceeded to pull the car over and told me to exit the vehicle since he doesnt 'do Uber Pool.'
> 
> Didn't want to get into a fight so i exited the vehicle, opened the Lyft app and got another ride to work.
> 
> Driver drove another mile down 2nd avenue then cancelled the ride. Once I got the email saying the ride was over i went into the app, gave 1* and explained my dissatisfaction. Uber responded in 3 minutes and cancelled the charge for that ride.
> 
> I can understand some drivers may not like pool, but kicking a pax out for using it is horsesh--.


take the bus..cheapskate


----------

